# Wulf's "Lazy Days" Campaign Story Hour



## Wulf Ratbane (Jan 15, 2002)

This post is for info about how I intend run the game itself.

LAZY DAYS is so named because it was my overriding goal to run a good game with as little work for the DM as possible. For starters, almost all of my maps are from Map-A-Week, I'm scouring the Rogue's Gallery for NPC's, and the main boards for ideas. I'm also using a stock of characters that I've used for over 10 years (both D&D and in fiction).

As the campaign progresses I will post bits and pieces of the adventure back to this post.

CHARACTER CREATION
Our last campaign saw a lot of players with vastly different ability scores, most of them too high, and the ability to be and to do pretty much whatever they wanted. I knew I wanted the stats to be lower across the board (thanks to Arcady, I think) and I wanted the players to have very different characters.

Following a thread from the main board about "bidding" on stats, I advised my players that we would use the following system.

1) Everybody would start with a base attribute of 10.

2) Everybody would receive SEVEN index cards. Cards #1 thru #6 had STR, DEX, CON, INT, WIS, and CHR on them. Card #7 was a "Special" ability (more on that later).

3) Players created characters as a group, trading index cards amongst themselves. When trading was finished, every "Stat" card you had at that point gave you +2 to your attribute. 

So, for example, you could trade away your STR and DEX cards for a WIS and CHR card-- giving you no STR and DEX and leaving you with the base 10 for those attributes, but giving 2 each of WIS and CHR, giving you 14 for those two attributes.

This system kept the stats in a reasonable range and also kept the players from stepping all over each others' toes with regards to character class and roles.

4) I prepared an extra set or two of seven cards. If a player's character dies, they can then trade their cards back into the pool to try something different-- but what they CAN'T do is easily come back into the game in a role that is already taken. There's only one 18 STR fighter in the game, and as long as he lives, he's holding 4 of the STR cards.

Pretty simple really.

SPECIAL CARDS (edit 8/11)
Here's a list of the special cards I prepared:

1) Bonus Feat
2) Family Heirloom: Spend up to 500 gp on up to three items (magic, masterwork, or otherwise) whose total value does not exceed 500 gp
3) Ringleader: You start play at 2nd level.
4) Monstrous Influence: Start play as a non-standard race; OR get +2 on all knowledge and CHA based skills vs. that race and a bonus language
5) Extraordinary Attribute: +2 on any attribute (18 max)
6) Enkili's Blessing: This is a cool tattoo from R&R that lets you make a re-roll once per session if it will save your character's life
7) Patron: You have friendly contact with a person or organization that you can call on for favors/information

EXPERIENCE POINTS
First off, experience points for combat are OUT. 

I simply write everyone's name down the left side of a table. The table headers are listed with various things the players can do for XP. As we play, I just make tick marks in the appropriate columns.

Attend: points for showing up. If there's any kind of combat that evening, it's usually worth an extra tick.

Tasty Snack: A tick mark if you bring snacks.

Roleplay: Tickmarks for actions that are particularly in character.

Humor: A tickmark if you make the whole table laugh, in character or out, it doesn't matter. We are here, after all, to have a good time. But too much does not earn more tickmarks-- that becomes disruptive.

Ideas: A tickmark for "figuring things out." Usually this relates to the plot, but it could also be something as simple as a tactic in combat that saves the party some trouble.

Journal: If I have last week's session journal in hand before the session starts, a tickmark. I _did_ mention this was a lazy campaign-- yes, the players will help write this story hour.

_The very first session I also gave players bonus ticks if they had a character background, a character picture (anything off the net was ok, didn't have to be personally drawn), and a miniature to represent them. _

At the end of the night, I just add up the tickmarks. Every tickmark is worth 100 xp.

SKILL POINTS (edit 8/11)
Rather than let everyone simply apply all their skill points at first level (which tends to make people max out several skills with 4 ranks right off the bat) I told everyone to keep their skill points in a "pool."

Every time they use a skill successfully/appropriately, I tell the player they MAY put another rank in that skill.

At the end of each session, they can all put one rank in one or more skills as a "freebie." This allows players to advance skills they may not have had a chance to use during the game, albeit at a slower rate.

Because the game is intended for very young adventurers, I wanted them to get a feel for being "0 level" for a while.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jan 15, 2002)

*CAMPAIGN BACKGROUND*

CAMPAIGN BACKGROUND (edit 8/12)

Here is the information I provided to the players before the first "character creation" session.

Map of Greyhawk: 
http://hometown.aol.com/dreadwood/maps/index.html 

See the second column, second row from the top for a large scale map of the area. 

LOCAL AREA KEY







AREA MAP KEY 

1) Your home, Mirrormere, is a small town many leagues northwest of Verbobonc in the Kingdom of Furyondy. More correctly, the Mirrormere is the name of a small, clear, shining lake formed along the river; the town itself is too small to be of much notice were it not for the lake-- though this is of little consequence to the proud folk who live there. 

2) Just a couple of miles north of town, past the fork in the road, is the sturdy Littleberg bridge. Constructed in ages past by engineers of a passing army, the covered bridge still stands, guarding the passage to the north.

3) Jonas Miller keeps his millhouse farther down the road to take advantage of a lively spur of water where the river splits and continues past the Mirrormere. Miller is a rich and well-respected member of the town; with a strong, beautiful wife Frances and an even better looking daughter, Mari-- unfortunately for him, the pair of them cause nothing but trouble. He's good-natured, but he's no fool... It's not bad enough to have to worry constantly about his daughter, but some folk even flirt with his wife, and they say it's just a matter of time before he snaps.

4) Many outlying farms can be found on the southeast side of the road-- the Jespers, Stanton, and the two Bell farms to name just a few. Most folk live in small cottages around the countryside, rather than in the town itself.  The northwest side of the main road is bounded by the Creeping Wood. The dark, overgrown forest is respected, if not shunned, though no one quite remembers where its name comes from. Surely, the wood has naturally crept over the river and even right up to the road over the years, but some people believe it's the things IN the wood that creep-- most UN-naturally.

5) Just a few years ago, a wizard by the name of John Wells took up residence nearby. From time to time he comes to town for an evening, to buy supplies, tell tales and sing songs in the inn, and to flirt shamelessly with all the women (including Miller's wife and daughter). Simple folk are easily spooked, and only a few have ever been up to his dwelling: supposedly, a house built in a huge tree growing in the edge of the lake itself. It seems as if all those who return try to one-up the tale before, and you've all heard the wild tales growing up: everything from strange lights, monstrous visitors, a glass-hulled ship buried in the lake, a dark and mysterious woman, even a vicious beast-like servant. Surely not half the tales can be true, but some folk can't help but wonder why he only comes at night, and what he can possibly be doing with all that raw mutton...

THE TOWN OF MIRRORMERE (map and key)






1) Wooden barricades surround the town-- though it must be said they've only ever been needed to keep the sheep from grazing in the streets.

2) The old widow Grace runs this inn, and with the typical lack of creativity from rural folk, she's named it simply "Grace's." The ale is good and the food is ok, but you know you can get just as good at home. Still, hanging out in the inn is about as much social life as you can expect.

3) This building serves as both church, school, and town hall. The church isn't dedicated to any diety in particular, though it's most often used at planting and harvest time. From time to time you've heard tales of someone making offerings to one of the more shady gods, like Fharlaghn, the wandering trickster. Scandal!

4) Hastur Hammerklang, a stout but shy dwarf, owns the smithy here. He's constantly grumbling about the indignity of beating swords into plowshares, but most folk know he wouldn't have it any other way. He's never explained what caused him to give up his adventuring life-- not even on those few occasions when he heads over to Grace's and drinks more than he can handle-- a considerable amount, to be sure!

5) This large house was built by Jonas Miller-- in smiling protest-- when his wife Frances tired of living down at the mill. It's a fine house, rich for the area. Jonas still keeps a seperate place for himself down at the mill, for those nights when he's working too late to walk the road home. Folks will talk, of course-- Frances complains that he doesn't spend enough time with her in the house, but on the other hand, surely she knows even Jonas wouldn't want to walk past the wood after dark.

6) This house is owned by sherriff Bell, the patriarch of the rich Bell farming family. He's retired from farming now, handing over his TWO ranches to his sons. He throws his weight around, true enough; but he keeps the peace. You rarely see so much as a disagreement from anybody over the age of twelve.

7) The stables are owned by Walt Willow-wood, who claims to be a half-elf AND a retired adventurer-- though the best he can honestly claim is to be a fine farmer with a knack for husbandry. Certainly he had more luck with his crops in off-seasons than anyone else, and along with the business he does in horses, sheep, and dogs, he managed to save up and build an exorbitant house-- too large for him and his pets. He keeps a spare room ready to rent out to "passing adventurers." The sign is always in the window, but no one can remember a guest of any kind.

8) Rattek runs this general store, and his family lives upstairs. He's just about the only person you know who's ever travelled far from town, on one of his many trading trips. He also has a lot of visitors-- if one or two other merchants a year count. Rattek can sell you just about anything you couldn't find here on your own. If you need something besides grass, grain, or sheep, Rattek can get it for you. He's a shrewd businessman, and he's worked out a sweet deal for himself with Hastur, the miller, and most of the farmers: Rattek agrees to buy from them in bulk, then he goes to the trouble of storing or selling their wares out again. He tried to work a similar deal with Walt for his draft horses and such, but Walt still sells directly to the folk of the town, and only sells the occasional animal over to Rattek, who has to take them up or down the road to sell them in the bigger towns.

9) This house is divided in two, right down the middle-- TWO houses under the same roof. How's that for progress? Shaw lives on one side, and Munson on the other.

10) Walt's "officially" retired from farming, but he keeps several fields full of exotic produce behind his stables. Strawberries, melons, strange purple squash. For a while he tried charging for them, but he couldn't keep the kids (or the sheep) out of the gardens, and he didn't have the heart to run them off.

11) The town has a small cemetary in a nearby grove, a respectable distance from the town. 

12) The vast green sward known as the Common is a communal pasture, where farmers coming in to town will leave their sheep and other animals unattended while they go about their business.

[This message has been edited by Wulf Ratbane (edited 08-13-2001).]


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jan 15, 2002)

*CAST OF CHARACTERS*

CAST OF CHARACTERS
The backstories below were written by my players. They did an excellent job of taking the information and the NPC's presented to them in the meagre background info I gave them and spinning it all together, even adding additional characters where necessary. I encourage this, and added a new name to my notes for each new character they created. 
CYRIL CIMMUNGREN (cleric, now NPC) 

Cyril grew up in Mirrormere wandering back and forth between Grace's tavern and the Common, drawn to the tales of passerbys that came in to slake a thirst, and when things quieted down he'd sojourn to the pastures where he'd mind the merchant's animals or sit to watch them and play his lute--pretending to keep vigil over them even though thieves and predators were never a problem. 

Cyril's father was an unknown soldier who romanced his mother for a single night--then left the next day to never return. Never married, she lives out her days working the fields of the Jespers' farms, regarded by some as a jezebel for bearing a child with no husband, and regarded by others as a decent woman down on her luck. 

The unusual thing about Cyril was that he was blind until the age of 15, until a travelling prophet--impressed with the boy's spirit--put his gnarled hands upon Cyril's eyes and removed the darkness from them. This gift had a strange impact on the boy, who began to fear the world around him whereas once before he felt a certain confidence in the unknown. 

Cyril grew to be a tall and resolute individual, well-rooted in the community. Many knew the red-haired man with his deeply-tanned arms and face, and though he was a pauper--he never felt poor because he was never alone. Despite being taken from his secondary womb of blindness, he became very aware of the world around him, and yearned to one day to aspire to something more than a simple villager. 

His mother fell to illness when he turned 23, and died in the winter of his 24th year despite all the care he gave. With her passing, Cyril had little to keep him in Mirrormere. With the money he gained from selling their hovel and meager furnishings, Cyril was able to scrounge up the provisions that he needed for travel. He felt a purpose growing within, and met up with several individuals who felt the same calling... 

------------------------ 

TANTHRIL SILVERMANE (human ranger/fighter) 

Tanthril Silvermane grew up the only son of Belimar and Isaril Silvermane in the small town of Mirrormere. His parents were poor farmers that knew the value of good hard work and respected the land that they lived off of. They were devoted worshippers of Ehlonna, Goddess of the Woodlands, and they made sure that the values of the Goddess were bestowed upon their son, Tanthril, at an early age. Many an afternoon would pass by with Belimar, Isaril, and Tanthril working side-by-side in the farm fields praising the grace of Ehlonna as they toiled under the warm sun. 

As Tanthril continued to labor on the farm as a child, he developed a sturdy frame and strength beyond his years. When Tanthril was just 12 years old, he was lifting barrels and bushels far heavier than those his father could manage. This brought great joy to Belimar Silvermane as he knew the family farm would be passed on into capable hands when his time finally came. 

Tanthril, however, did not share this joy with his father. He yearned for something greater in his life - something that the town of Mirrormere could not offer him. He knew deep within his heart that there was a greater purpose destined for him, but he knew not what nor how to spark the flame that would lead him on this mysterious journey. He spent many a night after working on the family farm deep within the Creeping Woods running with the deer, climbing the great oaks to sit with the eagles, and gazing into the star-lit heavens above, praying to Ehlonna to deliver him a noble and honorable quest to partake in her name. 

Years passed, and Tanthril's strength and athleticism proved a charismatic trait amongst the local children as they looked up to him in awe and respect. Tanthril knew that he was not the smartest nor handsomest prospect in the small town of Mirrormere, but he did use his intimidating stature and athletic talents as best he could to influence his peers. Many a twilight was spent with the children of Mirrormere following Tanthril to the edges of the Creeping Woods or to the outskirts of town at the Littleberg bridge. They would watch intently as he would display his prowess with the bow and sword - hacking and slashing at invisible giants and unerringly placing arrow after arrow in melons taken from Walt Willow-wood's garden. They would listen eagerly to his fantastic tales of his destiny as a fierce protector of a far-away kingdom or his lengthy dissertations on the importance of staying harmonious with nature and the animal-children of Ehlonna. No one truly believed much of what Tanthril preached as he was just a poor, uneducated farmboy, yet no one questioned him either. In fact, no child or peer ever really spoke out against Tanthril after the time Tanthril found Rentor Stanton torturing a wounded badger and taught him the "lessons" of Ehlonna. 

All in all,Tanthril had a good heart and valued the companionship of his fellow townsfolk yet he was getting older and soon, in his mind, he would be too old to adventure. After all, he had just turned 19 and still had not saved a damsel in distress from the Creeping Woods after unending nights of extended vigils! It would seem that he would never get to used to the twin blades he had Hastur forge especially for him 3 years ago with his meager savings. He had appealed many times to his closest circle of friends to abandon the safety of Mirrormere for a few days of adventuring and intrigue, yet no one would take him up on his offer. Instead he would find himself wandering alone at night in the Creeping Woods dreading the inevitable sunrise which would mark another day of toiling in the family fields. Indeed, it appeared Tanthril would surely end up being trapped in Mirrormere fulfilling his destiny as a poor farmer unless something happened soon.... 

------------------------------ 

JORIE THUNDERSTONE (gnome druid-- played by dinkeldog, FYI) 

Life has been good to Jorie Thunderstone. The grass is green, the water clean and abundant, the air fresh, and the Wood provides shade should the bright sun get too hot. 

His parents Tager and Sherl Thunderstone, Aunt Melaine Clearwater and uncle Norrin and cousins (Arnolt and Jessin) comprise all seven of the gnomes that have settled in the lands by Mirrormere. Tager and his sister Melaine were friends of Keverin Silvermane and Linnet Cymmungren (Cyril's grandmother). When Keverin declared that it was time to settle down from adventuring life, Linnet and her husband, Tager and Melaine and their families agreed they wanted to settle in the same area. 

While it seemed odd to him how quickly his human friends grew up and traded away carefree days for the responsibilities of adulthood, he accepted his aunt's lessons that there are some simple differences between their two races. 

His earliest childhood was spent most often with his older cousin Arnolt and the human boy Belimar Silvermane wandering through the nearer reaches of the Creeping Wood. Under the wood, he and Belimar would dream of serving the goddess Ehlonna--he as one of her Druids and Belimar as a Ranger in her service. Gradually those childhood dreams developed. On one of their jaunts through the woods in late autumn, they came upon an injured human girl, unconscious and suffering from exposure. After reviving her and taking her into town, where she was adopted by Grace, Isaril would become another companion of theirs on these trips. Eventually, Belimar and Isaril would settle down, Belimar giving up his dreams of leading bands of Rangers against all evils that troubled the country and Isaril giving up her dreams of being a powerful enchantress in favor of the quiet life as a farming family. Their devotion to Ehlonna would never be extinguished, though. Resigned to solitude, Jorie continued going on his forest walks alone, as his cousin had since entered the responsible adult world as a metalworker. 

Then Belimar announced to him that he was going to have a son, and Jorie came more often to the Silvermane farmstead. Beaming, Belimar would brag about what his son (or daughter, Isaril would prompt) would be: braver than all around him, stronger from the healthy farm life, chivalrous and kind (like his father, Isaril added, smiling).

When the child was born, Jorie looked in often on his friends. While they had grown up, he had stayed in his irresponsible youth, and that fact started tugging at him. One day his aunt approached him about his future, and at his response offered to train him in what it meant to be a Druid of the goddess. In the slow method that gnomes use, Jorie came stronger in his faith. 

As the seasons passed, he started to notice that Tanthril would tag along on his shorter walks into the Creeping Wood. Soon, with his parents' permission, the two would go for longer trips into the Wood, enjoying the close feel of the goddess in that place where humans and gnomes were rare. 

When Tanthril stopped Rentor Stanton from tormenting a wounded badger, Jorie took it and nursed him back to health, culminating in an Animal Friendship. Jorie named the animal Ripper. Dodger would be rescued from a trap at the edge of Jarrod Clamath's land. Jarrod confronted Jorie in public about rescuing chicken-stealing beasts from traps when they should be dead. Jorie just shrugged and turned to leave, the two badgers following after him as he left the Common, the angry farmer shouting at him and turning red in the face. While remaining quiet on Dodger's heritage, he did follow his aunt's advice not to bring Dodger into town with him, or at least keeping him in a backpack when he did so. Similarly, Jarrod no longer sets traps around his farm after Jorie's aunt went to speak to him. 

Now approaching adult age, Jorie spent more time around the humans that were maturing at the same time. A week could be spent with Tanthril in the Wood, then the two would spend an evening with Cyril at Grace's and perhaps the next day in the pastures. 

Yes, life is good. 

---------------------------- 

RODRIGO 

Rodrigo’s father wasn't the sharpest nail in the barn if ya know what I mean. *spit*. 
Vincente, I guess that wus his pa's real name, wandered inta town oh, bout nine years ago now. They spent a couple a nights at the Inn without so much as a peep outta either of em, least not durin the day. Then some chickens came up missin. Not just from me mind ya, but from Tucker's place as well. Them foxes had been bad, so we sure didn't think much bout it at the time. Then the Menagerie rolled up into town, like they do every other year or so, ya know. They always has some of the oddest critters I ever seen. Like them there beavers with a beak for a nose, purdy scary stuff. They had sum udder stuff too, and some cages marked DO NOT OPEN. 

The first day the menagerie wus in town they sold sum big old eggs to the inn, I know that fer a fact. But my damn chickens kept on disapearin. I had me an omelet frum the inn an I'll be damned if it wusn't them best damn one I ever had, with them odd eggs. *spit* So I am guessin that good ole double dealin papa Vincente decided he needed to take a gander at the magic chicken and get that thing fer hisself. The next day the menagerie wus gone and all that wus left behind was a statue lookin just like good ole Vince. That stunty down at the forge decided that would look mighty fine in his rock guarden and hauled it off. Guess on the way he accidentally dropped it and knocked the dern head off by accident. Looked fine though with a bit o rock paste on it though. 

So here we wus stuck with little Rodrigo. Guess he wus bout 8 at the time, plenty old nuff to be put to werk. He didn't have any name, just said his Pa, if it really was his pa, had called him "boy" all the time. Nobody wunted to take the little scoundrel in so I said I would. I figure he got a debt to pay fer his pa after all. By my reckonin 6 chickens would take bout 9 years to werk off, give er take a munth. So that's what he been doin the last 8 and a half years. He sure hasn't fallen far frum the tree that beared him if ya know whut I mean. Not too bright this one. Stuff's always comin up missin and getting set on fire, I know its those damn forest sprites. Stupid boy needs to keep the doors locked better.

---------------------------- 

NIKOLAI DHAVROS

Nikolai Dhavros was born to Gunther and Eryn Dhavros 20 years ago. Eryn died in childbirth while giving birth to the couple’s second son, who sadly became ill soon after birth and died as well. These twin tragedies caused Nikolai’s father, Gunther to become more withdrawn and moody, occasionally even violent and abusive. Gunther’s carpentry business suffered as well, and the family was never prosperous, and lived in the poorer section of town. 

Nikolai’s childhood was not easy as a result. Gunther was a good, religious man, but his strictness caused the young boy to rebel at every opportunity. Gunther wanted his only son to become an apprentice carpenter and follow in his own footsteps, but Nikolai was a dreamer from an early age, and wanted nothing to do with his father’s profession. Nikolai began getting into serious trouble as he entered his teenage years, and hung out with several of the other “outsiders” in Mirrormere who were also troublemakers. They terrorized the town in the ways that young thugs do - petty larceny, occasional arson (for the fun of watching things burn), and other, similar things. 

Even this, though, proved to be not enough for Nikolai. He longed for more, but didn’t know what. At the age of 16, he finally ran away from home, and headed for the nearest large town, Littleberg. There he ran with a rough crowd, becoming thoroughly immersed in the criminal element. He went on a variety of minor jobs with other thieves, and finally got his first break: He would be on a team infiltrating a caravan running between Littleberg and a nearby gnomish settlement. 

The caravan was carrying a variety of goods, but the gang that Nikolai was working with was concerned with one particular merchant who was supposed to be picking up a significant amount of gemstones from a gnomish jeweler. He was bound to be carrying large amounts of gold, and it was this that the gang wanted. Nikolai and another thief infiltrated the group, getting hired on as drivers and animal handlers. It was on this job that Nikolai met Garcia, a Cleric of Fharlanghn, the God of Roads. Garcia was on this particular trip as a favor to the caravan’s guard captain, who was an old friend of his. 

Over the course of the journey, Nikolai and Garcia found many interests in common, and Nik began to consider an alternate option in his life: travelling the world and helping people, rather than taking from them. When the time to give the signal to attack came, Garcia seemed to know what was up; he point-blank asked Nikolai what he was going to do. Nik abandoned the plan, subdued his co-conspirator, and the caravan reached the gnomish settlement safely. 

Garcia took in Nikolai as an acolyte, teaching him the ways of Fharlanghn, and in time, the young man became a full-fledged cleric himself. He is now returning home to Mirrormere, on his own. He has several people to see: the owner of a local farm whose barn was accidentally burned down by Nik and his little gang of toughs, as well as several other townspeople he intends to apologize to for various transgressions. He also intends to make peace with his father…

---------------------------- 

JAAG HAMMERKLANG (dwarven fighter)

Jaag is the adopted son and apprentice of Hastur Hammerklang. He spends most of his days fixing horseshoes and farm implements, but sometimes makes weapons too. Jaag is especially proud of his self-made waraxe which he hangs above the shop door. Only Hastur seems to think it more suitable as a farmers tool to chop wood. On the occasions that a traveling customer laughs and agrees with him, Jaag creates an even finer (in his opinion) axe than before. The axe above the shop door is now Jaag's fifth and quite suitable for chopping firewood.

Jaag has been a kind of helper around the village ever since he was young. He liked that most of the villagers treated him as more adult than Hastur ever would, and began doing odd jobs for others whenever the smithing work was slow. Jaag sometimes stands the night watch for his neighbors flocks. With practice, Jaag became better with his bow, and the town had a few less wolves to worry about. Jaag still looks for an especially large black wolf he saw one night-he swears he saw it start walking upright with a sheep still in its mouth. But that was years ago.

Jaag knows little of his father, except that Hastur was his right hand at their clan's forge for many years before Hastur began his adventuring career. Hastur, while in a drunken stupor and half conscious one night at Gracie's, murmured something of Jaag's father, of how he was exiled from the clan, and how they shaved his beard-- the greatest insult to any dwarf, and usually reserved for murderers. How it connects to Hastur and Jaag finding their way to this village is anybody's guess. Most townsfolk presume it was to get away from the hateful clanfolk, and that Jaag was orphaned and Hastur gave up his clan to keep him safe and away from most other dwarves. That night was the only time anybody saw a tear in Hastur's eyes.

After that night, Jaag seemed quieter, calmer, and never showed anger towards Hastur for what used to be resentment over not sharing stories of his father's past. In fact the whole village seemed to give Hastur a greater respect since that night many years ago. It's not easy to see a strong dwarf shamed into tears.

Every few years, a dwarven ale merchant comes to visit Hastur. The barrels, which are usually branded with a proud clan emblem on their sides, have only a blacked-out burn mark in their place. Hastur and the merchant speak in a dwarven dialect that Jaag doesn't understand. The ale merchant is the only regular dwarven visitor to see Hastur, and he seems to know Hastur too well to just be an ale merchant. Before, Jaag was perhaps too little, but now that Jaag has grown up a bit, perhaps the merchant can tell him more.

Hastur doesn't like to share his brew, knowing it must last him more than a year. But he uses it to celebrates certain dwarven holidays, and festival days as though he were still a part of a clan. They are always somber days, with few words between Jaag and Hastur, though certainly there is so much more to tell Jaag about his father and his family.

The town has grown to trust Hastur and Jaag since their early days. They are reliable smiths, and Jaag even gives discounts to those who have treated him well as a youngster, but only when Hastur isn't looking. Alas, time passes, and life goes on quietly here. It is well accepted that Hastur and Jaag are good-hearted dwarves, not too greedy, and prepared to protect, this, their new home now for almost forty years. 

---------------------------- 

KELLAN EVERSHAR (human paladin)

As a boy, Kellan was raised by his uncle and aunt, merchants of 'middle-class' standing. Having no memories of his birth parents, his uncle filled in the gaps by telling him that Kellan's mother (the uncle's sister) and her husband were a great paladin and cleric of good; they died while on a great quest against evil.

Inspired by the example of his deceased parents, Kellan grew up to be a strong boy of good heart, with a keen eye for swordplay and for helping others in need. On his 11th birthday, Kellan's uncle sent him to the Order of Heironeous to become a squire, and if found worthy, to take up the mantle of the paladin.

While Kellan isn't the sharpest tool in the toolbox, as it were, his natural impulses towards good as well as his quick aquaintance with the sword were assets to the Order, and he was accepted as a knight upon reaching his 18th birthday. For the occasion, his Uncle gave him his mother's sword: a masterwork weapon that had been used by two (now three) generations in the family. For the past year and a half, Kellan has served the Order on various missions given by his superiors, until two weeks ago when he received what could only be a vision from his deity: a compulsion to travel to Mirrormere, an out-of-the-way outpost in need of a hero. With the blessing of his superiors, Kellan set out on horseback to find his destiny.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jan 15, 2002)

*Session One: The miller goes missing.*

*It was a warm spring evening, and you'd gathered with your friends at Grace's to down some ale and share fantasies of heading out into the world to find adventure. You drank well into the evening, and as usual, Grace suggested that you stay there in the common room overnight rather than head home alone to your various farmsteads. Knowing that the old widow isn't to be trifled with-- and moreover that she'd keep the ale and wine flowing-- you agreed to stay. 

The group moved out onto the rear deck to catch a cool breeze and watch the stars. Swaying slightly from excessive drink and the soft sounds of music from within the inn, you stood and soaked up the summer air. Looking over at Miller's house, you could see his wife silhouetted in her bedroom window, standing in her nightgown, oblivious of your presence and watching the night sky. Looking in the direction of her gaze, for a moment you thought you caught a glimpse of a cloaked man flying through the clouds, heading off towards the lake-- but it was more likely the alcohol than what your mind immediately suspected. The lot of you retire to the common room to curl up by the fire.

You awoke the next morning groggy and bleary eyed, and good widow Grace fixed you breakfast though she clucked disapprovingly at your state. After breakfast, hot coffee, and a liesurely smoke, half the morning was gone, and you were all ready to go your seperate ways and head home.

As you were heading out the door, your path was suddenly blocked by the Miller's daughter, Mari. She was as beautiful as ever, with the sun shining through her golden hair from behind. It was quite dazzling, and some of you took a moment to realize she'd been speaking to you.

"...supposed to return yesterday, and I'd hoped he would right up until sunset. Of course I didn't want him to travel at night, but he's had plenty of time this morning to get back by now, and I know I shouldn't worry, but this time it just feels... different."

Mari looked at Cyril. "You're heading that way anyway, Cyril. Do you mind going down... just to see if he's all right?" *

Cyril, befuddled, blinked and stammered, but Tanthril, sensing adventure, had already agreed, stepping out into the street to buckle on his twin sword belt. Rodgrigo smoothly stepped between Cyril and Mari, leading her off by the arm to question her further; unfortunately, she knew little else. The group was simply going to have to hike the ten miles down the road to investigate further. Jorie's legs already burned at the prospect of the long trip down to the millhouse, especially since he'd have to keep up with the long-legged stride of the eager Tanthril.

Even so, their spirits were light as they set off in the springtime air. But before they had even reached the door of the millhouse, the group could tell that something was wrong. 

Stepping naturally into his role as the party leader, Tanthril drew his weapons and crept lightly to the side door. Jorie winced as Tanthril's scabbard scraped long and loud against the stone wall. The boy had crept around the woods before, with some success; but now, confronted with some unseen danger, his skills failed him. If there was anything inside, they'd given up any hope of suprising it.

The rest of the group bundled up behind Tanthril for protection as he gazed down the hallway to the center of the mill. They all strained to see into the sunlit but shadowed interior of the mill. They could see a bag of unmilled corn spilled across the floor. 






Outside, Dodger growled loudly, hackles raised, staring at the river ahead of Tanthril. 

Jorie spoke calmly to the badger. "What is it?"

"Scaly thing!"

Ripper saw it too. "Come quick!"

Jorie darted outside just in time to see a thick reptilian tail slide under the churning, muddy water near the paddle wheel. The creature was gone in an instant. 

The sighting did little to calm their fears for Jonas Miller, but they felt more secure about the millhouse itself, and set about searching for some sign of the miller. Tanthril was first into the main room, combining his tracking skills, youthful inquisitiveness, and simple deduction to try to piece together what had happened. The bag of grain had split open-- not been cut-- as if it had been dropped, and a search of the main entrance showed some footprints in the dusty flour that covered the floor. Booted feet had walked to the front of the mill, onto the front walkway, and paced back and forth. 

Inside, Jorie and Rodrigo checked out the chimney and headed upstairs. Rod had a grand time going through trunks of old clothes, cast-offs from the Miller family, including some dainty delicates from Mari and Frances. Clues, however, were not to be found.

Tanthril hopped off the front walkway and searched the ground outside. Sure enough, he found the scaly prints of some reptilian creature, heading from the front of the mill and around the side to the river. The creature had walked around in the muddy bank near the paddlewheel before entering the water-- no doubt, just as they had arrived. Tanthril went inside to inform his companions and found Cyril beckoning them all to Jonas' study.

"Look at this." Miller's desk was undisturbed. His journal lay open, pen in the inkwell, next to his cash-box-- also open, with the key still in the lock. A few dozen silver pieces and a fine bracelet were inside. 

"Rather odd of him to leave his money lying about..." Rodrigo reached for the cash box but Cyril smoothly shut it and tucked it into his pack.

"Not half as strange as THAT..." Cyril pointed to a note that Miller had been working on. The group seemed afraid to approach, leaning in only slightly, so Cyril read it aloud to them:






Rodrigo picked up some of the other papers folded into Miller's journal-- lots and lots of terrible, clumsy, ham-fisted, half-finished love poetry to Frances. Rod read a line extolling the praises of her "big bouncy bosom" and winced. It was terrible. The content was vastly different than the sample in front of them but, unfortunately, the handwriting matched.

Jorie's worldliness got the better of him. "Gosh, I wonder if _maybe_ he found out that she's been cheating on him." He rolled his eyes. "I wonder who it could be."

"So, did he just go crazy, or what?" Cyril was uncomfortable with the thought of adultery-- or murder.

Tanthril pointed to the doorframe. "I think it's simpler than that." An empty short sword scabbard hung by the door. "I'd say he just had a run in with a lizardman. And fairly recently, too..."

The party looked at each other for only a moment, then quickly headed out of the mill. Tanthril looked around. "Well, we're not going into the river. Let's look in the woods." He pointed to the treeline not far away, and set off on a quick lope, his eyes on the ground, looking for tracks. They reached the edge of the Creeping Wood. Tanthril and Jorie spread out and plunged in, but the others paused as years of superstition got the better of them. It was only when Cyril heard a muffled cry from up ahead that they started moving again. By pure luck, or perhaps Fate, it seemed they'd found the miller-- and their first small helping of adventurers' grit.

Tanthril was in the lead, his eyes scanning the thick growth. The hair on the back of his head stood up as he saw a pair of legs-- Miller's legs-- disappear into the canopy ahead. _Something_ was hoisting a full grown man-- and Miller was a big man at that-- straight up into a tree. Tanthril waited for the group to catch up and they cautiously moved forward. 

Jorie couldn't help but notice that the forest was eerily quiet. No birds. Ripper and Dodger didn't seem very well at ease, either.

They spread out and Tanthril moved forward until he was under the tree, where he could look up under the branches. Miller was wedged into a fork in the trunk, about 20 feet off the ground. His eyes were open, but he wasn't moving.

They all looked around, absolutely certain that danger lurked nearby, but unable to see it. Unfortunately, there was nothing for it but to climb the tree and try to retrieve the miller. Naturally, they all looked at Tanthril. He shrugged and started climbing.

When he reached the body, he got a firm foothold and started tying a rope around Miller to lower him down. The moment he touched the body, the trees came alive. His friends below shouted a warning, but not before a giant, hairy spider, as big as a man, had leapt into the tree beside him, burying its fangs in his shoulder. The wound burned like fire, but somehow Tanthril held his footing. Holding on with one hand, he managed to draw his sword and fight back feebly.

Cyril had drawn his crossbow and fired at the spider, but in the treetops, behind the leaves, it was hard to get a good shot. Jorie was frantically trying to get Dodger and Ripper to do something-- but even if they had been capable of climbing into the treetops, they made it clear they had no intention of doing so. They growled and paced about his feet, staring off in all directions.

Rodrigo could barely see up into the tree, but it was enough. Magical energy flew from the young sorceror's fingertips and _Dazed_ the spider, enabling Tanthril to score a solid blow. It wasn't killed, but it was wounded, and it quickly jumped away into the treetops again. The hideous thing was able to clear a good thirty feet in a single hop. They hadn't even seen it bother to run yet, but they had a feeling it could scurry along the ground faster than any of them could run.

Tanthril set about once again trying to tie a rope around the miller, and the spider came back once again to reclaim its prey. This time, however, it came back with friends. A good half-dozen of the spiders were converging on the party from all directions. Now, they made no pretense of hiding. Their fangs were bared and their frong legs waved menacingly. Jorie noted that such behavior was normal-- for a single spider, perhaps, of a less epic size. But the sight of a _pack_ of giant, hairy, leaping hunting spiders, acting in concert to retrieve their paralyzed prey, frightened them all to their wits end. But once again, they were bolstered by adventurer's grit. They were _NOT_ leaving without Jonas Miller.

Tanthril drew his sword and turned to face two spiders that had leapt back into the branches near him. Cyril fired his crossbow into the group near the ground, and Jorie used his sling as best he could, but each time they wounded a spider, it would creep off as if defeated, only to return to the fight again. Slowly but surely the spiders seperated the party.

Cyril dropped his crossbow in frustration, and when a spider leapt in, fangs dripping, he stood his ground. The fangs sank deep and Cyril felt sick, but he swung his mace with all his might and was pleased-- for the first time in his life-- at the sickening crunch of a downed foe. The spider curled up, dead.

Jorie didn't fare as well. Ripper and Dodger intercepted the first spider to leap at him, but not without cost. The spider's fangs closed firmly around one of the badgers, crushing it completely. Cyril quickly ran over, swinging his mace like a madman, and was able to drive off the spider, but the badger lay dying. Jorie knelt down and expended one of his precious few healing spells to save it.

Through all of this commotion, only Rodrigo could see what it was all about. Tanthril was alone against two spiders. While one of them held him at bay, the other spider effortlessly picked Miller up into its mandibles and began bounding away. Rod acted quickly and tried once again to _Daze_ the rapidly retreating spider, but it was no use. It disappeared into the leafy treetops.

Down below, as if on cue, the remaining spiders bounded away into the trees in full retreat-- though clearly, they were victorious.

The group rashly decided to pursue the spiders deeper into the forest, but it was not long before the eerie sounds of movement in the treetops, all around, made them think better of their decision. They knew they'd been beaten, but still they held out hope.

"We'll come back and track them down. He could still be alive." Jorie knew that spiders generally took their prey alive, but even so, his optimism sounded hollow.

Cyril was the next to speak. "Who's going to tell Mari about her dad?"

[This message has been edited by Wulf Ratbane (edited 08-13-2001).]


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jan 15, 2002)

*FIRST SESSION-- PLAYER JOURNAL ENTRIES*

RODRIGO:

"Women love men with scars." I am hoping good old dad was right about that. An adventure!! Something has awakened in me of late, somethin different than when I was 12, and I am itchin to put these powers to good use. Hopefully I can find some fair damsels in need of rescuing or at the very least a frisky milkmaid or two.

Seems as though there is a bit of intrigue on the lake and we mean to find out what it is about. We got spiders, lizardmen, and some women bespelled. Everything a group of heroes need. All I know is that there are two beautiful women that should be awful grateful if we can find the miller alive. I think fate has some big things in store for me.

-------------------------------

JORIE:

It has to be the wizard.

The night before the Miller's wife asked us to go see if her husband was all right, we all saw him leaving her house and flying toward the lake.

Then the Miller's wife asked us to go look for her husband. She seemed properly worried. I don't think she was involved. Maybe she is a better actor than we suspected. The Miller's daughter seemed genuinely unaware and upset by what happened.

When we arrived at the Mill, it seemed preternaturally quiet. Moving to the mill, Ripper and Dodger seemed upset by something. When I spoke with animals to them, as all of my race are capable, they indicated that they heard something on the river side of the mill. Going over there, we noticed the bottom half of a lizardman diving into the river. That seemed odd, as there were no lizardfolk in this region, at least not this far upriver--maybe elsewhere along the Mirrormere, but not down here.

Returning our attention to the mill, we cautiously entered the building. It was quiet and empty, save that the millstone was turning. We also noticed that the Miller's cashbox was removed from its hiding place and an empty scabbard hung in his study. We found some items in the cashbox that we returned to the Miller's wife when we returned to town. 

Also, in his diary was some kind of tortured love poem. We weren't able to determine what it meant, but the Miller started looking to be going insane. Jealousy? He was always jealous of one man or another, for how they looked at either his wife or his daughter.

Tanthril started looking for tracks, and found a number of lizardman tracks both inside the mill (there was flour on the floor that made it easier) and outside in the mud leading to the water. There were some other tracks, too, that lead to the forest.

Following them into the forest (Ripper and Dodger getting anxious again, but I wouldn't be able to invoke the magic that let me talk to them until tomorrow), one of the group noticed the Miller's feet as he was dragged up into a tree. Tanthril quickly climbed up the tree while we formed a defensive perimeter. When he tried to grab the Miller, though, to see if he was all right, he got attacked by a spider as big as he was!

There were two of them, another six encircling us from the forest at large. While Tanthril was able to score a hit on one of the spiders, we were unable to stop the two from escaping deeper into the forest, one of them dragging the Miller. We were able to shake off the spiders that tried to attack us from the trees. Dodger scored a claw hit on one of them, but Ripper was hit by the spider, and between the poison and the hideous bite of the creature dropped unconscious. I rescued my friend and scooped him into his carrying pouch on my backpack.

We chased after the escaping spiders, but when we started hearing the sounds of perhaps a score of them preparing to encircle us and attack, we retreated back to town to seek advice and aid.

Aid, of course, was not forthcoming. With the wizard (and it's his fault, anyway) down by the lake, our skills made us the posse of choice for the town. The sheriff wasn't going to even lift a finger (although, he could stand to lift several of them in rapid succession--his wife's cooking is obviously getting the better of him.)

Aunt Mel wasn't able to help much, either. Her advice consisted primarily of, "try not to let them bite you." She seemed very much not to want to feed my instinct to intercede for other people, when her philosophy has always been to let nature work as it would.

So, here we are in town, preparing to rest and then set out again after the Miller to where the spiders have him captive. I'm fairly certain that he's being held captive for some reason, set up by the wizard to be attacked by the lizardman who then delivered him to the spiders. 

------------------------

TANTHRIL:

Alas, adventure, murder, mystery, and intrigue has finally arrived here in Mirromere! It is a rare event for me to skip days between my trusty journal entries, but so it has come to pass! I have been distracted from my farming duties (much to the dismay of my father) and also to my journal entries by my recentadventures with my trusty companions Jorie, Cyril, and Rodrigo. Something sinister is amiss here in Mirromere with the kidnapping and murder of Jonas Miller, and Sheriff Bell has proved to be quite worthless as a protector of our community. Ehlonna only knows what would have happened to our poor town had danger reared its ugly head when I was just a child and unable to defend my hapless community! I will try and be as detailed as possible with the events unfolding around me so as to leave a long and heroic record of my deeds to come so that bards everywhere can sing of the Heroes of Mirromere and their fearless leader, Tanthril Silvermane! Of course, the rigors of adventuring may keep me from my journal at times, but as Ehlonna is my witness, I will dutifully describe in writing all that passes in my adventures to come as best as possible....

Now to the more pressing details at hand, just three nights past during the morning daybreak, our group of worthy adventurers was approached by a beautiful damsel in distress, the miller's daughter, Mari. Apparently, her father, Jonas, did not return home the night before. So off we went down to the mill to see what was the matter. The journey to the mill was uneventful, but when we arrived at the mill, we all could sense something was amiss. We discovered the mill empty and the signs of a scuffle within. An open chest of valuables lay inside the mill, along with a note written by what appeared to be a madman in the miller's handwriting. I also spotted a strange creature (a lizardman perhaps?) fleeing from the mill via the stream outside. Instead of engaging in the futile exercise of pursuing the odd creature through the water, I began tracking what appeared to be two sets of footprints to the edge of the Creeping Woods nearby.

Peering inside the woods, our group noticed what appeared to be the body of the miller being yanked up into the trees! Without hesitation, our party began to encircle the tree where the miller had last been seen as I set about sneaking around the flank trying to surprise any would-be bandits. As we approached the tree, we saw the miller seated on a branch above, a strange gaze embedded within his face. He appeared to be breathing so I quickly slung my bow over my shoulder and began climbing the tree. As soon as I reached the branch where the miller lay, a spider as big as a man jumped out of nowhere and almost knocked me down to the forest below. I was able to shift my weight to my left and grab another branch to stabilize myself, but in doing so, left my defenses wide open and the giant spider took a gash out of my side! I could feel its poisonous bile begin to coarse through my veins, but I ignored the burning sensation and drew my trusty longsword. At last, I had a real enemy to skewer on my virgin blade! With a quick strike of my blade I sent the abomination crashing to the ground below with a screech and began to work on lowering the miller slowly down to my companions. 

Unfortunately, the dying creatures cry of pain seemed to grab the attention of more of his kin, and soon the trees were alive with the sounds of unseen predators. As cries from my comrades broke out below, I tried feverishly to finish tying the knot around the miller's limp body so I could lower him down safely. Once again, the speed and ferocity of the spiders caught me off-guard, and before I knew it a pair of the vicious beasts were before me, their huge fangs dripping poisonous mucus! One feigned left and as I tried to move away from its gaping maw, the other was right there waiting for me. Once again I felt the nausea of the creatures poison working its way through my body, but I was able to ignore its effects. I angerly smashed the butt of my long sword on its forehead and pushed it back away from me as I struggled to stay balanced on the wavering branch. The spiders acted quickly and in tandem. The one who had just moments before feigned an attack, grabbed the miller in its mouth and instead of tearing him in half with his rigid fangs, he delicately seemed to nestle him within gaps between his fangs and began bounding through the trees in full retreat. This unnatural behavior bothered me, and I swung hastily at the spider left in front of me while shouting to my comrades below. The spider dodged my awkward blow and lept away in pursuit of his fellow creature. The two of them were moving through the trees at an unbelievable rate, and there was not much time left before they would be out of my sight. I instinctively dropped my sword to the ground below me, knelt down on one knee as I drew my bow, and hastily fired two arrows at the fleeing beast – praying to Ehlonna that my shot would hit true and not harm the miller. One of the arrows did indeed find its target and it embedded itself deep within the leaping spider, but it was not enough to stop it for good. I was able to grab a branch to steady myself with just in time. When I looked up, I saw the miller and the two spiders disappear deep within the Creeping Woods. That was the last time anyone saw the miller alive.

We were able to regroup from the battle and decided to pursue the miller and his captors deeper with the woods. We followed a few hundred yards before our instincts told us it was a futile attempt. We could begin to hear the woods become alive with unnatural sounds, and we dared not tempt the Fates any more than we already had. We retraced our steps back through the woods, and I grabbed a carcass of one of the giant spiders we had killed. It would be the proof we needed to back up our incredible story, and get the help we needed to find the miller. Or so we thought…..


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jan 15, 2002)

*Session Two: Vampires?*

The group headed home. Cyril and Rodrigo went to talk to Miller's wife and daughter, while Tanthril and Jorie headed over to Sheriff Bell to inform him of the problem.

Unfortunately for them, Bell was in no mood to listen to the ramblings of a bunch of youngsters known for their wild ways and wilder imaginations. Sure, he could accept the premise of a giant spider; he could even accept the idea of a pack of them working together; but he wasn't ready to fly off the handle and assume some sinister power behind it all.

"What you got there," he said matter-of-factly, "is a hungry spider and a man who got too close to the Creeping Wood. Nature will have its way, you know. Just because you two have so far been lucky enough to escape harm, running around in there without supervision, doesn't mean everybody can expect the same."

Tanthril was incensed. "How can you stand by and do nothing? We must form a search party!"

"If Jonas Miller ain't dead yet, he soon will be. I'm here to protect this town, not to lead a war party into the woods for no good reason. Now," he said, standing up slowly, "who's going to go over and tell his wife?"

"Cyril's already taking care of that."

The sherriff sat down quickly, obviously pleased. "Well then, I'll be right here if you need me."

Tanthril snorted. "Oh, you've been a great help so far. Good day!"

------------------

Cyril wasn't having any better luck with the Millers. Rodrigo had skillfully persuaded Mari to head up to her room so that Cyril could talk to Frances alone. Rodrigo closed the door to Mari's room, cast a detect magic, and headed downstairs to check on Cyril.

"... and the giant spiders just sort of... took him away." Cyril's face was flushed and he was doing a poor job of averting his eyes from Frances' cleavage, protruding from her robe where she hugged her arms around herself.

The miller's wife was crying softly. Rodrigo could tell that her tears were genuine, and yet the aura of enchantment that glowed all around her could not be mistaken. Rod gently introduced himself to the conversation and slipped a comforting arm around her, trying to further gauge her reaction.

"Well, we reckon there's hope for him yet. They seemed to be taking him away, alive. We'll find him, and we'll bring him home." Rod watched her carefully for any sign of betrayal or disappointment. What he got instead was an angry explosion.

"Don't be daft! You want to fill me with false hopes... for what? I don't have the optimism of your youth. If he's still alive, it's only because the spiders haven't gotten to him yet... and..." She couldn't go on.

Rodrigo took Cyril into the hallway. "You give 'er the cash box yet?"

"Not yet. I want to be certain she's innocent first."

"Innocent of what? You can't just hang on to their property like that."

Cyril hissed back. "I told you I got it. Don't worry." He headed up the steps to talk to Mari. Rodrigo cast another detect magic and followed close behind. Sure enough, as soon as the young girl opened the door, Rod could clearly see an aura of enchantment around her, too. Rod turned and walked away to puzzle this out. Cyril shut the door softly behind him and tried to raise Mari's spirits-- they'd find her father. He promised.

------------------

With Rodrigo's news about the enchantment magic clearly visible on the miller's wife and daughter, the group quite naturally decided to take a detour down to have a chat with the wizard, John Wells. Yet for all their bluster and bravado and plans to "bring him to justice," they were afraid to approach his house from along the road. As fate would have it, they decided to follow the river, and walk along the lakeshore from there. Rodrigo noted-- with some concern-- that the walk along the shore would take longer. It was unlikely they'd reach Wells' abode before nightfall. Still, they set out, walking briskly, feeling heroic.

Where the river met the lake, they found Jonas Miller. 

His body, first dessicated and now waterlogged, was floating in the water. He'd been drained of blood, and the bite marks were still evident on his neck. Rodrigo's face went as white as Miller's, and he crossed himself-- but Jorie and Tanthril agreed that the bites were not inconsistent with the spiders'.

Now they were more anxious than ever to spy on Wells, despite Cyril's insistence that they should return home immediately with the body. They settled for building a cairn by the edge of the lake, intent on returning later to recover the body, and moved on further up the lakeshore.

Just after sunset, they reached Wells' "house," built into the branches of an enormous cypress set out into the water. Difficult to reach, unless you could fly (like a wizard) or swim (like a lizardman...). Tanthril snorted. "Typical wizard."



They crouched in the trees to spy on the house, and as the sun fell, were rewarded with the sight of Wells flying out of the treetop, across the bright moon, and off towards town. As they sat wondering what to do next, they were surprised to see that the treehouse was not empty. Two figures, mere silhouettes, remained behind-- a short, slender figure; and a taller, sturdier figure. The taller figure crouched down while the shorter one paced nervously. The heroes strained to hear their conversation, which seemed to be growing more heated by the moment. Eventually the taller figure stood again-- the tell-tale shadow of a tail falling across the window-- and spoke in a low growling hiss that the group could hear all the way back at the shore.

"Fear not. Teacher will know what to do."

------------------

JORIE's SECOND SESSION LOG

Moonday, Planting 17

Freaking kobolds! Riding freaking spiders! Wait until my parents and Aunt Mel hear about this!

Okay, so yesterday we decided we should go stake out John Wells' house. It's the first time any of us have been there, so we decided to go to the creek and follow the lake shore around to the tree. I was reluctant to go along the lake. There's at least one lizardman and all likely to be around there. 

Anyway, on the way from the road to the lake we saw the Miller's body floating down the creek. Cyril waded in and pulled him ashore. He was fully drained of blood. We checked and there were only two sets of bite marks, the ones on his back which were probably the initial ones, and one set on his neck, which looks to be where all his blood was drained. For now we took and built a temporary cairn, as we didn't want to lose a full day right now.

Anyway, we hid on shore just across from the little island that his treehouse is on--who knew he had a treehouse, anyway? There we saw two shapes inside the treehouse, a tall shape which turned out to be a lizardman, and a shorter shape. At dusk we saw the wizard's shape flying out of the treehouse toward the village. The rest of the group vetoed my plan to swim across to the island and attack the two remaining. I remember hearing the lizardman arguing with the little one, and calling Wells "Teacher". Nothing else that happened that night.

The next morning, we collected the Miller's body and went back to town. First we delivered the body to the sheriff and told him what we found. Rodrigo started talking about vampires. I don't think he's serious. I think he's just trying to stir up some people. I've told a couple of the locals (Grace, Mari, Aunt Mel) that it really looks to be spiders. Strange spiders, though. They attack as a pack and drag off their prey as a team effort, yet only one gets to eat?

At any rate, the sheriff was able to get the body prepared for burial late in the afternoon. We all attended the funeral. I sat next to Mari and offered my shoulder to cry on. I think she's after Cyril, not that he would know. After the funeral, we headed over to Grace's. 

Wells showed up that evening over at Grace's, too. We talked to him for a bit when he wasn't playing for the crowd. Some people think he's a regular bard. I think he's a regular bastard. Anyway, we told him about the lizardman from the mill the day the Miller was abducted. He lied to our faces and said he didn't know of any lizardfolk in the area. Cyril's eyes nearly popped out of his head, but I don't think Wells noticed.

Finally, everything died down, and Wells flew back to his treehouse. We decided--okay, Tanthril decided and we all went along with it--that we should go and stake out the cemetery and, I don't know, make sure no one came in to disrupt the new grave, and also make sure that the body didn't rise from the grave as an undead vampire. I don't know what we would've done if it did. Run away quickly, I guess.

We were attacked, though. Some kobolds riding the same giant hunting spiders tried to sneak up on us. Rodrigo heard them, though, and together we were able to scare them off while killing one of the kobolds. In mockery of what they did to the Miller, I took the kobold, hung him by his feet in a tree, and made two small incisions in his neck to let all the blood drain out. I don't remember what we did with the body after that.

TANTHRIL's SECOND SESSION LOG

There is one thing I am certain of at this point: something sinister and foul is amiss here in Mirromere. Two days ago the mystery of the missing miller was solved when we found the pale corpse of Jonas Miller floating in the lake. Our subsequent scouting of the mysterious John Well's home only opened up more questions for our party. Who were the two cronies living with the wizard and why did one of them have a tail very similar to that seen on the strange "lizardman" we saw at the mill? Could the adulterous wife of the miller be somehow involved with the miller's death or is she just a pawn in this whole tragedy? And what is the relevance of the strange note we found within the mill?

All of these questions are beginning to make my brain hurt. I would rather storm into battle against the source of this evil rather than wander around looking for clues. Just point me in the direction of the villain, and I will extract vengeance on the miller's behalf! 

Clues, clues, clues…talk, talk, and more talk…argh! As a last minute decision, we all ventured at nightfall to the cemetery on the outskirts of town to see if the murderer would show himself (and also to appease Rodrigo's incessant cries of the miller being killed by a vampire and rising as an undead abomination). Once again, at the cemetery, giant spiders - this time with kobold riders - attempted to ambush us. We were successful in driving them off quite quickly, and I was pleased with myself to have nearly taken the head off of one of the vile kobolds with a well placed arrow. My comrades were a little displeased that we were not able to capture the kobold alive and gather information about its master, but I was quite happy with my handiwork. 

We must now make a tough decision. We cannot let whoever is behind this evil ambush and attack us at will. We must take the fight to them within whatever dark, dank lair they call home! I am not confident we have enough proof against Jon Wells to exact vigilante justice against him and his home. All we have is circumstantial evidence at best. Our best bet may be to head into the Creeping Woods to try and track down the giant spider's and kobold's lair. Perhaps there we will find the mastermind behind this evil or, at worst, clues to their whereabouts… 

RODRIGO's SECOND SESSION LOG

"The only good Vampire is a dead one...wait I guess they're dead already ain't they boy? Guess there aint no such thing as a good Vampire after all, then." Thats what Pa used to say at least. Seems to me like all these strange goings on can be related directly back to that shifty bastard Wells. Too many coincidences for my taste. The night time visits, the charmed ladies, all the raw meat, the bite marks and the goings on in the graveyard can only mean one thing: Vampires! Well I guess they could really mean a lot but that certainly sounds more heroic than a few hungry spiders.

I remember when I was traveling with the menagerie what would happen. You know, we would hit town and some curious local would get his melon bit off by a manticore or somethin. Well the next thing you know we all would be hightailin it down the road with a mob of torch wielding loonies on our ass. So I say to myself, there must be some use for the fine townsfolks. Thats when it dawns on me that if push comes to shove and it really is a vampire then we could use all the help we can get from these folks. If not, well then at least they can breath a sigh of relief when we bring whatever the cause is to heel. The others don't seem to share the same feelings I do about this vampire thing but I can understand that too, they are much more reserved in their opinions. In all honesty I am hopin it's just a case of a couple Kobolds with goiter.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jan 15, 2002)

*Session Three: Alchemist's Fire!*

In the interest of another post, and on the strength of this session's journals, we'll let the players speak for themselves this time!

JORIE's THIRD SESSION JOURNAL

Planting 20: 

Today we struck our first major blow against the kobolds, and a glorious thing it was.

The morning after the spider-riding kobolds attacked, we followed their trail back into the woods. After following back for a little over an hour we made a disturbing discovery. The little bags of fewmets (dragon feces) actually built a fort. The fort was about 60' across with 4 spindly towers in the corners reaching 20'. In the center there was a large tower rising 30' connected with the corner towers by shaky rope bridges. I wouldn't want to try to run across those--you'd be almost guaranteed to plummet to the ground. Kobold engineering--feh! 

Granted, they also did us a big favor by clearing out the surrounding area from the Wood. If they had gnomish ingenuity, they'd've taken advantage of their tree-jumping spiders and built a fortress in the canopy where it would be nearly invisible to casual passersby. But no, they're only kobolds. Dumb as dragon droppings.

We took stock of the situation. With Cyril and Nik back in town, and Cyril considering retirement from adventuring, we needed a better plan than to simply storm the gates. Since the idiots had gone to the favor of building a fort and clearing it from the woods, the least we could do was to burn it out from under them. The wood was green, though--the lazy cretins couldn't even be burdened to make sure they cleared all the living vines from their fort's walls. Alchemist's fire should do the trick. 

The other odd discovery was that there was now a lake behind the fort. It looked like there was a man-made (or something-made anyway) channel that ran from the lake to the creek. Water flowed out of the lake, so there must be some kind of water source under it to feed it. Odd, though, that that lake wasn't there not two months ago when Tanthril and I last patrolled out this way.

After following the little stream back to the creek, we headed back to town. Going briefly over what we found, Aunt Mel agreed to make the alchemist's fire for us. All we had to do was get the reagents she needed, all of which could be found in town at Rattek's store, except for phosphorus. She suggested that maybe Wells, being a wizard, would have that.

We borrowed a canoe from Hastur and paddled down stream and out to the island the wizard's tree is on. On shore near the island, we saw two shapes, a small, slender elf woman and a taller figure. When they saw we were approaching, the larger figure ran off into the woods near the shore. We played dumb about the larger one, which we believe was the lizardman, and introduced ourselves to Dria.

Dria is a "friend" of Wells, and offered to help us, since the wizard was out of town. When she asked what the phosphorus was for, Rodrigo said it was so that my aunt could make some fireworks. She agreed to trade a pound of phosphorus for trade in kind, so Tanthril and I went down to the base of the tree and hunted around for some berries for about an hour. Rodrigo emerged with a smile on his face and a package of phosphorus.

Noting how late it was, we headed back to the cemetery, to see if the Miller was going to rise as a vampire. Nothing happened, though.

The next morning we delivered the phosphorus. Tanthril and I caught up on sleep while Rodrigo delivered the cashbox to the Miller's widow. 

That night we went back out to the cemetery and kept watch over the Miller's grave again. I don't think he's going to rise from the grave now, but the graveyard does put us out in the woods a little away from the town. I took midwatch, and even though the moon was giving me plenty of light to see by, I couldn't make out the shapes that I could hear moving out in the trees. Dodger growled softly at my feet as I woke the others up. In an effort to see what was sneaking around out there, I cast dancing lights near where the noises were coming from. Immediately there was a flurry of activity as at least a half dozen, but probably not more than a dozen spider-riding kobolds retreated deep into the woods toward their fort. Next time I'm going to hit them with an enchantment ofentanglement.

The next morning we found out that the kobolds had slaughtered at least one sheep and dragged it back into the woods leaving a path of blood. At the sheriff's urging we agreed to keep watch over the commons from now on, but also suggested that the sheep be brought into a smaller area at night. We also picked up the alchemist's fire and some oil to help us take out the kobold fort.

The plan was for Tanthril to throw the alchemist's fire at the fort while Rodrigo and I threw oil to make it help it burn. Right as he threw the first bomb, though, a half dozen kobolds started firing crossbows at him. Tantril took several crossbow bolts that were undoubtedly coated with some vile poison. I crossed over toward him and raised an obscuring mist, providing cover from the kobolds. Tanthril was able to connect with both towers and we were able to burn down most of one wall of the fort. During the initial assault we were also able to chase off one of their sorcerers. Rodrigo kept throwing magic missiles at the thing until it jumped down into a bolt hole the cowards had prepared.

It appeared that most of the kobolds fled, although two of their stronger fighters remained behind in a rearguard action with their shieldbearers. We were able to shoot the one with arrows, bolts, and bullets, causing it to run away into the forest. The other one Tanthril had to charge up to and engage in hand to hand combat. It and its shieldbearer flanked Tanthril and seemed to have him in danger of being cut down, so I ran to the base of the center column to back him up with Dodger and Ripper in their carrying pouches.

When I got to the base of the column, one of their massive spiders jumped out of a concealed hole and bit me, making me feel instantly weakened. It tried to pull me down into the hole it had jumped out of, but Dodger and Ripper jumped at it and were able to scare the thing off with vicious claws and teeth. As the thing retreated, I continued up to where the rope bridges connected to the center. I pulled out my healing wand, but Tanthril was able to cut down the fiercer kobold just then. I used the power of the wand to heal him anyway, in case we were attacked by anything.

With the fort massively burnt, we decided to retreat back to town. 

Hmmm, now that I think about it, maybe those weren't simple hidey-holes. Maybe they are tunnel entrances that lead underground. Maybe next time we can descend on the kobold lair!

TANTHRIL's THIRD SESSION JOURNAL

We have taken charge of our destiny and brought righteous fire down upon the defilers of the forest! Let them never sleep soundly knowing that Tanthril Silvermane walks amongst the living! 

Shortly after my last entry, our party decided the best course of action was to investigate the Creeping Woods within which the dog-men and their monstrous mounts were hiding. After an entire morning was spent attempting to track the vermin back to their lair, we came upon a site that made us all stop dead in our tracks. Hidden deep within the Creeping Woods, an entire section of the forest had been stripped clean of life to help construct what looked like a large kobold outpost. 

The outpost was made haphazardly of the nearby trees, sticks, and vines of the forest into a square outpost with four outer towers and one large inner tower. There was no immediately visible entrance to the den of evil. Stranger yet, I could sense the faint whisper of running water emanating from behind the outpost. We quietly attempted to sneak around the edges of the woods to get a better look at the source of the sounds and were once again stunned by what we found. Where there once lay a vast forested area now was replaced by a large, unnatural body of water which appeared to flow southward towards the mill. Jorie and I gave each other a quick glance, and we both knew someone or something was going to pay dearly for this atrocity to nature, Ehlonna-willing. 

After sizing up the defenses of the outpost, we all agreed that a frontal assault would prove futile. We needed some way of confusing the defenders while at the same time damaging the inherent defenses of the fortification. With no visible way inside, there was only two things we could do to exact vengeance on the dirty vermin inside: go over the walls or go through them. I was not opposed to going over the walls to get to the retribution that awaited inside, but Jorie was hesitant. I guess I couldn't blame him; the walls were, afterall, almost three times his height. Rodrigo sided with Jorie as well, and put a stop to that method of thinking. I suppose it was a little much for me to expect a gnome and a foppish sorceror to attempt any kind of athletic prowess, much less under the stress of battle. 

Rodrigo suggested that we burn the fort and use the fire and smoke to our advantage. 

Neither Jorie nor myself was initially too keen on burning down the outpost with fire as it might spread and destroy the entire Creeping Woods, but the ever-wise sorceror pointed out that the kobolds had done a good job of clearing out the area around the outpost of all vegetation in their haste to build the large walls and towers. Perhaps too well of a job. The vermins' inherent laziness might very well be their doom. 

So it was agreed upon that we would use fire and smoke to burn them out of their defenses and fight us on our terms. The only problem thing we needed now was a source of insatiable fire. It was obvious by the greenness of the wood that the fort was made out of that a normal torch or flame would not likely take, and even if it did, it would only end up producing a large amount of smoke before quickly extinguishing itself. Jorie suggested we head back to his aunt's farm to ask her about a mysterious concoction that she had told Jorie about many moons ago called Alchemist's fire;. Supposedly, this Alchemist's fire was some kind of magic that burned white-hot and ignited anything that it came in contact with. If the legends were true, then perhaps Jorie's aunt would be able to harness this Alchemist's fire and provide us a way to use it against the vile kobolds. 

So we performed a tactical retreat from the outpost and promised Ehlonna that we would return soon and restore the balance of nature. We made it back to Jorie's aunt's farm by mid-afternoon and informed her of what we had found. She was deeply disturbed by the news and suggested we inform Sheriff Bell of the imminent danger to the townspeople. When I unconsciously laughed at her suggestion, she gave me a quick, stern look, and I immediately ceased. This was indeed a serious problem, and we did need the inept sheriff's help in this matter after all. Our group of noble defenders could not be in two places at the same time, and while we brought down our righteous boot upon the forces of evil, someone would have to help defend the town and its sheep. 

Jorie's aunt continued to speak to Jorie and Rodrigo about this mystical Alchemist's fire and its magical properties. Apparently, we needed to gather some ingredients to harness the power of this fire. I did not understand what such things as phosphorous, lye, or sulfur were, nor did I care. I had never been comfortable with the arcane arts that Rodrigo and Jorie dabbled in. I preferred the good old-fashioned method of dealing with evil: shake it loose and smack it around. 

Before long, I dazed off into a trance and was entertaining myself with thoughts of how I would storm the kobold's outpost and lay down Ehlonna's teachings upon the heathen kobold's foreheads. Jorie was the one to smack me upside the head to bring me back to reality and tell me that we needed to pay a visit to Jon Wells in order to secure some key ingredients to make the Alchemist's fireWe would set off in the morning in a "borrowed" boat from the dock to meet with the wizard, face-to-face. In the meantime, we needed to inform the Sheriff of our discoveries. 

The meeting with the Sheriff was about as useful as I had imagined. Thank Ehlonna that it was at least short. The coward hesitantly obliged to help defend the town from harm only after we told him that if he didn't defend the town he would be left with the responsibility of attacking and destroying the kobold outpost. I would be surprised if the Sheriff, his sons, and their sheep were still in town by the time we return from the attack. Pfffft. 

The next morning the three of us set off on the lake and headed out to the wizard's tower. The trip was fairly uneventful until finally the wizard's tree came into sight. I immediately spotted along the bank of the lake two cloaked figures-- one of which who had what appeared to be a tail. It had to be the lizardman from the mill! I quickly notched an arrow, ready to strike down the foul creature, but he noticed us as well, and bounded into the forest nearby. The other cloaked figure began gesturing and chanting, and knowing that nothing good ever came about from a mysteriously cloaked figure gesturing and chanting, I almost set sail my arrow into its chest. The loud screams of protest from Rodrigo and Jorie stopped me from taking this hasty action, and I sat still in the boat awaiting some fiery bolt to quickly overwhelm us and send us to the bottom of the lake. Fortunately, no such event took place and we were able to paddle safely to shore. Our lives were spared this time, but I couldn't promise Jorie or Rodrigo that I wouldn't act the same way in another combat situation in the future. Sooner or later, they would see things my way and realize it was better to be alive and kicking than be dead (or worse) by the hands of an evil mage. 

The remaining cloaked figure on the bank greeted us and revealed herself to be a quite attractive elven female. She obviously was trying to use her natural charms to distract us from pursuing the murderous lizardman whom had just escaped into the nearby woods. While approaching the shore in the boat, Jorie had made it clear that we were to play dumb and not pursue or mention the lizardman whom we had seen. I begrudgingly agreed, not quite understanding why we were parlaying with the enemy but trusting my wise friend in his decision. If we must seek more clues to get to the root of the evil, then so be it. In either case, I would be present at the time the evil is finally unveiled and would make sure it is decisively hacked into many lifeless pieces-- never to sprout again! 

The cloaked figure seemed to immediately target the foppish Rodrigo as easy bait, and began to seductively entrance him with the heaves and sighs of her ample buxom. In reality, I could not determine who was playing who for a fool, but if indeed Rodrigo was falling for this creature, I could not honestly blame him. She was truly beautiful. I only hoped Rodrigo would not lessen his guard around her just because of this fact, though. Ehlonna teaches us that beauty in nature often hides many a dangerous foe. 

Within minutes, Rodrigo had accomplished the unthinkable and had managed for us to gain entrance into the wizard's tower to gain some magical reagent called phosphorous. I obviously was wary of an ambush from within the tower so kept my hands near my blades and my body close to the elf. If treachery were to be revealed, the elf would pay for the deed with her life. 

We easily gained entrance to the tower with the young elf by our side and she let Rodrigo scour one of the storage rooms for the reagents that he sought. Once he had found the phosphorous, the elf began haggling payment. Since we had no money to pay for the reagents, she asked that we pay her in services. She asked Jorie and I to go down to the shore to pick berries. Pffft. Leave it for an elf to demand that berries be picked. She obviously wanted to be with Rodrigo alone. Tactically, this was a very bad idea, as I knew that the foppish sorceror could not handle a slimy toad in combat by himself, let alone a clever elven magic-wielder within a wizard's tower. If treachery was truly afoot and we ventured back to the shore without Rodrigo, there would be little I could do to save my friend from doom. 

Once again, my wise gnome companion gave me the look that said "Cooperate. Trust me on this." So I sucked in my pride and went along with the berry picking chore against my better judgement. The berry picking took only a few moments, and Jorie and I spent the remainder of an hour waiting patiently at the base of the tree. I intently listened for a scream that would announce the elf's treachery, but instead my ears were only greeted by the sounds of passion. Pffft. Magic users...

We returned later that afternoon to Jorie's aunt's farm, and she began preparing the Alchemist's fire. It would take a day to prepare, so we spent the night resting at the farm and preparing for the morrow's events. With the morning daybreak, we set out towards the kobold outpost. I was carrying three large flasks of Alchemist's fire on my back and about a dozen flasks of oil that the useless Sheriff was all too happy to pitch in. For some reason, Jorie and Rodrigo insisted on staying well behind me as I scouted ahead into the woods. I sure hoped they weren't getting cold feet in lieu of the battle before us. 

Within the hour, we approached the fort via the woods to the west. As we eyed the outpost before us, we attempted to spot any lookouts or guards. Just as before, we saw nothing. I divvied up the flasks of oil, giving three of each to everyone. Hopefully the oil combined with the Alchemist's fire would be enough heat and light to get the kobolds to flee the safety of their outpost. Assuming we had the element of surprise with the kobolds sleeping inside, we began the attack. Jorie quickly reminded me that the Alchemist's fire was extremely volatile and deadly and that I was not to be anywhere near the flask when it broke open. I nodded quietly as I eyed the magic potion with caution. Pffft. Why couldn't magic stuff be as reliable as my trusty swords? With that last warning, Jorie crept inside the woods to my left and readied his sling. 

A few short moments later, I crept to the edge of the forest, just within view of the clearing, and prepared to hurl the flask towards the southwest tower. Before I knew what hit me, three crossbow bolts slammed into the area around me staggering me briefly. I instinctively followed through with my throwing motion sending the flask sailing towards the tower. Seconds later, I felt a wave of heat upon my face as the flask erupted into white flames and ignited the outpost's wall and tower with fire. Thank Ehlonna I hadn't dropped that flask! Now I knew why Jorie and Rodrigo didn't want to stand very close to me during our journey through the woods! 

Pain welled up from my thigh as I instinctively yanked a crossbow bolt from my leg and one from my shoulder. The damned dog-men had been ready for our attack! Time seemed to freeze and everything around me appeared in slow motion. I gulped down a potion that Jorie's aunt had given each of us before we left. It was supposed to be able to heal the wounds of battle. Right now, I was in the middle of a battle and was badly wounded, so magic or no magic, I was going to give it a try! Within seconds, the potion seemed to have the desired affect and the burning sensations in my leg and arm disappeared. I quickly hurled another flask of Alchemist's fire towards what I believed to be the northwest tower as I could no longer see it. A dense fog had appeared in the clearing in front of me, and I was fairly sure it was the result of some magicks that Rodrigo or Jorie had summoned. The dense mist was certainly doing its job as I was able to move freely within the woods and rid myself of the remaining flask of explosive fire into what I believed to be the center of the outpost's wall. 

Free from the dangers of the perilous magic flasks, I ran to my right seeking Rodrigo. There was a new burning sensation, this time in my abdomen as I looked down and saw a crossbow bolt protruding from my leather armor. Damn those cowardly kobolds! Rodrigo had another one of Jorie's aunt's potions, and I felt the need to borrow it quickly, less this be a very short attack. I found Rodrigo within the woods, and as if reading my mind, he flung the potion to my waiting hands. Not wanting to waste the element of surprise, I ignored the pain temporarily and placed the magical potion within my belt pouch. I deftly unslung my long bow from my shoulder as I lept from the mist and into the clearing. 

As I sprung from the mist, I was pleased to see that the Alchemist's fire was wreaking havoc amongst the kobolds. The southwest tower had already collapsed and soon the northwest tower would be joining it upon the bottom of the clearing. Kobold commandos from the remaining towers began firing crossbow bolts down upon Rodrigo and I as we charged the outpost. I quickly loosed the flasks of oil on my belt and flung them into the burning walls hoping to spread the fire into the remaining towers. Meanwhile, what appeared to be the kobold leader rose atop the main inner tower and attempted to hit Rodrigo with a magical ray of death. Luckily, he missed and Rodrigo countered his attack with a fiery missile of his own. The kobold leader flew backwards from the force of the blast and seemed to purposely fall from the main tower. Just in time, too, because I was seconds away from letting loose two arrows into his belly. Instead, I quickly adjusted my aim to the kobold commando in the southeast tower. I quickly loosed two arrows in his direction, but the dog-man ducked behind a shield at the last moment. The other kobold commando in the far northeast tower apparently took notice of this act of aggression and before I could move out of the way, another crossbow bolt hit me squarely in the chest. I was hurting badly now, and my vision began to blur. I ran closer to the wall hoping to gain cover from the fire and smoke as I simultaneously gulped down Rodrigo's potion. 

When I glanced up at the inner tower, I saw a lone kobold blasted by another one of Rodrigo's fiery missiles fall to his death below. Ahh yes, there was vengeance still to be had! I sprang to my feet renewed with strength and vigor and jumped through the remains of the western walls. Flames danced about me and singed my hairs, but I did not pay them any notice. I crouched behind a small hut in the outpost's courtyard and tried to pick off the kobold commando in the southeast tower. Although he kept ducking behind a shield held by another kobold, I eventually was able to wound him and with a yelp, they both quickly descended the tower and fled into the woods. Retribution from the remaining kobold commando in the far northeast tower came quickly, however, as another crossbow bolt embedded itself in my shoulder. I ignored the pain and sent off another volley of arrows into the northeast tower, but the kobold commando simply ducked behind his companion's shield out of harm's way. His head appeared mockingly from behind the shield once again and another crossbow bolt reigned down upon us. 

At this point, I had had enough. I slung my longbow over my shoulder, quickly drew my longsword, and charged towards the inner tower's rope ladder. Before the remaining kobold's in the northeast tower had time to react to my ferocious charge, I was upon them. My longsword came down heavily into the two kobolds, but was blocked at the last minute by the smaller kobold's shield. With the element of surprise lost, the kobolds grinned wickedly, flashing their stained teeth at me. They came at me all at once from both sides, and I could not defend myself against both of their attacks. The commando's blade cut me deeply along my side bringing me very close to death. 

I was outnumbered and bleeding badly. I called to my friends below for help and silently prayed to Ehlonna to give me the strength to last until help arrived. I swiftly drew my shortsword and with a desperate backhand swipe, I beheaded the smaller kobold behind me just as he was about to strike a potentially lethal blow. With the odds evened, the kobold commando attacked once again. With only one enemy to contend with this time, I easily dodged his blow. I could hear footsteps behind me, but could not risk taking my eyes off of the enemy in front of me. I truly hoped it was my comrades coming to aid me. 

I feigned left with my longsword, and as the stupid dog-man blocked my primary attack, my shortsword darted in between his ribs. I smiled briefly, trying to mask the pain in my side, hoping to convince the kobold that me had no chance of taking me down. My two blades came up in a defensive stance ready to parry the kobold's next set of attacks, but instead, the cowardly dog-man jumped from the tower with a yelp, fleeing into the woods with his tail between his legs. Without hesitation, I quickly spun around to see who was charging up from behind me, and with a sigh of relief I lowered my weapons, exhausted, and almost collapsed at the feet of Jorie. 

We were battered and bruised, but a sense of pride welled within us all. We had taken the battle to the enemy, and lived to tell about it. Knowing that we were not strong enough to hold off the kobolds should they find the courage to return to fight us, we quickly left the flaming outpost behind us; a testament to our adventuring might. Tonight we rest within the Creeping Woods, weary of a retaliatory ambush. If all goes well, we will be rested enough to make it back to town in the early morrow. Hopefully, we will find our town and its people safe. I worry, though, about the lack of giant spiders and sheer numbers of kobolds within the outpost. If a raiding party had been formed to strike the town in our absence, burning embers might await us upon our return as well. But simple dog-men are not intelligent enough for such treachery. At least, that is what I keep telling myself...

RODRIGO's THIRD SESSION JOURNAL

Letter Received by Bigby Heffner, Editor of the Greyhawk "Forum" 

For consideration on your Inter-racial page: 

It had been another hot and sticky night. For my new recipe I needed a to borrow a cup of sulfur from my neighbor, the wizard. The night air was thick and made my silk robes cling with sweat to my body. I knocked on his door and much to my surprise, a buxom young elf appeared to answer the door. "How may I help you?" she exclaimed. A bit shocked to see such a tasty morsel in front of me I stammered and said, "I just need a cup of sulfur, who are you?" The tasty she-elf replied that she was simply house sitting for a bit. She said that I was welcome to anything that she had! But then said, with a wry smile "You will have to pay for it of course". I felt something rise within me-- courage, I think it was-- and stepped up and took her into my arms. "Ooh, a real man! Elves are so...short," she said with a wink and a smile as she began to unbutton her dress. My magic wand was full of charges as she lead me into the bedroom.....


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jan 15, 2002)

*TIP: how to run a lazy game...*



> Email received from Decamber:
> [qb]Hello Wulf!
> 
> I've started reading your "lazy campaign" for inspirations on how to run a campaign with minimal work.
> ...




My players may want to skip this section, lest they feel cheated by this "behind the curtain" look at my canny laziness. 

RUNNING A LAZY CAMPAIGN

*Low-level game!*
It's easier to plan for the capabilities of 1st level adventurers. You can encourage/discourage certain actions much easier.

*Who are the "bad guys?" *
This was the first real decision of the campaign. Our group likes combat, no doubt about it. So who/what did I want the characters to fight? I pulled a villain from the Rogues Gallery right here, and put his stat block down on a card. (Kobold half-dragon, fyi...)

At any point, should the players deviate from their "course" through the adventure, I could just pull this guy's card and have at them. Since we only play for about three hours on a weeknight, a simple combat can buy the DM a lot of time.

Of course it's fairly important that this villain have some means of escape if you plan on throwing him at the players as a diversion instead of a climax. Don't underestimate the players! Mine can swim, breathe water, fly, and become invisible. That should cover him pretty well!

*What is the plot?*
What's this bad guy after? What's his motivation? And most importantly, what villains lie behind him, directing and supporting him? Knowing that my players were a long way from uncovering "the power behind the power" I just made a quick note at the top of an index card but didn't bother with the stats. I can fill them out later. But this kind of detail can help you throw clues early. (The big artificial lake, for example.)

*Who are the toadies?*
Kobolds! Everybody likes them. Mine would come in several flavors:

Kobolds-- normal weenie 2 hp variety
Kobold Commandos-- gave them a full d8 hit die for 10 hp, a d6 sneak attack, poisoned crossbows, and slightly improved stats
Kobold Sorcerors-- 3rd level
Hunting Spiders-- nasty spiders with lots of virtual feats: 30' leap and Spring Attack, and underground in a trapdoor I gave them Expert Tactician and Improved Grab so they could pop out, grab someone, and pull them back into their hole in one unpleasant action

Now I had a stack of creatures that I could throw at the players over and over.

On "game day" before we play, I can make one or two unique or unusual creatures for the night. The heart and soul of every encounter (kobolds!) was already prepared.

*NPC's*
The easiest way to build a stock of NPC's is to base them off characters you've _played_ before. Most of the major NPC's are former PC's of mine-- though many of them are PC's I've never actually gotten to play. But the "legwork" of thinking through their backgrounds and motivations is done. I know these characters already.

Secondarily to that, I let the players do a lot of the NPC's-- friends, family, etc. I just dot down the names on an index card along with a few facts.

Just one or two interesting NPC's for the players to interact with can chew up a lot of game time. I don't mean you can just sit there and blather at them-- use them to advance the plot, to do things and reveal things that I would like the players to know, moving them along a certain "most likely" course.

*Maps!*
I pulled most of my maps from Map-A-Week, starting on a wide scale (setting the area in Greyhawk) and then slowly narrowing it down to the overhead view, the town, and the important locations around the town-- millhouse, graveyard, wizard's tower. A map "jump start" if you will.

I have made a few original maps (very simple one), but I don't "key" them in the normal sense-- just a few notes. "Kobolds in the towers with kobold commandos. Kobold sorceror in the center tower. About a dozen spiders available."

I prepare maps based on where the players are most likely to go. 

*Talk to the players before the game.*
Over email, I just ask them flat-out, "What do you guys intend to do tonite?" I prepare for that and I prepare at least ONE new diversion each week-- literally, a sentence or two. "Villain ambushes the players on the bridge if they try to leave town." Sometimes I don't have to use those diversions (the ambush has never come up) so I am able to slowly build up a repertoire of backup plans.

*Don't be afraid to end the session.*
Avoid the temptation to play "just another 30 minutes." Players can screw up an awful lot in 30 minutes. Better to just call it a night than to proceed into uncharted territory.

-------------

Here are my notes from the first session.

_
*THE MILLHOUSE*

The millhouse is a familiar sight to you all, having been built before most of you were even born-- the same millhouse that made Jonas Miller his fortune and bought his respected place in the community. Something doesn't seem quite right as you approach the millhouse, but you can't quite put your finger on it.

1) The millstone. 
Spot DC 15-the millstone gears are engaged, and the stone is turning, but there is no grain in the mill.

Spot DC 5-there is a bag of unmilled grain pulled out of the stack and halfway to the door. The top is split and it has spilled open.

2) The waterwheel.

If the players go outside to inspect the waterwheel, they will see a reptilian shape dart down under water and swim away under the muddy currents. It heads off downstream and quickly disappears.

Spot DC 15-if the players go fishing around in the muck, they will find the miller's short sword.

There is no sign of the miller.

3) Jonas' study.

Jonas' journal is out on the table. His money-box is on the table, open, the key is still in the lock. Inside there are 50 sp and a silver chain bracelet with hanging jewels, worth 150gp. Underneath the journal are some love letters to his wife, started but unfinished-- as well as one particularly odd scribbling (give to the players). Over in the corner, a stone has been moved aside, showing a little hole underneath. Hanging on the wall (Spot 10) is an empty short sword scabbard._

---------------

It was about 10 minutes of work (if that) but probably an hour of game time. Why? _Because players are inquisitive and over-cautious._ Of course you need to have answers ready! 

I capped off that adventure with a fight with the spiders in the woods. An entire evening's session.

To sum up:

1) Have a good working knowledge of the "big picture" so you know where you want the players to go. This will enable you to think on your feet without making mistakes that poke big holes in your plot.

2) Have a handful of unique "specifics" (a planned combat for the evening, an interesting handout like the miller's insane note, an NPC encounter). It is those specifics that stretch out the evening and give the players their fill.

Hope this has been of some use to you all...

Wulf


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jan 15, 2002)

*FOURTH SESSION: into the kobolds' hole!*

JORIE’s FOURTH SESSION JOURNAL

20 Planting (continued)

The little bastards just keep coming, but I think we've about finished them now.

After the battle for their fort, we moved in to look around. With Nikolai, D&R, and me on the ground and Rodrigo and Tanthril in the towers we searched for the pits and tunnels leading into their main lair. I cast light on a stone and dropped it down one of the side pits, but it just slid down about 10 feet on a slope. Almost immediately, the light disappeared as if something had covered it. 

Right as we'd finished identifying the 8 exterior holes with one more in the center of the fort, they sprang out. Most of them came out of the central hole with a couple coming from the side that we were on. 

D&R valiantly charged at the spider and rider that appeared in front of us. Dodger got hit by the spider as he closed, and though he fell into an animalistic rage he seemed weakened by the poison. The sorcerer leading the monsters was able to _daze_ Tanthril, and seemed able to keep him that way for the majority of the fight. Fortunately, I was able to sneak to the corner of the remaining fort wall and cast an _entangle_ that caught the majority of the kobolds in its area. It was fulfilling watching the angry vines and grasses writhing up to hold nature's enemies. 

Rodrigo managed to take out the sorcerer with a _magic missile_, but she managed to escape down a hole as she fell unconscious-still, this freed Tanthril to act. Tanthril was then able to use his tower position to snipe kobolds attacking the rest of us. Nik and the badgers were able to neutralize two spiders with riders. I helped Nik and the boys, wielding my large scimitar two-handed. 

The battle was over quickly, and we acted on our plan to cover all of the exterior holes with parts of the fort walls. A quick discussion sent us down the center hole to the kobold tunnels below. Wary for traps, Tanthril searched for, and located two. Moving laterally to those, he figured he'd be safe, but instead fell down another nasty kobold trap a good distance to land on some spikes. All we could hear up topside was his moan as he fell unconscious. Quickly, we reversed our plan of me going down to send Nik down. Nik was able to convert a spell for healing energy and revive Tanthril. 

Once the two were up out of the hole, I headed down with Dodger and Ripper loaded in their pouches. With my sharper night vision, I was able to point out that the tunnels leading away from the open central area appeared to be the ones that led up to the surface surrounding the fort. We also identified another trap door in the floor and several hidden niches in the tunnel walls, covered by spider silk and containing old prey, including a deer. 

Checking out the two holes that Tanthril discovered, we decided to go down one of those and take a look around. It lead down a narrow corridor that had a tunnel leading of to the right just before it entered a round web-covered room. Nik, in the lead scouting for traps, stuck his head in the room, but was attacked by the two huge spiders that seemed to live there. We made short work of them, and then told Rodrigo it was probably safe to come down now. 

I don't know how we'll be able to surprise anything down here carrying the torch that the humans need. It seems like the kobolds don't need the light, nor do their spiders. Our plan is to continue down the other tunnel opening now. Hopefully we'll be able to neutralize this threat to our village soon. JT  

-------------------

TANTHRIL’s FOURTH SESSION JOURNAL

This morning proved to be quite chaotic as our party attempted to control the upper outpost. With the flames of the previous day cold and quieted, we began to inspect the remains for any clues that would point us to the source of the tainting evil. Before long, we had uncovered nine independent holes which led down into the kobold’s warrens below. We decided upon a cunning plan to once again attempt to fight the kobolds on our own terms; we would seal all the holes save one and attempt to smoke them out of their den and into our waiting blades. Rodrigo and I manned the two remaining towers to scout the clearing and keep watch over the remaining holes while Jorie and Nikolai began the tedious task of sealing the eight remaining holes. Once again, however, the kobolds thwarted our plans.  

They sprang forth from the ground yipping and howling like crazed vermin in a sudden rush. They were everywhere all at once and some rode the all-too-familiar giant spiders as mounts! Rodrigo and I shouted a warning to our comrades below, but it was too late. We were easily outnumbered three-to-one, and things looked grim indeed. The pesky kobold sorceror from the day before once again led his brethren into battle, defiantly gesturing to Rodrigo in the tower above. Before I could even draw my long bow, the sorceror had cast some black magicks upon me, and I could not find the strength or willpower to fight. All I could do was watch in terror as my comrades fought for their lives. 

Luckily, Rodrigo was prepared to fight once again today. The foppish sorceror calmly (or perhaps ignorantly) stared death in the face as kobolds from below fired bolt after bolt into the tower above just as a giant spider and kobold rider began to close in and pounce. But the Gods smiled upon the lucky sorceror and neither bolt nor bite could seem to find its home amongst his fragile frame. Rodrigo let loose a magic blast once again upon the kobold sorceror below, blasting the poor creature so hard he flew back down the hole he emerged from. A defiant bellow more suited to a warrior came forth from Rodrigo as he cried, “That’s how it’s done!”, and he smartly began to focus his attentions once again on the imminent danger surrounding the swaying tower he occupied. 

With the kobold sorceror taken out of the battle and with Rodrigo single handedly holding off much of the attacking kobold forces, I snapped out of my dazed stupor and set about attempting to regain my status as the party’s strongest warrior. Down in the clearing below me, Jorie, the badgers, and Nikolai were taking a beating. They were slowly being flanked by the numerous kobolds below. Luckily, Jorie had managed to call upon Ehlonna and entangle much of the attacking force within the vines and roots of the forest floor. This slowed the kobolds assault down, but also prevented me from leaving my tower and punishing the vermin in glorious hand-to-hand combat. Without further hesitation or remorse, I let loose arrow after arrow from my trusty longbow sending many a lowly kobold to his maker. Within moments, the tide of the battle had reversed, and we emerged victorious once again. 

With the kobolds taking heavy casualties, we felt the need to go on the offensive and root out the evil that lay below us once and for all. Although we were weary from battle, the kobolds were more so. The time to strike the fatal blow to this colony of villains was upon us! Our party quickly finished sealing the remaining holes around the burnt outpost and gathered around the central hole from which the sorceror and his minions had arisen earlier. I fearlessly volunteered to be the first one into the den of evil and lit a torch from my backpack. Without hesitation, I drew my longsword, and jumped down into the cavern below. 

Upon entering the underground lair, I immediately spotted two covered pits on both sides of the entry hole. I gave the signal to the party above notifying them of the two traps and moved off to the north of the entry hole so that Jorie would be able to climb down next. Unfortunately for me, I missed spotting the pit to the north and before I knew what hit me, the ground around me fell from beneath my feet. There was a queasy feeling in my stomach right before I felt an intense and excruciating pain in my side unlike any pain I had ever felt in my short life. Then there was darkness. 

The next thing I knew Nikolai was hovering over me and motioning for me to use his rope to climb out of the pit. I grunted a “Thank you” and hastily climbed out of the pit being sure to hide my reddened face of embarrassment. This was my first brush with death as an adventurer, and quite honestly, it scared me. This was not the days of old where we fought off invisible dragons with our wooden sticks. This was for real. The thought of leaving behind mother and father to work the farm and live in poverty indefinitely was almost too much to bear. Thank Ehlonna my companions had been there for me. I vowed to make sure I was there for them when they needed me. We had to stick together if we were going to make it through this set of trials alive.  

We quickly finished scouting the entire first level of the warren and found that the only exits that lead below were the two pits I had spotted upon initially descending into the underground lair. We randomly picked one of the holes to descend down into, and I let Nikolai head down first this time as he was much more keenly aware of traps than myself thanks to his adventures in the big city. Once he gave the all clear sign, I silently dropped down behind him, long sword drawn and ready for action.  

Nikolai proceeded south down the passageway at a slow pace, being careful to check the surrounding floors, walls, and ceilings. He came to a low entryway and suddenly cried in pain. He flung himself back in my direction as he appeared to struggle with a giant spider that dropped down from the ceiling. Luckily, he was able to escape the deadly grasp of the arachnid and landed in a heap upon the ground to my side. Before he had even hit the ground, my blades flashed into action as I hurled my body in between the would-be attackers and my wounded comrade. I struck quickly and soundly, and with the help of Jorie’s badgers, the battle with the two ambushing spiders was over before it had even begun. 

Jorie quickly used his aunt’s wand of curing to get Nikolai back on his feet, and we all looked at each other grimly. We had continuously teetered on the edge of death, and with every combat, we grew slowly weaker. Were we to press onward into the den of evil or retreat topside and heal our wounded bodies and egos? My heart was racing, and I was curious to see what the other wiser members of the party thought.  

As I conclude this journal entry, Rodrigo, Jorie, and Nikolai are quietly discussing our options. We shall see if they have as strong a warrior’s heart as myself and opt to continue on. I will not fault their character if they choose not to. Every man deals with the dread of looming death differently...

-------------------

NIK’s FOURTH SESSION JOURNAL

Well, that was a fine mess. 

Try as we might to just search the deserted huts for a few coins that might be used in some positive fashion, the kobolds kept popping up on their accursed spiders. Perhaps 8 or 9 holes surrounded the small wood fort, and we had decided to block off all the holes and possibly smoke the little vermin out, but they caught on to our plan and came out in force. Jorie’s entangle took about half of them out of the fight right away, which was lucky, because they (especially the spiders) were quite tough. 

Rodrigo had apparently made some dark pact in my time away from home - try as they might the koblods couldn’t touch him. Crossbow bolts flew by his head; spiders bit down on the rails of the tower he was ensconced in. It was an amazing thing to watch. 

I took out two spiders myself - one with a near perfectly placed crossbow bolt from my heavy crossbow, another with a blow from my quarterstaff, although to be truthful, they had both been injured. The kobold spellcaster slipped away back into the warrens under the fort, holding his insides in as he had been grievously wounded. We finished closing all the holes except the center one which we determined dropped into a large chamber. 

Our plan was still to smoke them out when a horrible thought crossed my mind:  “Do we know for certain that they DON’T have prisoners?” My companions wide eyes and silence answered that question. “Then we can’t smoke them out. We go in.” 

Who would have thought it? A kobold warren has traps. Apparently Tanthril was, in fact, asleep during all those old campfire tales. His first step inside the lair was a whopper: 20 feet down onto a bed of spikes. I went down next to heal him, and we proceeded into the second level of the tiny tunnels. A side chamber with two more spiders was nearly the death of me, but I was pulled back and Jorie used his wand of healing on me. 

I readied my quarterstaff, as we decided whether to press on, or rest and recuperate...


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jan 15, 2002)

*FIFTH SESSION: retreat-- not just an option, it's a way of life...*

JORIE's FIFTH SESSION JOURNAL

_20 Planting (cont)_

We did make it a little further into the warrens. The next level had an obvious trap (the kobolds must be getting soft), with an obvious deadfall webbed in at the top of a tunnel. There was another tunnel down to the next level, so we took that. I sent a dancing lights down the deadfall tunnel in an effort to mislead the kobolds. They didn't drop their deadfall, and Tanthril and Nikolai lead the way down. After Rodrigo went down, the lights went out, their magic exhausted. Tanthril and Nik edged up along the tunnel. The kobolds had crafted a shield wall across the opening of a wide hallway.

Moving into the cavern, the kobolds, who had set up another shield wall at the other end (roughly 60' away), opened fire, landing several bolts in Tanthril. I watched the ranger visibly weaken, although he pressed and attacked with his long and short swords. In my weakened state, I swung also with my scimitar until another crossbow bolt struck me, and its foul spider poison coursed through my body, weakening me to where my backpack felt heavy and the scimitar a burden. I sheathed the scimitar and continued to fire on spiders and their kobold riders with my sling or heal one or another of the combatants with the healing wand.  

After a long fight, we debated looking further. The wand was down to a fraction of its original strength, Nikolai had no more magical energy to translate to healing, and Tanthril and I were severely weakened.  Rodrigo had managed to escape injury again, however, and Tanthril maintained his animosity to the threat the kobolds represented.

Eventually, we decided to just look ahead, as we should be able to fight another battle. The result was a near complete rout. Turning the corner, we saw an opening into a medium-sized cave, maybe 30' on a side and cut square. The spider queen was there, as well as a mounted sorcerer and several of the commandos on their own spiders. Several more crossbow bolts wounded Tanthril, weakening him further.  Ripper and Dodger sprang to his aid as the spider queen moved to attack him.  

Tanthril was sorely pressed as we watched the fresh troops and the sorcerer protecting the Spider Queen.  One of the kobolds was able to shoot a crossbow at Ripper, driving a bolt through his eye, leaving my friend and defender lifeless.  Howling in rage, I picked my way forward to collect his fallen body and wrap it in cloth to carry back in the backpack.  Retreat became our best option, then, as the kobolds outnumbered us and had an able spellcaster with more magical energy.  

The laughter of the kobolds as they chased us from their homes rang in our ears.  We would have the last laugh, however.  We returned to the village by noon time, preparing how we would eradicate the kobolds.

_21 Planting_

Several of us advanced in our skills after all the good practice we got slaying kobolds.  I was now able to cast spells of another magnitude of power.  One of these would help restore strength that poison sapped from us.  Today and tomorrow, I would cast this as much as possible on Tanthril and myself, shortening our recovery time by more than a week.  Still we knew time was short.  Additional time was spent today preparing another scroll of lesser restoration..

I also went with my aunt into the woods searching for a replacement for the valiant Ripper.  Together we found another badger that I befriended.  His name is Slasher.  We also found an owl named Archimedes.  I asked him if he was sure that that was his name, and was told that he would answer to no lesser name.  Finally, my aunt led me to a place where some of the large dire badgers my family had long since established relations with.  In honor of my fallen friend, I named him Ripper the Second.  With a makeshift saddle, we worked on practicing mounted combat together.  I think I figured it out, somewhat, although I'm still not the strongest rider.

I don't know what the others were doing.  I think some of them may have tried to get some financial support from the sherriff and other town leaders.

_22 Planting_

I prepared a second scroll of lesser restoration.  

Together we went back down to the kobold fort.  We figured they would have rested, maybe reinforced their number, somewhat.  We were surprised.

Apparently, even the kobolds had no friends to come help them out.  They had their little pet spiders re-web the niches, but that only delayed us somewhat.  They attacked when we entered the cavern with the shield walls, except that they'd lowered the shield walls.

Although at times, the battle looked like it could get close (Rodrigo was actually damaged this time), we were never really in dire straits.  Ripper and I kept three of the spiders bottled in one of the tunnels that led out of the room.  Dodger and Slasher fought on the ground, although eventually, both badgers were hurt so badly that I collected them back into their pouches.  Archimedes also fought valiantly, scratching at one of the kobolds.  Eventually, he was injured also, so I called him to rest in a relatively safe location inside the cavern.

The others all fought valiantly, as well.  Rodrigo took out the kobold sorcerer in a battle of burning hands.  Tanthril and Nikolai fought several of the commandos in the large hall, and eventually took out the spider queen.

After the battle, I healed everyone as much as possible, retaining a single charge of the wand for emergency use.

Scouting through the rest of the warren, we found nothing valuable.  We did find one tunnel that ended in spider webs that was very damp, with water dripping from the ceiling and against the webbing that sealed it.  My direction sense told me that this was most likely underneath the lake, although we're uncertain what the benefit of keeping a tunnel under the lake would be.  A breach here could flood most of the warrens.

It's now late on the 22nd.  I think we will rest for the night before continuing.  We still don't know where the rest of the kobolds are.  This many males must have had some females for spawning purposes if nothing else.

-------------------------------

NIK's FIFTH SESSION JOURNAL

After besting a number of kobolds, we faced the decision of whether to  continue deeper into the lair.  Believing the majority of the creatures to be  dead, we decided that despite our weakened state, we would continue.  After  all, we had the wand of cure light wounds!

We descended past deadfalls into the third level of the nest, finding a  barrier and a long corridor leading to a group of kobolds hiding behind  another barrier for cover.  We fired upon them, and then charged; however,  several more spiders attacked.  We fought them off, and continued yet again,  although Tanthril was weakened even more by the spider's poison.

It was when we came to the next chamber that we quickly realized we were in  big trouble.  There was another kobold sorceror!  And a Spider Queen, who  looked quite dangerous.  5 more spiders clung to the walls in this room, and  it was only with a good deal of luck on our part that we managed to retreat to  safety.  We were spent, and we had to return to town to recover.

This we did, and we returned replenished in magic as well as with several new  animal companions - One of Jorie's badgers had died in the last fight, and he  had gone and gotten a replacement.  Not just that, but he had somehow gotten a  Dire Badger for a mount!  This was quickly becoming quite the menagerie.

We returned to the long corridor, and were quickly beset on three sides - All  our exits were cut off!  Jorie and the menagerie held off several spiders in a  narrow hall, while Tanthril and I took on the Queen and one of her spiders.   Rodrigo ran out of luck, and was nearly killed, but played dead long enough to  fool the Kobold Sorceror.  Finally, despite nearly losing Tanthril as well as  myself to the spiders grasps, we prevailed.

Further searching of the lair proved fruitless.  A web-covered hall that may  be booby-trapped is all that remains to be scouted; then we shall return to  town to claim our reward, some 500 gold coin for wiping out the kobolds and  their spider mounts.  Further investigation is warranted, but what direction  that will take is unclear.

-------------------------------

TANTRHIL's FIFTH SESSION JOURNAL

Victory is ours once again!  The villainous kobolds and giant spiders will no longer hold Mirromere’s townsfolk captive in fear.  Our people may continue to walk safely and harmoniously amongst Ehlonna’s children thanks to the brave and heroic deeds of our party!

I last left off my tale as we were about to decide whether to press on deeper into the kobold’s dark warren or retreat to the sun-laden forest above.  Not surprisingly, all of my brave comrades shared my enthusiasm and thirst for glorious vengeance and we pressed on into the warren despite our grievous wounds.  

We quickly descended another level into the warren and were confronted with a long hallway obviously prepared for an ambush.  Without any other viable options, I began charging down the long, dark hallway seeking out a dirty kobold to skewer.  I was immediately presented with many potential victims as kobolds sprung from the many hidden crevices like the cowards they were, their crossbow bolts peskily bouncing off the walls around me.  A few did find their target, but I shrugged off most of the poison they carried.  It would take more than a few crossbow bolts to take me down, and with my friends right behind me, their would be no hope this day for the poor vermin who strayed into our furious path of destruction!

Once again, kobold and spider corpses alike littered the floor.  Another victorious combat for our heroic party, but at a steep price.  During the battle, Jorie’s badger, Ripper, was mortally wounded as he attempted to defend me from the kobold attackers.  There was no way that I could have saved the poor creature, and more than likely, the badger’s ferocious charge had bought the time I had needed to cleave through the numerous dogmen.  I tried to console Jorie in his loss, but he was too busy attending to the party’s wounded with his magic wand, a grim look of determination and sadness on his face.  He and I both knew more kobold blood would be spilt to right this horrible wrong.

After our party had regrouped, we proceeded to head down the last remaining unexplored corridor.  I lead the party forward with my torch flickering in the darkness.  I squinted my eyes trying to decipher if any danger lay in the shadows ahead, but it was for nought.  Ahead of us, a large room opened and beckoned us forward.  Unfortunately, the hallway that lead to the room was extremely narrow so we were forced to march ahead single file.  

Just as I reached the entrance to the shadowy room, I heard an all-too-familiar kobold screech as seemingly dozens of forms erupted from the darkness.  There was movement from all over the room, but the only movement that grabbed my immediate attention was from the enormous spider queen that was rearing up her gigantic frame.  I immediately took a step back into the hallway so I would not be flanked or overrun by the numerous enemies that were pouring forth from the room.  If they were going to get to my comrades, they would have to get through me first!

I quickly let loose a few arrows into the room from my trusty longbow, but before I could loose many more, a pesky kobold sorceror blinded me with a flash of intensely bright light.  I could hear movement from all around me as I held my ground firmly waiting for the spells effects to wear off.  Bolt after bolt embedded themselves into my frame and I could immediately feel the effects of the spider’s poison course through my veins.  My eyesight soon returned to me, and I was rewarded by seeing the lone kobold sorceror fatally wounded by one of my comrades behind me.  With a sickening crunch, he fell from his giant spider mount who was running along the top of the ceiling.

The spider queen hissed at me, trying to beckon me forward into the room of death.  Under normal circumstances, I would have obliged her, but at the time I was in no shape to do so.  My body did not even have the strength to draw the bowstring of my longbow to loose an arrow, let alone draw steel and engage the beast in hand-to-hand combat.  I was bleeding from numerous wounds and felt as if I was about to black out.  I knew my friends were not in much better shape, and we were still outnumbered three to one.  I spat in the direction of the queen and gave the call to retreat.  Minutes later, the warm afternoon sun of the surface graced my face.  For whatever reason, the kobolds and their spider fiends did not pursue us back to the surface.  We decided to take this opportunity to regroup and retreat back to the safety of Mirromere in search of rest, healing, and supplies.

I spent the majority of the next two days recuperating at home under the loving care of my mother.  She sat awake at night with a sad look upon her face as she watched over me, and I could hear her and father arguing from time to time.  I only saw father briefly during these two days of rest as he was forced to continue to work the farm alone.  He seemed quite bitter about my recent adventuring and choice to leave the family farm.  I secretly hoped he would come to understand my choice, but deep down I knew he was too stubborn a man.  Jorie also stopped by every morning and enchanted my wounds with the blessings of Ehlonna.  My strength was quickly returning to me, and I knew it would not be long before our party of adventurers set out once again in search of danger.  

On the second day after our return to town, Rodrigo arrived at my family’s farm with a giant longbow strung across his back.  He informed me that Walt Willowood, at Rodrigo’s charismatic request, had generously lent the sturdy bow to our party to help aid us in our upcoming battle with the spider queen and her kobold minions.  The large oak bow was very strong, and its pull was extremely heavy.  Rodrigo sheepishly admitted that he couldn’t even draw it, but in my hands, it should prove quite effective.  We soon departed from my farm in order to regroup with the rest of the party, and I left my old long bow with mother to keep watch over.  

When we arrived at Jorie’s aunt’s home, I was pleasantly surprised to see Jorie in good spirits as he had recruited several new animal companions from the nearby Creeping Woods.  He proudly introduced me to his new badger companion, Slasher, and his owl friend, Archimedes.  Perhaps the most surprising thing to see was Jorie leaping onto the back of a large dire badger as we began to make our way back to the kobold warrens.  I smiled to myself and silently thanked Ehlonna for having a kindred woodland spirit within our adventuring party that I could relate to.

When we arrived at the old kobold outpost, it was eerily quiet.  There appeared to be no attempt by the remaining kobolds to set up defenses or repair the external outpost in our absence.  After quickly inspecting the forest level of the outpost, we once again descended into the warrens.  Strangely enough, we made it down to the lower levels once again without harm or retribution.  I imagined the spider queen was lying in ambush somewhere on this level, and when the kobolds and spiders attacked, it would be a swift, all-out assault.

We came to the long hallway of the lower level, and I took a deep breath.  This was an obvious place for the remaining creatures to make a last stand.  I silently asked for Ehlonna’s blessing in the upcoming battle and quietly signaled to my comrades my plans to turn the corner and rush towards the end of the corridor.  They all looked at me eagerly and seemed to be thankful that I was going first.

As I turned the corner and advanced down the corridor, I was quickly greeted by the sight of the enormous spider queen and two of her children who were carrying kobold commandos on their backs.  The corridor was once again filled with the kobold’s crossbow bolts, but I stood firm with Walt’s long bow and returned fire.  The kobolds obviously did not like the sting of my new weapon, and soon the smaller spiders and the queen pounced upon me.  To my rear I could hear the sounds of battle as my comrades engaged the enemy that was attacking on our rear and flank.  I hoped they would be able to hold our position long enough for me to get rid of the grotesque queen that lurched in front of me.  If we did not deal with the threat of the spiders and kobolds this time, the chances for us retreating to the surface was slim indeed as we were now surrounded on all sides.

As the spiders closed upon me, I dropped Walt’s longbow to the ground and drew my trusty long and short swords with incredible speed.  I began to unremorsefully tear into the flesh of the multiple enemies that presented themselves to me.  The kobolds with their spider mounts attempted to get behind me, but thankfully Nikolai had advanced to help cover my back and hold the center of our battle line.  I soon focused my efforts on dropping the enormous queen with the hopes that once she was dead, perhaps the other spiders would flee.  Despite my best efforts, the queen continued to fight me as I dealt lethal blow after lethal blow into her belly and slimy abdomen.  Before long, I, too, was seriously wounded as the surrounding kobolds and giant spiders wounds began to take their toll on me.  

I quickly glanced behind me to see how the rest of our party was doing and saw Rodrigo lying on the ground.  Jorie and his animal companions were not fairing much better as they valiantly attempted to hold multiple kobolds and spiders at bay at the entrance to the long hallway.  Time was running out and the situation did not look very bright.  I yelled to Nikolai to distract the queen as I refocused my attentions on the two kobold commandos and their mounts.  I summoned all my remaining might and fighting prowess, and within seconds, I had completely cleaved in half both pairs of riders and mounts.  My eyes instinctively sought out the spider queen, but instead found Nikolai looming over her unconscious body.  The cleric had come through and managed to do much more than simply distract the spider queen.  Without hesitation, I ran over to the grotesque body and brought my long sword down clean through her head, making sure she would never spawn another terror from her womb.  

Behind us the battle had turned in our favor as well, as Rodrigo was miraculously back on his feet and Jorie, atop his new dire badger, was making short work of the remaining kobolds in the corridor.  After the battle was finally over, we regrouped to tend to our wounds and explore the remaining passages of the lower warrens.  We have just now finished searching the warrens and found nothing of interest save a webbed passageway marked by an unusual amount of surrounding dampness.  I have suggested to the party that we leave the passageway undisturbed and head to the surface in order to flood the warrens from above so that no cowardly kobolds could return in the future and use the warrens for evil purposes.  Nikolai and Rodrigo seem to want to discover what is behind the webbed passageway and are discussing how to build some sort of contraption to find out if it is a trap or not.  Regardless of whatever the party agrees upon, we have stopped the evil that dwelled within this den from spreading on to our precious town of Mirromere.  It will no longer pose a threat now or in the future.  Although we are victorious in this regard, we still have not discovered what evil being is masterminding all of this.  Is the death of the miller and the staging of this kobold outpost minor details of a much larger evil plot?  I cannot say at this point in time, but until the lake above has been more thoroughly investigated and the wizard Jon Wells questioned in more detail, my soul will not rest easy.

-------------------------------

RODRIGO's FIFTH SESSION JOURNAL

"We don't need another hero."  It was either my dad that said that or Tina Turner-- hopefully they are both wrong.  Well these Kobolds tangled with the wrong Hombres this time.  After a few days of much needed R&R we managed to regroup and hit the little buggers again.  Things were pretty heated as Jorie and his Fighting Furs fought a valiant fight as they held a hallway, keeping the baddies from surrounding us.  Meanwhile Nick and Tanthril fought toe to toe in the center of the cleaving and slashing 'til all that remained were a few steamy husks and a big pile of goo.  My luck finally gave out-- or maybe held up, depending on how you look at it.  Staring down the barrels of a couple of loaded spiders and a kobold sorcerer is no place for one such as myself to be; I am a lover not a fighter.  Most of my world went black as I took hits from the spiders and the sorcerer, but I knew my only hope was to play dead long enough to eat some of those berries Jorie gave us.  Those berries were good.  As the strength returned to my body I stepped up to that stumpy wanna-be sorcerer and let him know what burning hands really felt like.  Admittedly the sizzles and pops as his skin crisped gave me pause to reflect on cooking s'mores by the campfire as a child.  Jorie must be rubbing off on me.  Now that this is all clear it's time to figure out just how this damn lake got here and why the kobolds set up shop so close to our fine town.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jan 15, 2002)

*SIXTH/SEVENTH SESSION: we liked it better when we thought it was the wizard...*

JORIE’s SIXTH/SEVENTH SESSION JOURNAL
So much has happened in the past few days, it's hard to keep it all straight. I don't know how we're supposed to save the town from a dragon, though. Oh, and it looks like Wells might not behind it all, after all.

We discovered, on flooding the lower levels of the kobold fort that there was a cave opening in the lake that was previously covered up. We figured that would be our next objective. At any rate, with the immediate threat to the town cleared up, we returned to a triumphant gathering. 

There was a huge party at Grace's. Ma, Da, and the others all came. The Silvermanes were there, too, Belimar was beaming with pride in his son, although I doubt Tanthril would have noticed. At one point, the Wizard Wells got up and gave a long speech. I tried a cantrip to make him Sneeze (we were still sure then that he was behind everything), but he was able to brush it off. As a reward for defeating this menace to our community, we got several gifts from various members of the community. Walt gave me a riding saddle of exquisite quality. Aunt Mel promised to help me find one of the dire badgers in the area to befriend. 

As the party broke up and we went to return home (the guys came with, as the Silvermane farm is close to ours), we found a column of smoke leading up from the Jesper farm. Jesper hadn't said anything about burning brush, so we ran ahead of our families. Jesper's farm got burned to the ground. 

I think Nik took it worst of all of us. Looks like there's even more kobolds than we thought. The younger Jesper boy is going to stay with Aunt Mel until we come back. Grace might have another boy to work around the inn, though. The funny thing is, that Jesper must have been dead for most of the day, but I could have sworn we saw him at the party.

The next day, I returned to town riding my new dire badger. I named him Ripper, in honor of the fallen. I also found an owl, and a second badger to keep Dodger company. I named the owl Archimedes, by just randomly putting syllables together. You know, like how elves come up with their names. I call the new badger Slasher, because he told me that's what his name is. Using some space in one of Grace's back rooms, I worked on a scroll to hold a Lesser Restoration. We need something to take care of the strength-draining poison that keeps getting thrown at us. I don't know what the guys were doing.

One more day, and another scroll completed. Aunt Mel also helped us by making another wand of cure light wounds. After I was done, we headed back to the lake. The guys had gotten the wizard Wells to get us a scroll with Waterbreathing on it. Archimedes carried it to the rendezvous point near the lake. The plan was to go down into the lake and trash some more little kobolds and spiders, like we've been doing. We're all feeling much tougher than before, so it shouldn't be too hard.

I left Dodger and Slasher up on the side of the lake to watch for anything strange, but stay hidden and run back home if anything looked too threatening. Archimedes was really worn out from flying all that way, so he found a tree and went to sleep. It was a really heroic flight for him to come all the way from the Wizard's tree.

With Ripper, myself and the guys affected by the magic, we would be able to breathe water for an hour. We swam down into the lake into the little cave. There was an open area, still submerged, but kind of strange. It was a little stone room. There was a metal door, a flue that water was flowing through, a grill set into the floor, a lever with a chain set next to it, and a metal wheel set into the wall. The door had a similar metal wheel set into it. Rodrigo cautiously stayed out in the little tunnel, in case something attacked us.

First, I turned the wheel set in the wall. That had an effect. The flue closed so that no more water was entering the room. At the same time, a set of bars fell across the opening to the room. Rodrigo was stuck on the outside! Fortunately, Tanthril was strong enough to bend the bars enough to let Rodrigo squeeze through. Next, Nik pulled the lever. Now the drain opened in the floor and the water rushed out, leaving a nice little room filled with air. 

We were able to move through the complex with little difficulty until we came to the room with the half-dragon thing. As soon as we opened the door, we should have known to run. Instead, people took a couple shots in at the kobolds, then they shot back. And hit Ripper. Who raged. With me on his back. 

I've been trained in Mounted Combat, under Ma's guidance. It came in handy, as I was able to help Ripper dodge several crossbow bolts and spear blows. Together we rode down to the far end of the room. They had sorcerers, they had their elite "commandos", as they yipped out in their dialect of Draconic (which Da had tutored me in). The commandos would climb stairs to balconies in the room. The ceiling in here was nearly twenty feet. That gave the half-dragon room to fly out of reach of our weapons. 

With Ripper stumbling from his wounds, his rage the only thing keeping him on his feet, I stuffed a couple Goodberries into his mouth and led him back to the far end of the room. We'd done a lot of damage to the kobolds, but there was no way we could defeat them here and now. Rodrigo worked his way into the corner, but he'd gotten knocked unconscious. Ripper moved over to his side and crushed the commando that had dropped Rod. That allowed all of the commandos a shot at one of us without worrying about hitting their friends. I felt a bolt hit me, but I was able to shrug off the poison. I grabbed Rod and led the way out of the room. I revived Rod with the new healing wand, as we raced back to the room with the levers and wheels, hoping to flood the complex and drown the kobolds.

One of the kobolds followed us, but he only shut the door so that we wouldn't be able to flood the complex. That was too bad, because it would have been good to remove the threat once and for all.

We headed back to town, licking our wounds. I felt even more confident in my abilities after that battle. Aunt Mel's been teaching me how to take the forms of other animals, and I think I'm starting to get the hang of it. I'm still not quite ready to do it on my own, though.

This is getting too long, but when we headed back the next day, fully rested, we were able to defeat the kobolds and capture the half-dragon. He warned us that his sister would destroy us, anyway. We found a strange amulet on him. When Rod put the amulet on, he said he could hear a voice speaking to him. The voice sounded like it thought it was talking to the half-dragon. He was ordered to destroy the town before the end of the next day. If not...I'm not sure.
But it doesn't sound good.

-----------------

TANTHRIL’s SIXTH/SEVENTH SESSION JOURNAL

Much has transpired since my last journal entry, and I am eagerly awaiting our return to Mirromere. After our victory within the kobold’s warrens, we successfully flooded the lair that harbored the wicked creatures in an attempt to prevent any further misuse of the area as a staging ground for a kobold-led attack on our homes. During the process of the flooding, the water level in the artificial lake lowered and I was able to spot a small underwater cave. This discovery certainly required additional investigation, but since the cave was underwater, the party wisely decided to seek magical assistance to aid us in our investigation. Perhaps the wizard Jon Wells would assist us in the matter? If he did not provide assistance, we could be sure that his refusal would be just the admittance of guilt that we would need to bring him to justice. 

With that, we returned to our homes beaming with great pride in our accomplishments. The town held a grand celebration at Grace’s and even the wizard Jon Wells attended. Surprisingly, he praised our efforts and even volunteered to acquire a magical scroll for us that would aid us in the ongoing investigation at the artificial lake. Perhaps the solitary wizard was not the clever mastermind behind this evil after all, or perhaps he was just trying to buy himself some time by parlaying with us in the hopes that we would not separate his head from his shoulders. Regardless, there was much rejoicing amidst the townspeople, and we were aptly rewarded by them. Walt was kind enough to bestow his mighty long bow as a gift to me, and Hastur had crafted a fine mail shirt for my protection in combat. The celebration was short-lived, however, as flames from Jesper’s farm to the south became visible in the early morning’s dawn. Nikolai was visibly shaken as he had spent a majority of the night talking with Old Man Jesper. Without hesitation, our group quickly mounted some of Walt’s horses and streaked off towards the farm.

The destruction that we came upon shocked us. Before us lay the smoldering ruins of Jesper’s farm. A couple of kobold bodies lay strewn about next to the badly burned corpses of Old Man Jesper and his two eldest sons. His youngest son, Arneus, was missing, however. Within moments, I was able to find a set of small child tracks heading off in the direction of the closest farm. Once again, we set off as a group at a fast-paced gallop. We soon arrived at Aunt Mel’s farm and located Arneus hiding behind a stack of kindling.  Apparently, the attack on the farm had occurred the day before, and the terrified child had waited here in hiding for fear of his life as the celebration at Grace’s ran through the night. This was terrifying information for us, as we realized that who we _thought_ to be Old Man Jesper at the celebration the night before, was actually an imposter. Nikolai was visibly taken aback by this discovery as I loudly cursed the foul magicks of the evil illusionist. Whoever was behind such dastardly deeds would not escape my wrath! The witch or warlock from the previous night would soon be bleeding upon my blade.

We quickly returned to the town and placed Arneus in the care of Grace. We gathered the men of the town together, and asked them to gather their families from the outlying farms and come together in the center of town where proper defenses could be established.  Hopefully our townsfolk would find safety in numbers as we returned to the artificial lake to stop this evil once and for all. Jorie dispatched Archimedes to the wizard John Wells’ tower with a note, and we once again began our trek back to the artificial lake.

When we arrived at the lake, Archimedes was there to greet us with a note from John Wells attached to a magical scroll of water breathing. Jorie quickly reviewed the note, and within moments we were inside the underwater cavern, breathing the surrounding water as if it were air. To our surprise, the underwater cavern soon opened into a room that had an intricate device, that once activated, drained the water from the cavern and allowed us once again to breathe and walk freely without requiring the aid of magicks. The cavern seemed to lead deeper underground, and soon we were battling familiar enemies: kobolds. They appeared from around corners and attacked us like rabid rats trapped in a maze. They quickly fell to our might, but I was disturbed by the fact that no kobold that I had ever run into was capable of the ingenuity required to established such a fortress as the one that we now explored. There had to be a higher power that was assisting them. But what form could this “higher power” take?

Before long, we did indeed find this “higher power” in what appeared to be a large throne room within the tunnels. The room opened up into a twenty-foot-high corridor with several balconies overlooking it. At the end of the throne room, what we had mistakingly assumed earlier to be a lizardman grinned at us evilly. The mottled green and brown winged, lizard-like kobold quickly signaled for an attack, and soon the room was full of kobolds pouring out from their hiding places, crossbow bolts filling the air like a furious hurricane. 

I held my ground near the throne room’s entryway, cautiously raining death down upon the kobolds on the balconies with my mighty long bow. We were drastically outnumbered, and I instinctively took up a defensive position behind one of the throne room’s large doors in order to do as much damage to the enemy as possible before tactically withdrawing. I knew when we were outmatched. We had a slim chance at defeating the enemy by fighting off-balance and on their terms. We had to fight them on our terms, at our chosen place, and at our chosen time. That is the way of the hunter.

Jorie and his dire badger, however, had different plans. Before I could do anything to stop them, they charged head-first into the room and disappeared from sight behind a hail of crossbow bolts at the end of the corridor. I hesitated for a brief moment at the tactical insanity of rushing into the room after them, fully aware of the dire consequences of what would likely occur if I followed. But Jorie was a trusted friend, a comrade-in-arms, and a devoted worshipper of Ehlonna. If he were to fall, I would fall with him at his side, fighting until the end! With a deep breath, I dropped my long bow, drew my swords, and entered the fray.

Kobold after kobold fell victim to my blades as I tried to fight my way deeper into the room to help Jorie, and I could hear the familiar and reassuring sounds of Rodrigo and Nikolai fighting behind me. I attempted to work my way towards their winged leader and destroy their source of morale, but the coward hovered into the air just out of reach of my blades.  Seconds later, he disappeared from sight altogether leaving only a strangely unsettling echoing laughter behind. My attention quickly turned back to the kobolds manning the balconies and running about in front of me as the shear numbers of warriors brought to bear on us was beginning to become overwhelming.  The battle line was weakening, and I could feel my arms tiring under the strain of battle, my wounds becoming too grievous for me to continue on. Luckily, Jorie and his dire badger had also come to the same conclusion at that time. They raced past me in full retreat and bounded out of the throne room. They stopped just long enough to pick up the unconscious body of Rodrigo lying on the floor, blood splattered across his face. With my companions running for safety, I yelled to Nikolai that it was time to leave, turned, and quickly bolted from the room. 

We eventually fought our way out of the underground complex and retreated back to town to recover from our wounds. Our pride was certainly hurt, but it would take much more than that to stop us from returning.  And return we did. This time our wrath could not be stopped. Our initial battle had obviously taken its toll on the kobolds, as many had been killed or mortally wounded. When we returned this time, there was noticeably less resistance to our intrusion, and when we confronted the lizard-like kobold in his throne room for the second time, he did not appear to be as confident in his victory. After a hard-fought battle in which the lizard-like kobold leader revealed his true self as a half-dragon, we emerged victorious and were able to secure the half-dragon as a prisoner.  He was unconscious and critically wounded after I was finished with him, but we were able to stabilize him and properly restrain him. Rodrigo donned a magical item that the half-dragon leader was wearing at the time of our battle, and now all his incessant ramblings about vampires have been replaced with talks about an evil green dragon. Sometimes I think the sorceror’s dabbling in the arcane arts has made him mad. In either case, I am confident that once we return to town with our new prisoner, much of this mystery will be unveiled. Green dragon or not, the menace behind our towns problems of late will be stopped. With our group of fearless adventurers investigating the mystery, it is only a short matter of time now before peace and tranquility once again find their proper homes in Mirromere...

-----------------

NIK’s SIXTH/SEVENTH SESSION JOURNAL

The kobolds were proving tougher than we had thought they would. We were forced to retreat (I feel no particular joy at the idea of persihing in a fruitless battle, but sometimes it seems my friends do).

We returned to town, regrouped, healed, and returned. We smashed the remaining kobolds and their Queen.

Or so we thought.

We returned to town to get our reward, and there was a small party. I struck a conversation with a farmer named Jespers. In my mispent adolescence I had set fire to his barn, and it had been destroyed. I tried to make amends, but he was acting as if he had never met me. I thought he was playing mind games with me, but...

Later that evening we realized that there was a trail of smoke rising from the area where his farm was. We investigated, and found Jespers body. He was at least several hours dead, meaning the person in the bar was an impersonator. In my short time in the thieves' racket in Littleberg, I remember one truism: Never impersonate a man who is likely to show up where you're impersonating him.
I take this to mean that whoever impersonated Jespers knew he was dead. In the current environment, anyone who knew he was dead should have reported the fact to the authorities. Failing to have done so implicates the impersonator in the death itself, in my view.

In any case, we realized that the kobolds were NOT all gone. Further investigation resulted in finding an underwater passage that led to a cunningly crafted lair. In short order we were once again surrounded by kobolds, and in need of retreat (and once again, my friends seemed reluctant). This time we had a Half-Dragon to add to our troubles. He vanished, and we found ourselves in a world of trouble. We fell back again, and returned to town to lick our wounds and regroup once more.

In our next return we were resolved to finish the Kobold/Dragon, and we were successful, although not until after much blood had been shed. We hemmed him in, and took him prisoner. Now Jorie wants to break his wings and do various other cruel things to the thing. I think it needs to die, but it said something about a "sister," and we need to know that there isn't something out there... worse...

-----------------

DM’s SIXTH/SEVENTH SESSION SUMMARY

Having once again read the players' journals and the quality therein, I think it's fair to let them speak for themselves. However I will provide a more streamlined overview summary of each session as required.

The players fought their way to the bottom of the spider lair and felled the bloated Spider Queen—who despite all her agility, jumping, and various mobility Feats wasn’t able to deliver the satisfactory (and humiliating) flying-bellyflop I was hoping for. 

After rigging up a simple deadfall to pierce the seals at the bottom of the spider pits, they easily flooded the complex. The lake above dropped noticeably and Tanthril was able to spot a cave entrance under the water. The players hardly seemed to note the fact that they hadn’t killed more than a half-dozen kobolds or so, and returned home to claim their reward for “wiping out the kobold lair.” 

In point of fact they’d simply wiped out the spider breeding pits. The bulk of the kobolds remained safely under the lake with their leader, the half-dragon Maldrak.

During their triumphant celebration in town, things got a little more complicated for Wells when Dria insisted on joining the fun. Perhaps it was simply bad luck, but she happened upon the fact that Jespers wasn’t in attendance, and assumed his form, using her magical trickery and skill at disguise. During the celebration Nik made a beeline for Jespers and started mumbling vague apologies. Dria made the best of the situation but bungled it terribly. There was no way she could know that, in his youth, Nik had burned down Jespers’ barn. In order to assuage the guilt that had wracked him for years, and to mend the bitter dispute between them, Nik offered to rebuild Jespers' barn with his own hands, to which Dria replied, "Ahh... Won't that be nice."

It didn’t help any when the party broke up and the entire town could see smoke rising from the south, near Jespers’ farm. The party rode down to find a horrific “Uncle Owen-Aunt Beru” scene before them. Among the smoking ruins Jorie noticed some scarred and pitted damage that reeked more of acid than fire. Maldrak and a small band of kobold commandos had successfully carried out their first retaliatory raid.

The party, however, were more ready to put the blame on Dria and Wells. Naturally, when the group came to Wells for a scroll of _Water Breathing_ so that they could investigate the underwater lair, he was eager to help— and to deflect suspicion away. The party had ridden hard for the lake and was in communication with Wells by owl-post. Jorie further requested that Wells assist in defending the town— and again, it wasn’t prudent to refuse. Wells sent back his agreement to defend the town and included a scroll that Dria helped him craft.

The players’ account of the underwater lair is accurate but for a few missed details. They failed to adequately remark on the complex engineering evident in the first and subsequent rooms—the air-locking system of the outer doors prevented them from flooding the place as they’d hoped. It wasn’t until their second (triumphant) trip that they discovered the complicated pump system that moved air throughout the place. They would have looked around a bit more, but the acidic green vapors that came bubbling up out of a darker, deeper pool (and with Maldrak’s insistence that “sister” would avenge him ringing in their minds), they soon scuttled out of the lair.

Wulf


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jan 15, 2002)

*EIGHT SESSION: the vision of gems*

KELLAN’s EIGHTH SESSION JOURNAL

<written by Kellan to his superiors in the Order of Heironeous>

TO All whom these Presents come, Greetings:

It seems my visions of chaos had a rightful cause. After my uneventful journey from Littleburg to Mirrormere, it took less than an hour for events to coalesce. A valiant band of local heroes had recently rooted out a stronghold of the kobold race, and brought their leader, an unholy amalgam of kobold and dragon, for questioning. He proved uncooperative, but the amulet he used to communicate with others of his creed was swiftly turned to our use; we discovered that we might meet one of the kobold's cohorts at the bridge that fords the river that drains the local area into the lake.

It borders on pride to tell you that I stepped into the battle with valor and courage that Heironeous has gifted me, but I will admit this because my boon companions exhibited the same characteristics as well. We battled a hag and two trolls, and while we defeated the hag, the trolls escaped, where they might harass other travelers. (I hope to be able to finish the job soon.) The quality of the battle gave my food for thought: I am not used to engaging in battle with sorcerers and druids by my side, but Jorie the gnome druid and Roderigo, the curiously-mannered sorcerer, stood strong in a manner befitting a paladin. In fact, Jorie lost two animal companions, creatures dear to himself, in the battle; but he, and they, seemed reconciled with the sacrifice. It is interesting to think that even those who are so different from ourselves may yet hold the values we hold so dear. As for my other current companions, comprised of a cleric, ranger, and dwarven fighter, they exhibited the qualities of which I am familiar with in their kind.

I do hope we shall track the scourge that threatens this area. The hag we dispatched carried an amulet similar to the one found on the bastard kobold, and I am using it in such a way that I hope to lead us to other evil-doers in the area. Trust that I will use this power for good, and not be corrupted by it.
I must close, as we begin out journey towards the next target - I will leave that destination unnamed, in the event this missive is intercepted in transit.

In the service of the Great Knight, I remain

Your obedient servant,

Kellan Evershar

-----------------------------------------------------------

RODRIGO’s EIGHTH SESSION JOURNAL

I knew that our interrogation of the Half Dragon was not going to go well and it took a turn for the worse when the damn Paladin showed up.  It seems that the bad guys only really tell you their plan when they think they are about to kill you so I knew that no good would come of it-- and I was proven right when it spewed acid on us.  So now we bring in John Wells to help us interrogate it with a charm monster, or so we think.  The interrogation seemed to be going well enough, something called an Archifect pulling the strings and a green dragon bearing down on the village.  Then Wells says, "Something is wrong, he is lying."  So I drop the hammer on this little waste of time and put the bastard out of his misery.  My theory is that Wells realized we were getting useful information from it and tried to cover it up. In any event I was not going to chance an escape with this thing. Wells is in on this somehow, or he is just being duped by (or maybe just banging) Dria.  Join the crowd.

Hi-Ho-Hi-Ho off to the bridge we go.  After telling my odd communication amulet that we have destroyed the village, we were directed to “head to the bridge to meet the Lady.”  Once there we hear Dria scream and see her cloak floating down stream, another handy excuse, just as a couple trolls and a Hag jump us.  We manage to dispatch them and find another crystal, which gives us a bit more info on several other ones like it.  Now the speculation arises again.  Some say that the Hag is Dria but my opinion is that it’s time for Dria to pay the piper (not play the piper - she has done that already).

-----------------------------------------------------------

TANTHRIL’s EIGHTH SESSION JOURNAL

A call to arms has been made by our group for the defense of our humble town and all those capable of fighting the evil that has befallen our home have joined us in our quest.  We now number six valiant souls as Jaag has emerged from the hard labor of Hastur’s forge and a stranger named Kellan has arrived from Littleberg to the north.  I can only hope that our newly combined strength will be enough to repel the forces of evil that encroach upon our good lands.

When we last returned to Mirromere, our attempts to gain insight from the captive half-dragon into the source of darkness now amongst us met with acceptable results.  We were able to confirm with the aid of Jon Well’s magicks that a green dragon lies in wait for us beneath the lake and will need to be dealt with in the near future.  We also discovered the source of the evil to be an entity simply known as the “archeffect”.  Unfortunately, not much more clear insight was to be gained from the wicked beast, and Rodrigo performed the necessary mercy killing.  It was quick and relatively painless, unlike that of the miller and Jesper’s family whose lives the beast had indirectly taken from us.  Luckily, there are still murderers left to exact rightful vengeance upon.

With the aid of Nikolai’s god’s clairvoyance, we were able to determine a way to seemingly trick the half-dragon’s sister into not attacking the town in the immediate future.  With large pyres of wood set ablaze billowing smoke into the air and with the promise of fresh meat delivery, we were told that one of the ten had returned and directed to meet “the woman at the bridge.”

Like little mice drawn to cheese, we marched north out of town towards the Littleberg Bridge knowing that battle was imminent.  When we arrived at the bridge, we cautiously approached it.  It appeared at first that we had arrived before the woman so we began to prepare an ambush.  Moments later, we heard a familiar voice crying for help from under the bridge.  A cloak lay floating on top of the water as the cries for help continued.  There was no mistaking the voice; it belonged to Dria, Jon Well’s drow cleric “houseguest”.  

Immediately, Kellan boldly jumped into the river and was soon waist-high in water, his heavy armor visibly slowing him down.  Jorie was not far behind him on the other side of the bridge, only slightly delayed as he cast an enchantment on himself.  The gnome soon disappeared under the slow current of the water.  I stood back on the bank next to Rodrigo, my long bow knocked with an arrow in anticipation.  Suddenly, Kellan jumped back towards the river’s bank as a large, green creature emerged from underneath the bridge.  I quickly moved to get a better angle on the beast as the side of the bridge blocked much of my line of sight to the creature.  I was only able to fire one quick shot before Kellan met its charge and began hurriedly slashing at the monstrosity.  

Without hesitation, I dropped my bow to the ground and charged into combat with my longsword to aid the stranger from Littleberg.  As we attempted to fight off the beast and draw it out of the water, I heard the distinct sounds of combat from the other side of the bridge.  I had faith that my comrades Jorie, Rodrigo, and Jaag would be able to hold our flank against whatever evil opposed them, so continued pressing the fight with both longsword and shortsword viciously hacking away at the green creature in front of me.  The creature quickly singled me out and began punishing me with claw and tooth.  The strength of the monster was inhuman, and his wicked claws tore right through my chain shirt causing much damage.  I quickly verified that my internal organs were still intact, and decided it tactically advantageous to use my speed and agility to strike from a distance.  I withdrew to the river bank where my mighty bow lay and began supporting Kellan’s attacks with long-ranged vengeance.  

I saw out of the corner of my eye all three of Jorie’s badger companions fall to the punishing attacks of the green troll on the other side of the bridge as well as our new companion Jaag.  Just as things were looking grim, the troll attacking Kellan retreated into the water, and a ghastly hag began running across the bridge.  

Between Rodrigo’s fiery magical contempt, Kellan’s blade, and my bow, the vile woman was laid low and crumpled onto the bridge.  With the loss of their leader, the two trolls seemed to lose the will to fight and both retreated to the safety of the river’s waters.  

With temporary calm restored, we quickly mended the wounds of Jaag and Jorie’s two badgers, but the dire badger known as Ripper was not going to make it.  As a party, we said farewell to the loyal animal and buried him at the base of the Littleberg Bridge, close to where he fell on the field of battle.  It appears that the party is now done searching the hag and is beginning to discuss our next course of action so I must take my leave from this writing endeavor.  I shall hope to relate more answers to our continuing saga soon. 

-----------------------------------------------------------

NIKOLAI’s EIGHTH SESSION JOURNAL

Well, bringing the half-dragon back to town didn’t help much.  Ended up not getting any info at all from him.  Finally we used the creature’s amulet to try and lure our enemies into revealing themselves.  We indicated that the town had been destroyed, no need to send the dragon, thank you very much, we’re all fine down here, how are you?

The message came back:  _Meet the Lady at the Littleberg Bridge. _ Alrighty.

We headed down there, a single small bridge crossing the river where it emptied into the Mirrormere.  Jorie’s Dire Badger dug a hole for us to hide in.  As it turned out, it dug its own grave.

From the river came two trolls and a hag.  Some have speculated the Hag might be Dria.  That thought caused Rodrigo to pause and scratch imaginary itchings from his nether regions.

We fell into combat, and it is a good thing that we had added the Paladin of Pelor and the Dwarf from Hastur’s smithy (Hastur?  Did you say Hastur?  Never mind.)  They helped out heroically and bled copious amounts of blood that otherwise would have had to come from our veins.  For a moment it looked touch-and-go, which is a condition we are becoming intimately familiar with.   Jorie’s animals took the brunt of the fight, and suffered for it.  All went down in a heap.  We looked ready to join them, but finally we drove the trolls off, and slew the hag.  Kellan, the paladin, took an amulet from her, and set it around his neck.

It seems to be a kind of locating device, that gives a mental picture of where various allies of the wearer are.  Now, it gives us an idea of where to track down the villains plaguing our home.

-----------------------------------------------------------

JORIE’s EIGHTH SESSION JOURNAL

Well, we weren't able to get much information from the half-dragon.  We were able to learn that there's something called an "archeffect" that is pulling all of the strings, including his sister's.  With the help of Fharlanghn's advice, we were also able to determine that we could send a message to the "sister" and buy a little more time for the village.  The dragon told us that one has returned, and that we should meet the "lady" at the bridge.

You know what else lives under bridges, too, right?  Yeah.  Them.

We thought we might have gotten there before the "lady" so Ripper dug a small hole for three of the guys (I didn't mention that a Paladin named Kellan joined us, or that Jaag finally decided to leave the safety of Hastur's forge to join us?)  

When Ripper and I got to the top of the bridge, we heard Dria's voice calling for help.  Our first thought was that she must be the dragon's "lady" and is actually a bad guy.  We couldn't actually see her, but we did see her cloak floating on the water.  I cast an Animal Infusion  to take on the waterbreathing quality of the fish in the river and jumped in.  One of the others also jumped in.  We were both ambushed by trolls in the river.

I faked that I was drowning in the troll's grasp, so the foolish thing let go of me and attacked Ripper who was now on the shore and Jaag, who fights quite bravely and well.  After escaping from the troll, and suffering an attack from the real "lady" who turns out to be a Hag (!), I made it back to the side of the river with everyone else.

Ripper was hurting badly, but so was Jaag, so I gave Jaag a burst of healing from the wand.  My next chance, I cast Flaming Weapon to have Ripper burst into flame, in hopes of taking out the troll that was attacking him.  Unfortunately, the troll survived the massive attacks the next round and felled my noble friend.  At almost this time, however, Kellan was able to fell the Hag, and the trolls retreated into the water.

I looked grimly from Ripper to Jaag, feeling in my heart that if I'd healed my friend that he would still be with us.  Jaag, however, is an old friend from the village, also, and I couldn't simply let him die.  In my grief, I buried Ripper in the burrow beneath the bridge and sealed the opening.  No scavengers should get to the remains of my friend.

I have some difficult choices to make here, also.  It seems that the landscape is becoming too dangerous for simple badgers, and even the largest of our allies.  Instead, now, I believe I must seek out one of the massive wolverines that live in the area as a mount.  I haven't decided yet, whether to release both Slasher and Dodger and gain the service of one of the wolves in the area, or keep the badgers' friendship and let them stay at home with Aunt Mel where they're safe.  Oddly, I don't think Aunt Mel needs the protection.

-----------------------------------------------------------

JAAG’s EIGHTH SESSION JOURNAL

Before the interrogation of the kobold-dragon could begin, it struck down three of our members, including myself, with its noxious breath weapon.  It was a sobering way to begin my day, before I had even had my first ale no less, but I was quick enough to knock it down with the flat of my axe before it could act again.  The acrid taste of its breath continued to burn in my lungs for the rest of the day.

With the aid of some magic spells we learned only minor information.  Our prisoner must have then provoked Rodrigo somehow that I had not seen -- next thing I knew the kobold-dragon lay dead and we were expecting its "sister" dragon to pay us a visit later today.  Maybe now would be a good time to expand the cellar under my home.

But, lucky for us Rodrigo possessed a crystal charm taken from the prisoner that allowed us to communicate with his "sister."  We convinced her that the town was already razed and that her visit was unnecessary, with that, she bid us to meet "the lady" at the bridge -- I wonder if Rodrigo was capable of sufficiently imitating the kobold-dragon during his communication?  It takes a sharper mind than his to outwit a dragon I think.  Nevertheless, we were obliged to meet "the lady" and put down any ally of those who would endanger our lives and our homes.

We cautiously approached the bridge that lay a few miles up river.  We looked for "the lady," but all seemed vacant.  The six of us were surely incapable of looking like a lone kobold-dragon, but we had no opportunity or means of stealth since the landscape left little place to hide.  Suddenly, we heard a cry of help that sounded like Dria.  She was under the bridge!  Was she "the lady?"  As one of our group approached the water by the bridge, wicked claws reached up and tried to drown Kellan, and another one grabbed Jorie.  Two trolls were upon us!  Though I was quick to charge one of the trolls and tried valiantly to kill it, it struck quicker and harder than I, and next I knew, I thought I saw the darkness of Moradin's anvil about to crash down upon me and end my life.  But, the light of Heironious was upon me, and I was spared an early end thanks to Nikolai's divine powers.  

By now, the trolls were withdrawing back into the safety of the water, and Jorie's badger companions were seriously injured as well.  Meanwhile, a despicable hag had approached from the other side of the bridge and was fighting with Kellan--- our new paladin friend.  She was proving resilient to several of Rodrigo's flaming sphere spells, when one finally succeeded.  The stench from her burning flesh was almost as bad as the kobold-dragon's breath!  Still wounded, but safely away from the hag, I nocked an arrow and struck the hag deep into her side.  An excellent shot!  Though it was not enough to end her life, it gave Kellan the brief moment needed to strike the final blow, and thus the hag lay dead at his feet.  A fitting end for "the lady."

I wonder how safe we are from the trolls returning from the water, or if the hag has other friends nearby?  We lost Jorie's dire badger companion in the fight with the trolls -- had I been slightly more conscious, perhaps I could have made the difference.  We gave it a proper burial (in a hole it had dug quite conveniently for itself) and took inventory of our wounds.  It seems we have all seen better days.
We have little time to waste.  It seems the hag possessed a crystal similar to the one the kobold-dragon had, though a bit smaller, and with it we can sense the nearness of several other crystals.  We can only hope they are as tired and weary as we are or it may be our end should they converge on us before we are ready.

DM’s SESSION EIGHT SUMMARY

Wells proved himself surprisingly cooperative, and at the party’s request he used a _Charm Monster _ spell on the kobold leader to get some information out of him. Even so, the creature grew wily towards the end; and as it takes a liar to know a liar, Wells informed the party that the creature was being evasive. Rodrigo had a _ Magic Missile _ cooking for just such an occasion and wasted no time in killing Maldrak once and for all.

The party now knew that someone called “The Arxephext” was ultimately behind it all. The smooth grey stone that Maldrak carried was a communication device. The stone didn’t open “live” communication, but it seemed to be able to store and project thoughts. Rodrigo noted that the “voice” on the other end was inhuman, alien, soul-less and sexless—and the party decided that this must be the green dragon. Rodrigo sent a message that the town was destroyed; and a message came back sending them to the bridge to meet the Lady.

The hag did a wonderful impersonation of Dria, leading the party to stumble to the conclusion that the cloak floating on the water was Dria’s—though ultimately incorrect, it was a natural assumption and there was little time to inspect the cloak to verify it. Kellan, who didn’t know Dria and had only the best of intentions, was the first into the water to attempt to save her—yes, despite the fact that he was lumbering through knee-deep mud in his chainmail. This was but the first of his consistently (and, to some, annoyingly) paladin-like behavior.

One hag and two trolls—too much for six 4th / 5th level adventures? Very nearly—but not completely.

The party recovered another, smaller stone from the hag—a deep blue sapphire. Kellan had landed the fatal blow, and it was Kellan who first touched the stone.

Just as Rodrigo had experienced before, as soon as the gem touched Kellan's flesh, the gem seemed to intrude into his mind.

Like burning stars in the sky, Kellan became aware of a multitude of colored lights:

A dull, but powerfully pulsing grey light, very close; 

Two lights, green and jade, nearly due east, and still quite close;

Two cool pastels of pink and blue, where the kobolds' lake would lie;

Amber and gold, revolving around a pinpoint of deepest black, north towards his home of Littleberg;

Bone white and deep blood red, far north into the Creeping Wood-- moving slowly but resolutely towards the lake;

and suffusing over all, like an afterthought, a deep blue glow.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jan 15, 2002)

*NINTH SESSION-- a simple snatch and grab (no, Rodrigo, not that...)*

KELLAN’s NINTH SESSION JOURNAL

To All whom these presents come, greetings -

After defeating the hag at the bridge, we made our way east to reconnoiter the position of the nearest unknown gems that were indicated by the location ability of the gem I possess. As we suspected, two gems are located at the tower of John Wells, the local mage. (Does the Order have any information on this fellow?) Rather than launch an assault with very little information, we headed back toward Mirrormere to head off the approach of an unknown group carrying three more gems to town.

As we discovered, the gems were being carried by a "businessman" at the behest of Wells, who wished to purchase them. We accompanied the merchant and his bodyguards back to town, in order to keep track of the gems and to have a final showdown with Wells as to his intentions towards the town. Upon discussion, we ascertained that Wells' plan was to collect all the gems under his protection, so as to deny them to the dragon that wishes to achieve dominance through their use. I am reasonably confident that he is at least not against us, even if his methods seem to be veiled in secrecy; it would behoove me to continue to keep an eye on him, however. As a matter of course, I did not volunteer that I retain possession of one of the gems; he certainly knows it anyway, and I find it wiser to be able to retain the ability to track the other gems, as well as keep at least one of them under the control of someone I trust in case Wells turns out to be a double-dealer.

It had transpired that another gem was being carried to the dragon by a hill giant and his hellhound minions. Wells had been unable to stop the giant's mission, but our party set out to try to ourselves (the alternative would be to let the dragon gain more power). We defeated the giant in a high-pitched battle that taxed our resources, but thanks to our prior planning, no lives were lost.

We will soon know our next move.

In the service of the Great Knight, I remain

Your obidient servant,

Kellan Evershar

------------------------------

NIK’s NINTH SESSION JOURNAL

Subject:  John Wells

It seems that my companions are distrustful of this fellow, and I'm trying to determine why, precisely.  He is pretty arrogant and insufferable, but that hardly means he's behind any of this evil.  He is a spellcaster, possibly a  bard, possibly of a power able to use teleportation magic.

Negatives:  He's associated with a Drow (Dria, a priestess of some goddess of lust, apparently).  He's mysterious - this spooks the locals, apparently. He's been less than forthcoming with information.  Both Dria (the Drow) and an unidentified lizardman were seen at his tree-house.  I think my companions mistook the lizardman for the half-dragon; perhaps this is the reason for the  distrust.  Kellan seems to think that he has a minor taint about him; the sort of thing you might get for being a cheat at cards, for example.

Positives:  He's helped us through the procurement of magical items, especially with the aid of Dria.  For that matter, he's procured Dria for Rodrigo's benefit, although I think that sort of "procurement" might be considered against the law in some municipalities.

He claims to be investigating the gem-amulets - this is as plausible as him collecting them for nefarious purposes, I suppose.

So what do I make of this strange man?  I honestly do not know. More information will be required to determine whether he is a bane or boon to the village of Mirrormere.

------------------------------

RODRIGO’s NINTH SESSION JOURNAL

Patience is a virtue and of course I am very virtuous.  Despite the bloodlust coursing through the rest of my comrades I was able to keep things from escalating out of control.  The sight of half orcs all but sent Kellan into a rage.  Determining that the strangers on the road-- the little man and the two half orcs-- held the stones we were after was a large piece of the puzzle.  Probably the most useful piece of information was discovering just what Wells is paying for these, 5000 gold each!  Hopefully we will be able to use at least one of these as bargaining tool to get the much needed supplies and armor that will help us succeed. 

------------------------------

DM’s NINTH SESSION COMMENTARY

A very simple session. Having ascertained by email earlier in the day that the group was simply going to hunt down the stones, I came prepared with two encounters:

The first was a gnome rogue-7 (Honkin Puddinsack) and two half-orc bodyguards (Ginblossom, a barbarian/drunken master-5, and Mad Dog, a barbarian/cleric/sacred fist-6). The party showed amazing restraint and I was disappointed not to need their statblocks at all!

The next fight was the giant, and like all successful fights against giants, the secret to their success was superior missile fire. Big Jimmy was half dead from Tanthril’s bow and Rodrigo’s flaming spheres before he even had time to come barrelling into them. I came dangerously close to pulverizing Tanthril; close enough to lure Jaag to come running in to help. Despite his dodge bonus against giants, Big Jimmy laid Jaag flat on his back with an attack of opportunity…

Thus prolonging Jaag’s career as perpetual whipping boy… Never before has one man been in so many wrong places at so many wrong times. As you might suspect, I have a little warm spot in my heart for the poor bastard…


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jan 15, 2002)

*TENTH SESSION-- perfidy and the paladin*

KELLAN’s TENTH SESSION JOURNAL

To All whom these presents come, greeting:

At the suggestion of John Wells, we journeyed via teleport to a dwarven stronghold that reportedly crafted arms and armor of excellent make. We require such equipment if we are to have any hope of defeating the dragon that holds the final gems required to awaken the Arxifext. Scarcely had the tingling of the teleport spell worn away that we found ourselves at the massive dwarven gates, sentinels watching our every move. We gained entrance to the stronghold, and had barely made our needs known when we were taken to their Great Hall to be told of the stronghold's pressing plight.

Drang Stormbrow, the spokesman for the six clans residing within the stronghold, spoke of a foul entity that had claimed the life of their King, Belladur, in years past, and returned from the depths of their mines to afflict them once a year. The dwarves were unable to do more than dread the yearly visit, as none of them had the skill to fight and defeat the cursed beast (described to us as a 'black and hungry cloud of death'). I immediately pledged my aid in hopes of defeating a great evil, with the added bonus of equipping ourselves more properly in our own quest against marauding evil. My companions quickly fell into agreement, and we were taken to a place of rest to await the opening of the doors to the mines below.

The next morning brought to me a sense of excitement as we were led below. The doors already stood open for us, and we entered the abandoned halls that in times past lodged the six clans: Stormbrow, Burnbeard, Onehorn, Greenshield, Fellhammer, and Baneblade. There were some signs of activity in some (but not all) the rooms, and in one, the desiccated and unholy remains of a former dwarven leader and five of his clansmen rose up against us in undeath, bent on consigning our souls to the hell from whence they came. We defeated them at some cost; several of us (including myself) had life-force drained, and it was only through the potions of a long-ago priest of Moradin, discovered in the still-sacrosant temple to that august Power, that we were returned whole. We also encountered the undead remains of Belladur's queen, and were barely able to defeat 'her' and 'her' two undead companions.

After resting a while to regain spells and health, we ventured forth again to explore deeper in to the mines. We found the old forge, and found a fell enchantment that allowed the weapons and armor within to attack us without the benefit of a corporeal wielder. After defeating this strange magic, we proceeded down the steps, where we discovered the body of what we soon learned was King Belladur. Unfortunately, the King's soul had turned to evil, and was in fact the very scourge we had come to defeat. After a long and draining fight against this monster (a strange and evil multi-armed apparition), wherein Jorie, Jorie's wolverine companion, and Nikolai proved especially valiant in the face of mind-numbing and blasphemous evil, the apparition, apparently defeated, disappeared with the message that he would continue returning "...until his axe tasted the blood of the six." We continued to explore the remains of the mines, defeating in the process an earth elemental of considerable size, and headed back to the surface.

It was about this time that events above began to reveal their true nature. The craven among the dwarves shut the great doors behind us, fearing we would not be able to repulse the evil. After persuading them to re-open the doors, we made our way back to Stormbrow and the others for a final reckoning.

The dwarven lords were seated around the meeting table in their Great Hall. Each of them had at their side an elderly advisor, and as we began to parley, men-at-arms bearing the colors of the six houses slowly filled in around the walls of the hall. It seemed to me that it was not necessary to kill the lords to fulfill the spirit's need to have his axe taste the blood of the six; I surmised that a mere pinprick would suffice to satisfy the letter of the curse, and hopefully the intent of the curse, as well.

We addressed the lords, and told them what we had found below. I explained our encounter with the spirit of Belladur, and the dwarves began to be more and more restless as their history was laid out bare before them. None were happy to have an outsider explain the situation to them, and they were even less happy when I explained that they would need to prick their palm on the blade of the axe in order to end the curse. Several lords, with Stormbrow the most vocal, refused to do so; Stormbrow accused us of having been perverted by the spirits below, and we were now doing their will by having them touch the axe. They were afraid that this action would consign their souls to the will of the spirit. I continued to press, noting that this curse had been with them for decades, and wondering why they were unwilling to end the curse now that the opportunity had presented itself. I also noted that we had been asked to do a job, and we had willingly done so - why were they not living up to their part of the bargain? And why did they not want to end the curse that frightened them so? As a paladin, I could not lie to them; they had to trust me, and what I said we had found, or there was no way around the impasse.

Lords Greenshield and Onehorn were the first to be persuaded; they willingly cut themselves, with no effect. The other four lords continued to refuse; they did not trust the outsiders that they had been willing to sacrifice to the spirit of their dead king, and doubted out motives. Our position was not helped when it was discovered that we carried some mithril from their mines, and that Tanthril was unwilling to give up the heraldic armor he had found below and was using. Tensions continued to mount; Nikolai made the point to the observing men-at-arms that while two of the lords had been brave enough to meet the test of the axe, the other four were still standing pat - was that the example of bravery a dwarven lord was expected to set? This persuaded Burnbeard and Baneblade to cut themselves on the axe, leaving but two lords untested.

The sticking points were the mithril and their unwillingness to trust certain members of our party to give back what had been taken below. We were moments from having to battle dozens of skilled dwarven men-at-arms because Tanthril refused to give over his armor. While Stormbrow trusted me, as a paladin of Heironeous, he did not trust the ranger. Finally, after staking my personal reputation on Tanthril returning the armor, Fellhammer pricked himself on the blade. But still, Stormbrow refused. He was unwilling to bargain until we had given him the item he felt were his, and we were unwilling to bargain until he had bloodied himself on the blade. We were at an impasse, and something had to give before we found ourselves in pitched battle.

I went to Tanthril and demanded to armor. He still refused, saying that it was useful to him. Having placed my trustworthiness on the line to get the party out of trouble, I was not about to let that pass. He finally agreed to give over when I convinced him that it was not just himself, but all of us, he was putting in danger. At this, Stormbrow reluctantly acceded to our demands, placed his hand on the blade, and cut himself.

Almost immediately, the pervading sense of evil and despair dissipated. The axe of Belladur was returned to the clans, and we left with our reward: several thousand gold, an amount of mithril sufficient to be crafted by our party's blacksmith into several pieces of armor, and a blade that had been forged for a long-dead sea elven prince. We also purchased our necessary arms and armor, and as I write this, we prepare to move on the fortress of the dragon who holds the final gems we need to recover in order to prevent the Arxifext. . . whatever that may be.

In the service of the Great Knight, I remain

Your faithful,

Kellan Evershar


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jan 15, 2002)

*DM's TENTH SESSION NOTES*

I sent the party on this interlude to test out the CR's and EL's of an adventure I was working on-- and to give them a little boost in magic items since the pickings in little ol' Mirrormere are pretty slim.

I built the adventure around the concept of a betrayed dwarven lord and his vengeful spirit. I wanted the villain to be creepy, dangerous, and full of surprises. 

Presto! Gibbering mouther + ghost template:

Gibbering Ghost (abberation, undead, incorporeal)
HD: 4d12+4 (34 hp)
Initiative: +2 (Dex)
Speed: 10, fly 30
AC: 19 (+1 Dex, +8 natural, Ethereal)
15 (+1 Dex, +3 deflection Manifested)
Attack: 6 bites +4 melee
Damage: bite 1, improved grab, attach and drain blood
Special Att/Def: Manifest; gibbering, flash, improved grab, blood drain, engulf, earth manipulation

Amorphous

Rejuvenation (the ghost cannot be killed unless certain conditions are met)

Undead, +4 turn resistance

Saves: F+2, R+2, W+5

S10 D13 C-- I4 W13 Ch17

Skills/Feats: Hide +8, Listen +12, Search +8, Spot +16; Weapon Finesse (bite) 

Gibbering (su): sonic, mind-affecting compulsion, Will DC13: All creatures within 60’ must make a Will save or be confused for 1d2 rounds. A creature that makes its saving throw cannot be affected again on the same day.

The effect here was a host of dwarven faces appearing in the black cloud to moan and curse at the PC's.

Flash (ex): Fort DC13
At the start of every combat and every 2 rounds thereafter, the ghost can create a blinding flash of light. All sighted creatures withing 60 feet must succeed at a Fortitude save or be blinded for 1d3 rounds.

The effect here was Belladur himself, armed with a hammer, striking down upon an anvil, causing the bright flash of light.

Imp. Grab (ex): The ghost must hit with a bite attack.

Drain (ex): On a second successful grapple check after grabbing, the ghost automatically deals bite damage (1 hp) and drains blood, draining 1 temporary Constitution point. A mouth can be ripped off (dealing 1 point of damage) with a successful Str check (DC12) or severed by a normal attack that deals at least 2 points of damage (AC18). A severed mouth continues to bite and drain blood for 1d4 rounds even after being severed. A creature whose Constitution is reduced to 0 is absorbed by the ghost, which gains 1 hit point and adds another mouth and pair of eyes to its body.

Engulf (ex): The ghost can try to engulf a medium-size or smaller opponent grabbed by three or more mouths. The opponent must succeed at a Reflex save (DC14) or fall and be engulfed. On the next round, the ghost makes twelve bite attacks instead of six (each with a +4 attack bonus). An engulfed creature cannot attack the ghost from within. The previously attached mouths are now free to attack others.

In this effect, dwarves would appear out of the cloud to grapple the PC's and start draining their life force.

Frightful sonic, necromantic, mind-affecting fear effect, Will DC15

Moan (su): The ghost can moan as a standard action. All living creatures within a 30 foot spread must make a save or be panicked for 2d4 rounds. A creature that successfully saves against the moan cannot be affected by the same ghost for one day.

At the end of the first session, the ghost appeared and moaned-- causing both Jaag and Tanthril to turn tail and run. We ended the session right there, to let them stew for a week-- the party could easily have been destroyed here without those two fighters. When we sat down at the next session, there was an appeal for a re-roll since Kellan's anti-fear bonus wasn't included the first time around. Fair enough! 

Earth Control: At will, as a standard action, the ghost can cause the stone and earth within 5 feet of it to become soft; earth takes 1 round, stone 2 rounds to become soft. Anything in the area must take a move equivalent action to avoid becoming pinned.

The effect here was a lot of dwarven arms reaching out to hold onto the legs, arms, and robes of the players, slowing them down.

Amorphous: The ghost has no form, no front, no back, no facing. It is immune to critical hits and cannot be flanked.

Rejuvenation: The “destroyed” spirit will restore itself in 2d4 days.

The solution to this curse being the axe...

------------

Further DM's notes:

Tanthril's little tanthrum at the end very nearly cost the players their lives. It was Tanthril's last session as he was going away on business for a while, and he had a "nothing to lose" kind of attitude about the whole thing. The hall started to fill up with dwarven warriors-- mind you, unbeknownst to the players, these were all the dirtbag turncoats, and very nearly all fighter-rogues. It would have been very ugly.

In an inspired fit of roleplaying wholly inappropriate for 11:00 at night, Kellan shouted, "ENOUGH!" and slammed his hand down on the table. Shook the rafters. Got everyone's attention. I nearly wet myself-- but it earned him some xp and shortly brought the session to a successful close...


Wulf


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jan 21, 2002)

Come on, you're still behind....


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jan 23, 2002)

*Session Eleven-- deep trouble*

KELLAN's ELEVENTH SESSION JOURNAL

To all whom these presents come, greetings -

All of our preparations had brought us to this moment. My vision of danger in Mirrormere; my taking up with the band of local heroes; our defeats of enemies both alive and undead, monster and humanoid - our logistical preparations complete, we set out to find and defeat the dragon we felt certain lay at the heart of the mystery of the Arxifext.

Upon arriving at the lake, we considered closing off the lake-entrance to the lair, but decided that although it was a good idea, it would take too much time and spellpower to do so. We made our way through the lair of the kobolds that the party had defeated before my arrival, and in fact found the testimony to their prowess: a pile of festering kobold corpses. As the thought dawned on us that someone had to have taken the time to put the corpses together, the mound rose up as one unholy zombie to do battle. The mound was assisted an invisible helper, who cast damaging rays of electricity at us; after casting a cloud of fog at the area where the helper was hiding, we were able to defeat the mound alone. We then swam down a shaft to parts unknown; luckily, we were blessed with spells of water breathing (potions provided by Dria) so that we might be able to move somewhat normally.

What we saw below was a wonder of strategic and tactical design. The dragon lived in an underwater maze, larger areas connected by tunnels both large and small, with high ceilings and filled with water throughout. It was quickly apparent that the dragon would have full mobility in this place, while always keeping us at the disadvantage. Indeed, we had but a few moments to size up the lair before we were attacked by two floating underwater eyes, shooting powerful spells from a trio of eyes—including the electric blasts we’d seen before and some . As we began to come to grips with these two, the dragon finally appeared; it was a very difficult battle, with much ranged weapons fire and running about; the difference really was Rodrigo's magic missiles and Nik's well-timed attacks from behind the dragon. We came very close to ending the villain’s life there; but it escaped from us, swam quickly to its treasure hoard, and with a single bite took most of its treasure (including the gems we sought!) into its mouth. It headed through a tunnel to the surface (where we assumed it would come out in the middle of the lake). As Nik pursued with his magically enhanced speed, I moved as quickly as I could back through the maze, up to the surface, in hopes of beating the dragon there and being able to finish it off with my crossbow. By the time I arrived, however, the dragon had cleared the surface of the lake and had taken to the air.

I stood guard on the bank with Jorie’s animal companions and waited for the others to determine our next course of action.

In the service of the Great Knight, I remain

Yours faithfully,

Kellan Evershar

*****

JAAG's ELEVENTH SESSION JOURNAL

We had reentered the kobold lair near the lake, where we detected there were more magic crystals nearby. After advancing through a few minor encounters, we came up to a room with a pool on one end. Our enemy, it seems, has an underground, and underwater home in which to seek refuge from justice. Dare we go into his home when he is expecting us?

The group kept looking at me, as if they expected me to go first.  "Fools! I just oiled my armor yesterday! Don't you realize what water will do to your equipment?!," I told them. As much as I've enjoyed growing up in Mirrormere, I've never brought myself to learn to swim.  "Go ahead and drown if you like, but I'm no fish!" No doubt the rest of the group would go on without me if need be, but now my bravery was in question, and I would hear no end of it from Hastur if I showed myself a coward after having come this far. I knew we were going to have to search the bottom of the lake for the remaining stones, but I didn't want to admit to myself that I might have to go into the water too.

But Rodrigo came prepared for this. He enchanted our group with magicks that would let us breathe in water. "So you're telling me that just because you wave your hands and speak like a wailing frog that now I can breathe in water?," I asked. What have I gotten myself into?! I approached the water cautiously at first, trying to see how deep the water was...then, SPLASH! Somebody pushed me in! (I believe it was Rodrigo that did it, though I didn't see who it was.) I sank quickly, until finally I hit the bottom with a heavy, THUD! Once I got over the shock of not drowning, I decided to put aside my anger over the push...for now. I guess that Rodrigo fellow does know a few tricks after all.

At more than 25' wide and 25' tall, this underwater passage was certainly not average. So this is the dragon's lair! Through the twisting and turning passages we looked for signs of the dragon, but the passage was long, and we were all nervous that we each might be the first to actually find the beast. My mind raced with questions about why I was even down here. What tales ever told of a brave dwarf fighting underwater to face a dragon? Perhaps it's because no dwarf ever lived to tell such tales!

Luckily, it appeared Nikolai was the first to spot the dragon, and at a good distance too. The dragon charged quickly through the water and made a passing attack at us before turning a corner where we could no longer see it. It was clearly at home here. Only Rodrigo hit unerringly with his magic missiles, while the rest of us struggled because the dragon was too high out of reach.

It was then that three floating eyes appeared from behind us. We made quick work of them, thanks to Tanthril's arrows and Kellan's blade. We had no time for distractions when there was a dragon about!

 Like a pack of mice chasing a cat, we were cautiously aware of how near to death we each stood if we did not work together. Thus, began a game of hide and seek among the passages.  Nikolai cast a spell to quicken his movement, and scouted ahead of the group. Whether brave, or just too proud to die in front of the others, I'm not certain. The nervousness among the group escalated as we waited for a sign from either Nik or the dragon. 

Tanthril prepared to use a special masterwork arrow on the dragon.  Unfortunately, his bowstring broke, forcing him to change weapons from his bow to his sword. What terrible timing!

And then she came, the dragon, from an unexpected passage, appearing, attacking, and then disappearing as quickly as she appeared. Rodrigo kept using his magic missiles to good effect, while Nikolai cast other magicks. Kellan even managed to strike a few blows by leaping upward through the water. My short dwarven legs, along with my heavy armor, kept me from being able to give chase with any effectiveness. But it seemed that Rodrigo, Kellan, and Tanthril, with their combined attacks, were putting the hurt on the young dragon.

She finally had enough. Maybe she felt the tide of battle turning against her. Whatever her reasons, she scooped up a great deal of her hoard into her mouth and proceeded into a back passage that appeared to lead up and out into the middle of the lake. She was getting away!

Our group was too exhausted to give chase. But we also wanted to finish the dragon while it remained weak. We collected what was left of it's hoard, and decided to get out of the water. We have to finish her before she regains her full strength...or worse, attacks the village while we aren't there to protect it!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 6, 2002)

*DMs ELEVENTH SESSION Wrap-Up*

Leaving the lair behind, the party healed up and took off in pursuit of Braxa, a juvenile female green, sister to the half-dragon Maldrak.

-----
HD14d12+42 (hp 133)
Initiative +0
Speed 40/fly 150/swim 40
AC 22 (-1 size, +13 natural)
Attack:  +17 bite, +12 claw, +12 claw, +12 wing, +12 wing, +12 tail
Damage: bite 2d6+4, claw 1d8+2, wing 1d6+2, tail 1d8+6
Saves: F+12, R+9, W+11
S19 D10 C17 I14 W15 Ch14
Skills/Feats: Spellcraft +16, Listen +14, Spot +14, Search +14, Bluff +14, Sense Motive +14, Hide +14, Move Silently +14, Climb +14; Flyby Attack, Hover, Power Attack, Large and In Charge
Special: Breath Weapon 40-cone of acid, 8d6 damage, Reflex DC20 (half); Acid Immunity, Breathe Water, Blindsight 120
-----

Braxa fled north into the woods as fast as possible, to put some distance between her and the adventurers who had invaded her lair. She'd scooped up a couple of healing potions along with the Arxephext's gems, and after settling down in a suitable area for an ambush, she ground up the potions and swallowed them down. Her wounds healed but her pride was still stinging.

She'd selected a large hill in the midst of the forest, where the surrounding trees had mostly retreated, leaving about 200 feet across the top of the hill open and bald. She dug a good sized hole in the side of the hill, dropped off the gems (which she knew were giving away her position) and then carefully covered the hole with leaves to disguise it. 

While she worked, a pair of gauths, sent by the Arxiphext to assist her, floated into the area. She made hiding spots for them, too, making big piles of leaves at the base of several trees. Later, when the adventurers arrived, there would be a surprise waiting under a couple of those piles.

According to the Arxephext, the adventurers were taking their time. They had their own wounds to heal. Braxa lay down to rest, allowing her own wounds to heal. By the time the party arrived, she would be nearly back to full strength-and she knew exactly when they were coming.

Even so, she would have preferred to flee, but the Arxephext's influence was too strong.

Eventually, using their own gems to track her, the party drew near. Braxa wolfed down her last potion-_Invisibility_-and took to the sky. She circled, riding silently on the wind, waiting.

The party moved cautiously into the clearing. The gauths waited below, under piles of leaves. Tanthril had the good sense to fire arrows into a couple of the piles-but he didn't pick the right ones…

The party prepared themselves with spells, including a _Fly_ spell for Jaag to close with the dragon, and when they were ready, Nik used his own invisibility potion and volunteered to scout ahead. He moved silently up to the side of the hill, where a pile of leaves had been scraped together to hide what was obviously a hastily-dug burrow. He moved into the burrow, recovered the gems, and popped his head out again. He called softly to his comrades, "She's not here…"

Not softly enough, unfortunately. The two gauths levitated out of hiding and blasted the party-all huddled together at the treeline-with _Dispel Magic_ cast from their central eye. Protection spells failed and Jaag slumped to the ground, his flight dispelled. 

Braxa made her move, using her flyby attack to strafe the group with her acid breath, and flying away before they could react. Visible now, she flew straight up into the sun, out of range of their arrows. The human ranger and his sorceror friend were severely wounded.

While Braxa summoned up another burst of acid breath, the gauths pressed the attack with _Cause Wounds_ and blasts of lightning from their two smaller eyes. Jaag started running up the hill to reach them, his stumpy legs carrying him as fast as he could go-which wasn't much. Nik struck at one of the gauths, spoiling his invisibility, but at least managing to draw its attention. Jorie bounded forward atop his wolverine and jumped off as he passed a tree, allowing the wolverine to continue forward and maul one of the hovering eye-kin.

The party was now split, with Jaag, Jorie, and Nik at one end, and a very wounded Tanthril and Rodrigo at the other. Jaag skidded to a stop and changed directions, now stumping and wheezing his way back to the treeline to help his friends. The two humans cowered behind a tree, Rodrigo letting fly with _Magic Missile_ while Tanthril tried to heal him up, until  Braxa swooped down above the treetops and let loose another blast. The trees blocked the blast somewhat, but the damage was done and the writing was on the wall-another blast like that and she'd kill both of them. Braxa sailed off skyward again, stalled only temporarily as she folded her wings around herself to ward off most of the blast from Rodrigo's parting shot, a _Fireball_.

Tanthril fired shot after shot with his bow, but at such extreme range, his arrows lacked the punch to get through Braxa's hide, and she was now circling back and heading for Nik. The wolverine had the gauths well in hand, but Jaag dashed out once again, making it about halfway between the trees and hill, before Jorie started shouting orders.

"Everybody just hold tight and wait for her to get close! Jaag, ready your axe! Tanthril, your bow! Rod and Nik, prepare spells!"

Braxa was fairly wounded from Rodrigo's spells, but she had the upper hand now. She circled and watched. The group was up to something, she could clearly see the foolish dwarf waiting out in the open with his axe. Heh… She'd be going near _that_ for nothing-save him for last, play with him a little bit. One of the humans was still in the trees, waiting with his bow; another one was ready with what she identified as a _magic missile_; and the rogue was casting spells as if he were a cleric.

Braxa didn't see Jorie at all, hiding under the tree, readying his own spell. But she did see poor Archimedes, his pet owl. Jorie had sent the owl off on a wide flank, to keep him out of harms way, but Braxa had other plans for him. To her, he was just an appetizer. Braxa swooped down, out of spite more than anything, and snatched the owl out of the treetop in one quick bite.

Her overconfidence was her undoing.

The party let loose. Nik cast a _Doom_ spell upon her, and amazingly enough, the curse took hold. Braxa had little time to be surprised by that, because before she knew it, the tree below her came to life, its branches reaching up to firmly _Entangle_ her. She was caught fast by Jorie's quick-witted trickery.

Braxa thrashed and bellowed as the party came dashing towards her, their spells and weapons flying. She struggled desperately, but the young dragon was too small and too weak to break free of the branches. Acid churned in her craw as she tried to summon up a blast that would scorch away the entangling branches. The party knew what was coming, but they were undeterred, standing beneath her at point blank range and giving her everything they had. Rodrigo propped himself against a tree, nearly on death's door, burning through as many punishing spells as he could summon up, while Tanthril and Jaag stood below her and hacked away. Just as Braxa inhaled to let loose the blast of acid that would free her (and no doubt kill a few of the adventurers beneath her) the final blow landed. The dragon slumped, lifeless, while the tree continued to gnarl and gnash around her.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 22, 2002)

*DM's TWELFTH SESSION SUMMARY-- tis better to receive than to Giff*

With the dragon out of the way, the party returned to her lair under the lake. Exploring further, they found another set of complex valve-doors, leading to an as-yet unexplored area.

Opening the door revealed a narrow passage, about 5 feet wide and 15 feet long, with another valve door at the other end. The party crammed themselves into the passage and closed the door behind them, waiting while the water ran through a grate in the floor.

It was extremely cramped. Rod looked around nervously at their tightly packed formation. "Before we open that door..."

A little too late-- the door was opened. Looming before them was a hippo-headed warrior of some kind, and a towering umber hulk. The folks in the front flinched and tried to run, while the group packed into the back tried to see what all the commotion was about. 

It took them all a moment to realize that they were merely statues, so menacing and lifelike were their poses.

Unfortunately, on the wall across from them, _spider climbing_ near the ceiling, they spotted a kobold sorceress. By her dress and demeanor, she was clearly the overseer of the kobolds, if not the entire operation. They had scant time to notice any other details of the room, however, as the sorceress pointed a jagged wand at them and fired a _lightning bolt_ right into their ranks.

The party scattered as best they could, spilling out into the room. There was plenty of cover, most notably the large, solid stone  tables jutting up from the floor. Jaag crossed into the room first, staying low near the laboratory tables, nervously eyeing the bizarre creatures preserved in tanks along the walls. Some vestigal Eye-kin, some kobolds, some kind of spider creature with a head like an eel.

Kobolds poured out of alcoves on the far wall, firing into the party. There were too many for Rodrigo to handle all at once, and in any case he had retreated back into the hallway to engage in a fire-fight with the opposing sorceress.

Kellan and Tanthril moved into the room to tackle the kobolds... until the gauths rose out of a hole on the south end of the room, their eyes blasting away. The three fighters were caught with blasts of electricity and red rays of _inflict wounds_-- but Jaag, curiously, was unharmed by the red rays. Thus emboldened, he charged the far end of the room, where _something_ peeked out from behind a door, waiting.

Jaag guessed that it must be the leader, and charged full tilt for the door, expecting to smash it aside and cleave into the "evil scientist" behind this whole mess. Instead, he was surprised as the door was flung wide ahead of his approach and he was staring down the barrel of two flintlock pistols. They went off with a truly legendary explosion, and Jaag's charge was stopped cold. He barely had time to recover before the hippo-like gunman had dropped his pistols and grabbed a long musket from beside the door, discharging _that_ into his face as well, before spinning it around and smashing him across the chops with the wooden butt.

In a matter of seconds, Jaag was nearly dead. Rodrigo was barely hanging on from the first lightning bolt, and the others hadn't fared well against the gauths. They were already shouting the retreat.

Rodrigo held them firm. "We're all going to die if we run now... Besides, I'm not out of smack yet!" And with that, he launched a _fireball_ to the south end of the room, smashing the tanks and other equipment, killing the kobolds, and sending the gauths back down the hole for cover.

Tanthril was plinking away at the sorceress with his bow, but she crouched at the corner of ceiling and wall behind her _shield_ spell, untouchable. Spiteful, she turned to Jaag, who was trying to limp away, dropping him with _magic missiles_. It was enough of a delay for Rod to turn and _fireball_ her as well. Overkill: flakes of kobold ash drifted to the ground.

Kellan ran forward and healed Jaag, then dragged him to his feet and hustled him towards the door. "_Now_ can we leave?"

Rod eyed the doorway where the giff was, no doubt, frantically reloading. "No point leaving the leader alive!"

Tanthril, Nik, and Kellan sighed. Though they were all near death, they drew their weapons and charged the giff's bolt-hole. Unlike the stubby-legged dwarf, they made the full charge before the giff could really regain his composure. He swung his musket at Tanthril and landed a vicious head-butt on Nik, but they held on, clearly resigned to death. Whether by inspiration or desperation, they fought until the giff dropped lifeless to the floor.

The room was quiet, until the barest whisper of noise floated up from the hole where the gauths retreated. 

And with that, their adrenaline rush extinguished, the party fled.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 22, 2002)

*JAAG's TWELFTH SESSION JOURNAL*

...And so, as our group waited for the water to drain through the floor, our bodies compressed in the confines of the small room, the dragon's watery abode behind us through one door, and who-knows-what-but-at-least-its-dry through the door ahead, I turned the heavy handle of the door and prepared to enter deeper into the enemies lair.

The ensuing battle was quick and messy. I quickly began to close ranks against what appeared to be the leader of this band of dragon minions--A hippo headed pirate captain stood partly behind a door, armed with muskets and a belly laugh that made the room rattle. I made it halfway to him before I became acquainted with the taste of black powder. Undaunted, I continued my advance through the cloud of smoke. This time I took the brunt of two musket shots, causing me to miss my axe swing and making me want to rub my eyes and put out the smoldering flames from my beard. It was then that the fat bastard hit me across the jaw with the butt of his rifle. I can still hear him laughing. Broken, I knew better than to stand toe-to-toe with him any longer, my jaw was barely holding on, and my armor was too little protection to guard what little life I had left--it was time to RUN! I quickly took cover behind the door we had entered--and still I could hear him laughing. The rest of the battle...well, you'll have to ask somebody else about that.

Needless to say, I made it out alive. My jaw is healing, and my beard is trimmed a little closer. As big as he was, he won't be laughing any more now that he's dead. I have the others to thank for my life. Thankfully, I haven't heard them making fun of my newly trimmed beard, and I never will if they know what's best for them.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 26, 2002)

Jaag has sent a belated entry for Session Eleven, edited into the session a few posts up.

I'm slowly getting back up to speed on getting the entries posted on time, which will generally take place on Tuesday or Wednesday (just before game night), hopefully once a week.

Umm... Are there any readers out there?


Wulf


----------



## KidCthulhu (Feb 26, 2002)

I'm here!  Great dragon battle.  Not often you see a party of this level take on the scaly horrors, and this one was well prepared.  

So what's up with the Griff?  Are you going SpellJammer on me?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 26, 2002)

Yay!

All the spelljammer references (and there are quite a few of them, actually) are background flavor only. They've been around since the beginning-- and you might have a fun time trying to pick out a few-- but the more subtle ones are largely overlooked.

However, this campaign has its feet firmly planted on terra firma. No giant space hamsters in their future.


Wulf


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Feb 26, 2002)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *
> However, this campaign has its feet firmly planted on terra firma. No giant space hamsters in their future.
> *




But if there were, Jorie would make it his animal companion, and then have it dig its own grave.

I swear the Dire Wolverines in the area are unionizing.


----------



## KidCthulhu (Feb 26, 2002)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *However, this campaign has its feet firmly planted on terra firma. No giant space hamsters in their future.
> 
> 
> Wulf *




Rats.  Giant space hamsters are the only good thing about spelljammer, as far as I'm concerned.  The Griff always looked a little to Hanna-Barbera for me.

And Kid Charl. brings up a good point.  At what point is the local animal population going to start burning their red shirts in protest?  As your enemies get more dangerous, the survival rate of normal animals is only going to get lower!  Poor badgers.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 26, 2002)

Jorie is the role model for the shaman I am playing while we wait for dinkeldog to return... That is to say, I know how NOT to treat my animal companions. 

I should probably take a closer look at Animal Friendship. Surely there's something in there about a callous disregard for the animal's safety...

Of course, it would help if he would pick up something that wasn't inclined to fly into a rage and fight to the death. 

As for the giff, I have always loved them. A lot of monsters got overhauled in spelljammer to be more interesting, but the giff were the only new race that I really liked-- and I don't find them "goofy" at all. Something about that British colonial look really appeals to me and fit well with the setting. I was always reminded of the no-nonsense Welsh sergeant from the movie ZULU.

Of course in temperament they are rather dwarf-like, so I'm sure that has something to do with it.


Wulf


----------



## KidCthulhu (Feb 26, 2002)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *As for the giff, I have always loved them.  I was always reminded of the no-nonsense Welsh sergeant from the movie ZULU.*




Taffy was a welshman, 
Taffy was a giff.
Taffy came to my sphere
aboard a pirate ship.

I dunno.  It's not working for me.  But you're right about that whole khaki shorts/pith helmet thing.  Very cute.  Who knew hippos had knees?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 27, 2002)

Actually, come to think of it, they're more like Moomintrolls... only, you know, with 8-lb cannon.

Not that... err... I would know anything about Moomins. Kid stuff. Pfah pfah, not for me at all. Hmmph.


Wulf


----------



## KidCthulhu (Feb 27, 2002)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *Actually, come to think of it, they're more like Moomintrolls... only, you know, with 8-lb cannon.
> 
> Not that... err... I would know anything about Moomins. Kid stuff. Pfah pfah, not for me at all. Hmmph.
> Wulf *




Wulf, I may have to run away with you.  I don't think I've ever met anyone else who read those charming, silly little books.  Wow.  

Don't tell Pkitty!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 27, 2002)

I had a feeling you would know what I was talking about.

See, I bet you like those Giff better already. 

A Giff, a dire squirrel, and a bard named Snufkin walk into a bar...


Wulf


----------



## Eridanis (Feb 27, 2002)

I missed the session where we finished the dragon and met the giff, so when we were brainstorming via email before the next session, I really jumped on the Spelljammer bandwagon. With the giff, the dead neogi, the unknown nature of the Arxifext, the apparent (to me) psychic domination fo the half-dragon and the dragon, I figured we had a nasty illithid and friends waiting for us below. Of course, it turned out to be... well, something quite different (you haven't posted that yet, have you, Wulf?). 

And, of course, Kellan wouldn't know a spelljamming helm if it bonked him on the head, so it was all stream-of-consciousness anyway.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Mar 5, 2002)

*SESSION THIRTEEN: just rewards*

KELLAN's THIRTEENTH SESSION JOURNAL

To All whom these presents come, Greeting:

The time for final reckoning was at hand. After defeating the dragon in the lair beneath the local lake, our party decided to return to the complex to determine what else remained there. John Wells insisted on us leaving the gems (collected at the expense of great time and effort on our part) with him so that they would not fall into the hands of the Arxiphext. While an understandable precaution, we declined to do so, noting that the gems seemed to have a protective effect on Jaag, our dwarven fighter. Wells then had Task, his lizardman warrior/companion (remarkably, a creature free of evil influence) accompany us as we returned to the lake.

We proceeded to the laboratory the party had previously discovered, and after destroying the remaining kobold eggs, investigated the shaft to be found there. A great fall lay below us (later determined to be nearly 400 feet), and as we pondered how to decend while minimizing the risk to ourselves, we determined that we would tie ourselves together, Rodrigo the sorceror would cast a spell of feather fall on all of us, and Nikolai the cleric would cast a spell of flying on Jagg so as to leave one of us more prepared to manouever should the necessity arise. We jumped in to the shaft, and fell slowly past tunnels that had been carved through the rock all around. We were attacked by small floating eyeballs with strange eye-ray powers ('gauths' as my companions styled them), but we were able to make it to the bottom alive.

A wondrous and terrible sight greeted us: we were located in a huge bowl-shaped cavern, with small eye-beings creating a huge spire, like a focus, in the middle, pointing toward the sky that would never be seen by the cave's inhabitants. There, we faced the evil challenger we came there to defeat: an undead 'beholder' (as my companions called it), shorn of the eyes that are the hallmark of their race, but still mighty in power and using a floating cloud of tiny eyes to see and fight. The terrible battle continued; Rodrigo cut the rope binding us to Jagg and glued the free end to the beholder creature, certainly risking our companion's life but an interesting battle tactic nonetheless (we have had more than our share of retreating foes in this quest). We had a very difficult time harming the monster; much of our damage was inflicted by casting healing spells (harmful to undead, of course) on it, but its 'gauth' servants were able to use their own “wounding” spells to heal it during the battle. Task helped a little, killing three of the gauths himself, but his main concern proved to be the safety of the gems (when our companion Jorie was struck down, apparently dead, Task dragged the body out of the fight and looted the gem from his body - had I not been otherwise occupied fighting the monster, I would have had words with him there!). We eventually triumphed in the exhausting battle, and returned to the surface (luckily, Jorie was not dead, but merely paralyzed).

Wells was willing to trade services and goods for the gems, and seeing no further use for them, we all agreed to trade; I was able to retire my monetary debt to the party as well as have magical enhancements placed on my armor. Also, we spent some party funds to create a fund for village families whose loved ones had perished during the crisis that faced their community. While I am glad we have vanquished the evil threatening this town, I feel that I might someday be called once again to this place.

We now will head northward to Littleburg; when I made known my intention to return to the chapterhouse, most of my companions expressed a desire to come, too. It is hoped that we will find new challenges and new evils to defeat.

I will post this in the event that this letter arrives before myself and my party; if I precede it, this will all of course be already known to you. I remain

In the service of the Great Knight,

Yours humbly,

Kellan Evershar 

*****

DMs THIRTEENTH SESSION SUMMARY

The party had now recovered all the gems-- all, that is, except for the few that John Wells was holding. They returned to Mirrormere to regroup and speak with the wizard-- who they still expected to betray them at some point.

It took them two full days to work up the nerve to visit Wells at his tree-house in the lake. Dria and the lizardman stood by while they discussed matters.

As usual, Wells was cagey, explaining only that the gems, full of necromantic and abjurative magic, served as some sort of phylactery as well as a protective device. Not only was he unwilling to hand over the remaining gems, he flatly insisted that the group turn over their gems to him. They were intent, it seemed, on diving back into the hole to tackle the Arxephext, and Wells was in no mood to see the gems fall into its... hands... or, whatever.

Still the party wouldn't budge-- not even for 5,000 gold per gem. Of course, they were keenly aware that the last potential "seller" to arrive in Mirrormere—the gnome rogue—left with neither gems, nor his life. Kellan raised this point briefly, mentioning first theft, then murder (eliciting a low hiss from the lizardman). Wells put their minds at ease (the "seller" was, after all, a common thief) but there was no way, no way in hell, they were going to hand over all the gems to Wells. 

"At the very least, then, I’ll send my servant with you to safeguard the gems.”

The lizardman looked surprised but nodded. “By your command, Teacher.” He crept out of the room to gather his “adventuring” gear—though if it consisted of much more than his usual boots, a hooded cloak, a wide belt, and his immense falchion, the party couldn’t tell. 

He crossed to room to a small box and exchanged a look with Wells. “I’ll need that gem...”

“The green one? You worry too much.”

Dria fixed Wells with a glare and spoke up. “Take it. Come back safe.”

The lizardman pulled out the green gem and studied it for a moment at the end of the necklace where it hung. He started to don the necklace, then suddenly thought better of it. He snapped the gem off its cord and, to Kellan’s surprise, popped it into his mouth and swallowed it in one gulp.

The lizardman hid himself within his hooded cloak, his tail lithely snaking out of sight to disappear under the cloak with practiced grace. “I’m ready.”

As the group lowered themselves out of the tree, Wells called to his reptilian servant. “Don’t forget your duty!”

*****

The party returned to the Arxiphext’s lair, and the lizardman wasted no time in preparing himself for battle. He threw off his travelling cloak, revealing himself completely to the party for the first time. Strange, scaly blue scars criss-crossed his chest, back, and arms. Some of the thickest, oldest scars had sprouted coarse, black, spidery hair. Most of the party turned away in disgust, but Rodrigo couldn’t resist a _Detect Magic_. 

Boots, belt, falchion, and a hint of a ring—all magical. Rod could even sense the gem in the reptile’s gut—but that was it: He sure travelled light. Task stood quietly and waited for the party to decide what to do next.

The party peered down into the hole at the edge of the laboratory room. They could barely make out dark shadows along the walls, indicating that the main central shaft was criss-crossed at all angles by several other passages. Eventually they settled on using _feather fall_ to reach the bottom. However, fearful of the gauth’s _dispel magic_ ability—or worse, an anti-magic cone from a true beholder—Nik cast _fly_ on Jaag. They tied themselves together and left a 40’ trailing rope to Jaag. If anything went wrong, he could at least slow their fall.

As one, they jumped into the hole. Sure enough, as they passed the passageways, several gauths came out behind them to attack. Once again, their _inflict wounds_ rays seemed to have no effect on Jaag, but their electric blasts were no picnic. Jaag cried out and Rod looked up, launching fireballs past the dwarf to explode in an impressive air-burst above him. The gauths were blasted; Jaag was not.

Nik called their attention to the scene below them. “Guys…”

A huge spike was approaching from the floor below. Made entirely of some sort of secreted resin, the spike stood a good sixty feet from the bottom of the bowl like cavern they were approaching. They dropped several sunrods to the floor.

The resin spike—indeed, the entire resin covered floor and walls—were filled with small, vestigal eye-kin, most of them no more than a few inches across. Some of them chewed and nibbled at the spire, adding more resin, while others used their eyes to distintegrate tiny portions at a time, carving it all into shape. Along the walls they could see many bowl-shaped recessions, some of them occupied by yet another, larger kind of eye-kin—shrivelled and pasty, with a single large eye.

And then, before they had even floated all the way to the ground, the Arxiphext struck. It hovered suddenly into view, a huge orb with blackened, empty eye sockets. Where its eyes had gone they could not guess, but it seemed to have no trouble zeroing in on them. The creature opened its huge maw and bit down on Kellan, who immediately felt a shockingly cold chill across his entire body. The creature’s mouth opened still wider, as if it would engulf him entirely, but Kellan managed to struggle free.

Rod wasted no time attacking the thing with his spells, but after the first volley of magic missiles struck, a multitude of smaller eye-kin zipped to its aid, completely surrounding its body. The party attacked with spells and weapons, but seemed only to succeed in killing the smaller orbs. Each time the thing attacked, the orbs would move aside for it to bite, then quickly return to protect it moments later.

To make matters worse, several gauths appeared, and things started to look bleak. From a distance they used their electric eyes to blast the party, while using their red eye-beams to somehow HEAL the Arxiphext.

The party was being slowly ground down, while the eye-kin seemed to be regaining strength. Their only ray of hope was eventually driving off the smaller eyes that protected the Arxiphext. 

As soon as the creature was clear, Rod cut himself free from the group. Now holding the end of the tether to which Jaag was still attached, Rodrigo upended an entire bottle of _Sovereign Glue_ onto the rope and whipped it towards the Arxiphext. 

Suddenly, Jaag found himself attached to an angry undead beholder. (He didn’t remember that in the job description…)

Still, the group couldn’t get to the gauths to stop them. Nik had had enough of being blasted with electricity and watching them heal the Arxiphext, and he cast an _obscuring mist_ around them all. It had the desired effect—the gauths could no longer target them without closing the distance. 

Through it all, Task seemed to watch and wait. Just as the party thought that the lizardman had watched and waited a little too long for their liking, he sprang into action, moving off into the mists to deal with the gauths. They heard his falchion sing, and the hiss of a dying gauth, but that was the only evidence of his handiwork.

The gauths closed in to protect their leader, while Kellan and Jaag pounded away on its rubbery hide. Rod, Jorie, and Nik stayed close and held their actions to engage any gauths that came within reach. Sure enough, a gauth suddenly appeared in the mist next to Rodrigo, healing the Arxiphext with one eye and blasting Rodrigo with the other. Near death, Rod fought down the instinct to back away. Casting defensively, he held his ground and blasted the gauth right back.

Another gauth appeared in the mist beside Nik, who was no better off than Rod. He thrust weakly at the gauth, then grit his teeth and prepared for the worst. Suddenly, the lizardman slid out of the mist beside him. Nik counted four or five lightning strokes with the falchion, each striking with uncanny precision. The gauth fell in half-- and Task split _those_ halves in half again before they even hit the ground.

Just as the battle seemed to turn in their favor, it took a turn for the worse. The Arxiphext had reached the limit of its patience with Jorie, who had spent the entirety of the battle touching it repeatedly with his healing wand. The huge maw opened and closed on the gnome—and in one stroke, Jorie dropped dead. The others stood by, stunned—counting their blessings that whatever foul power had drained Jorie’s life force had so far, miraculously, spared them.

Knowing now that they could be killed by a single bite of the creature, the fight took on a new urgency—yet the lizardman was apparently too preoccupied with his own “duty” to bring his nasty swordsmanship to bear against the threat. Nik watched as Task nonchalantly dragged the gnome from the battle, pulled the gem from around Jorie’s neck, and swallowed it, too. 

Fortunately, his help wasn’t needed. Kellan, Rod, and Jaag managed to finish off the creature. It slumped to the ground, motionless. Rod wasted no time, using his various fire spells to clear away the obscuring mist and then the remainder of his _fireballs _ to blast holy hell out of the rest of the cavern. The sound of shrivelling eye-kin was music to their ears.

Nik bent low over Jorie, acting on a hunch. Sure enough, there were signs of life. The gnome was merely paralyzed—though without his clerical training, neither Nik nor anyone else would ever have known the difference between that grim paralysis, and death.

Eventually the lizardman spoke up, his long tongue tasting the air. “We’re done here. Time to go.”

And with that, satisfied with a job well done, they headed home.

*****

Wells was pleased, and not a bit surprised, to see them return. He wasted no time congratulating them on their success—and offering them something in exchange for their gems, which they would no longer need. The entire group laid out their demands—some gold, of course, along with some things that Wells could enchant for them, and some things that Dria could create. 

One by one they turned over their gems to the wizard. All except Rodrigo, who held on to the nagging suspicion that Wells was up to something.

Dria sidled up to him. “Surely there’s _something_ I can do for you, Rod.”

Rodrigo looked at the box where the rest of his companions had already tossed their gems. What harm could one more do?

He looked at Dria. “How about me, you, and the miller’s daughter?”

Wells laughed. “That can be arranged... I’ll even throw the miller’s wife into the bargain!”

*****

RODRIGO's THIRTEENTH SESSION JOURNAL

As my mind wanders considering the recent events I have come up with a few proverbs:

Rodrigo says:  Three bushes in the hand are worth a stone in your pocket.

Rodrigo says: Fighters are the anchor of any good party.  Dwarven fighters glued to Beholders are especially good anchors.


Other quotes heard during our recent triumph:

Kellan: Forever shall we guard these stones to prevent evil from... uh... how much did you say you will give me for it?

Dria: Oh yes, thats it Rodrigo!
Miller's (ex)Wife: Oh yes, thats it Dria!
Miller's Daughter: Oh yes, thats it Mom!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Mar 12, 2002)

*Session Fourteen-- cheese, wine, and roasted man-flesh*

NIKOLAI’s FOURTEENTH SESSION JOURNAL

With the Arxephext destroyed, and presumably that threat vanquished, we took some well-earned rest in Mirrormere. Jaag and Hastur were working on some mithril breastplates, made from the mithril we had recovered, and I spent some time constructing a small shrine near the site of the Miller's death.

After a time, however, the road beckoned. Kellan received a letter from his superiors about a missing paladin near a village named Hommlet. We traveled to Verbobonc and then south towards Hommlet.

We found a caravan that had been attacked, and upon investigation, ran into Ginblossom and Maddog, the two half-orc bodyguards of the gnome, Honkin Puddinsack. Apparently they survived the gnomes encounter with Wells, or perhaps were paid off. Maybe I'll ask them.

In any case, we found what we presumed to be the source of the bandits that had attacked the caravan, and assaulted their cave stronghold. As it turns out, the goods of the caravan were a side-benefit to these unfortunates, who were dining upon the caravan travelers. We fought a poorly executed battle, and despite our best efforts, we lost Jaag. We drastically reduced their numbers, however, and were able to retreat to Verbobonc, where we were able to have Jaag raised.

Now, we must return, and wipe out the cannibals who threaten the road to Hommlet. There is greater evil further on, and we will likely have to deal with that as well.

*****

KELLAN’s FOURTEENTH SESSION JOURNAL

To the Radiant Lady Gloriana Taskmettle, greetings: 

Upon receipt of your instructions, we made ready to journey to Homlett by way of Verbobonc. We waited one day while a mithril breastplate was completed for Nikolai, it being in the best interests for the survival of all of us to do so. We (Rodrigo, Nikolai, Jagg, and myself - Jorie and Tanthril stayed behind) spent five days travelling to Verbobonc, where we visited the Temple of Heironeous for more information on the whereabouts of Stirling Dale. 

As you probably know, Dale left about 2 1/2 weeks before our arrival, with no word since - he departed in the company of a caravan of adventurers and travelers. (It appears most travel is away from Homlett, supporting the idea that some unpleasantness is developing there.) We set out the next day for Homlett, and after spending the night out-of-doors, we discovered the wreckage of a caravan on the morning of the second day. Three wagons, which had been crudely marked in dwarven runes (meaning  “fire,” “man,” and “snake”), were filled with the corpses of the horses that led them, and burned bodies were all about. 

We did the best we could for the bodies, and we were about to head out when we spotted two half-orcs (who we had nicknamed Wine and Cheese) we had encountered before during our quest for the gems (surprisingly, they do not have the aura of evil upon them). They were not at all forthcoming with what might have happened; I suspected they know more than they let on, but after unsuccessfully trying to get them to divulge more, we moved to investigate a cave in a gully they indicated lay to our east. 

We entered the cave, following a long tunnel downward, and at the end found a gruesome sight: a large cave, with a keep-like structure against the rock wall, and a group of cannibal cultists devouring human remains over their campfires. 

We immediately gave battle - Jaag charging headlong at the wall while being peppered with crossbow bolts; I chose to advance more slowly, firing my crossbow to try to pick off the bowmen as I advanced to the gate. Suddenly, that tactic was discarded, as the cultists that had first fled into the keep suddenly returned to the battle with reinforcements, surrounding Jaag-- and killing him. As I waded into the fray, Nikolai kept healing magics on us and attacked as he could; Rodrigo killed many with his blasts of fire; and at the last minute, when it appeared we might not be able to emerge alive, the two half-orcs came to our rescue. We finished all but a handful of the cultists. They fled into the keep and closed the inner door; we were unable to penetrate the enclosure, and so we retreated to regroup and seek divine intervention for our dwarven friend. 

The priests at the Temple of Fharlanghan were able to return him from the dead, and we now plan our return to destroy the cultists—in particular their leaders, whoses bodies were humanoid, but who had yellow slitted eyes like a lizard's). I have not forgotten our original quest to find Stirling Dale, but it is hoped this perfidious cult will have some clues to his whereabouts. 

In service of the Great Knight, I remain your humble servant, 

Kellan Evershar

*****

RODRIGO’s FOURTEENTH SESSION JOURNAL

 	I had originally thought that burning itch in my crotch was just a touching reminder of my final encounter with Dria...and the miller's wife...and her daughter. The road from Mirrormere had been a long one and it had been some weeks since I had exercised my magical repertoire. 2 weeks of hearing Kellan sing kum-ba-ya by the campfire can try anyone's patience. While I debated the purchase of a means of transportation more befitting a man of my stature (either a fine coach or a palanquin born by eunuchs or burly women), a new mission came to us via Kellan's superior. I am not sure of the details but according to Kellan and Nik (as they are officially in charge of details) we needed to go find someone who had gone missing. 

Now mind you in my limited experience a missing person generally has meant several things: 
1) They are dead. 
2) You have a chance to be a hero. 
3) Heroes get Women and Loot. 

With these 3 principles in mind I signed myself and my flaming nether regions up for another go at an adventure. For the sake of timeliness I will forward past the investigating, watching, reconnoitering, and other minor details and get right to the fight. As usually I boldly saved the day with a magnificent display of pyrotechnics. Unfortunately our stout Dwarven friend was not stout enough as he fell to a swarm of baddies. In the process I had managed to lose that troublesome burning that had continually brought me fond memories of my time in Mirrormere. My thanks to Jaag’s valiant assault on the front gate: It gave me just enough time to cure my itch.

*****

 JAAG’s FOURTEENTH SESSION JOURNAL

Cannibals! They were cannibals I tell you! I took advantage of Nik's expeditious retreat spell and decided to chase them to their doors, perhaps 120' away. Of course, I was expecting my fellows to come along behind me at any moment, but I was feeling fleet of foot and all that.

So I had them behind their doors. The fools were trapped inside! I rapped on their door and taunted their mothers! My fellows would be joining me any minute now. I had nothing to fear. That was when the foul smell of cooked gnome should have told me not to stand all alone at their front door.

I could hear them unbarring the door, so I prepared to stand my ground and face their charge. All 25 of them. They all had this hungry look in their eyes, and some were holding forks in their other hand. My friends should be along any second now to assist me.

I started swingin' at some kneecaps, to cut them down to size. One! Two! Three! They were fallin' like sparks from an anvil. I was getting a few nicks myself, but my companions were not far behind me. I was surrounded now. They managed to circle me while I was cutting down a pair of them. Things were not looking good. They were starting to poke me with their forks, testing the meat. One of them said I looked dry.

Meanwhile, Rodrigo was throwing fireballs. I could hear some of them screaming before they finally got crispy. Serves them right.

Nik and Kellan arrived to aid me at last. I was in no shape to continue, and there were three of them still around me. If I had turned to run now, several of them would have finished me for sure. I chose to stand my ground and take one of them down with me instead. That was when one of the smaller ones tumbled past me and stabbed me in the back!  Argh! With my last breath I yelled to my companions, "Don't let them eat me!" And then I fell.

My next memories were quite blurry. I remember sitting at a great feast hall. Many dwarves, some famous and some infamous, were telling their war stories. Then, like a whisper, I heard Nik's voice asking me if I wanted to be returned from death. What a silly question! Then I remembered my own story and how I had died, and felt I had unfinished business to take care of with those cannibals. An old dwarf next to me leaned over and said I should excuse myself. "It isn't many who get a second chance, boy! Get back there and finish what you should!" He had a familiar face, that one did. So I returned.

Of course it took me a couple days to get my strength back. But at least my companions were good enough not to let them eat me. My time on the other side seems like a dream. Next time I join them, I shall have my own stories to tell. Meanwhile, <cough><cough> I think I'll need another drink to help get my strength back.


----------



## Immort (Mar 13, 2002)

I started reading this way back when you first posted it, was getting into the flow and then it abruptly stopped updating.  So it has taken me a while to get back on the horse so to speak.  Anyhow, keep it up, it is interestin.

-Immort


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Mar 13, 2002)

*DM's FOURTEENTH SESSION NOTES*

Here is a map of the players' current locale. Again, this is directly from Map-A-Week.







I will add more to this entry (with Edit Post) as more bits of the adventure are revealed.

Wulf


----------



## KidCthulhu (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: Session Fourteen-- cheese, wine, and roasted man-flesh*



			
				Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *An old dwarf next to me leaned over and said I should excuse myself. "It isn't many who get a second chance, boy! Get back there and finish what you should!" He had a familiar face, that one did. *




Let me guess.  Kind of gruff looking.  Big flamin' ax.  Still spattered with Peck blood?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Mar 21, 2002)

*Session Fifteen-- scattering of snakes*

KELLAN’s FIFTEENTH SESSION JOURNAL

To the Radiant Lady Gloriana Taskmettle, greetings -

Another frustrating visit to the hole that holds the stronghold of the snake-men. Once again, the four of us - Rodrigo, Nikolai, Jagg, and myself - carefully moved down the tunnel (about 100 feet long). Nik tried to first reconnoiter the area while flying while invisible, and detected a sentry in the tunnel that went back to the stronghold to warn the others. 

When we arrived back at the large cave that holds the stronghold, there were no warriors outside; all were inside, and undoubtedly waiting with bows to hit us from afar. We forced our way into the courtyard, and fought several of the snake-men, one of whom turned Rod into the form of a snake. 

After driving them off, we realized it would be best to be at full strength for another sortie, and so we waited long enough for Nik to be able to memorize a spell that would dispel the snake form from Rod. While Nik rested, a large group of giant dire rats (apparently summoned by the snake-men) came out of the tunnel and surrounded the tower. Once Nik had memorized the spell and changed Rod back, we readied for the fight, but were forced into battle by the appearance of a powerful spell-casting snake-man. 

It was a pitched battle, but we fared better than the first time, with no deaths on our side (although we came close). After killing over a dozen cultists, all the dire rats, and two of the snake-men, the last snake-man and the rest of the cultists retreated further into the stronghold. Being near death ourselves, we regrouped to make a third sortie - one that will be final for either them or us. We must do our best to be certain the evil is defeated!

In the service of the Great Knight, I remain

Yours faithfully,

Kellan Evershar

*****

JAAG’s FIFTEENTH SESSION JOURNAL

It was a dark and damp night atop the tower, from where just a few days before we were being fired upon by archers. Our rest was interrupted by the approach of dire rats from the outside, and soon after, the opening of the barred door behind which came several cannibals and snake-men.

I made quick work of some rats climbing up the tower walls. But the snake-men below would not be so easily discouraged. There was a spellcaster among them, his skin covered and crackling with flames, and he didn't look amused.

Once face to face with their spellcaster, an overwhelming fear came over me and I found myself running from the enemy as well as my comrades.  When I came to my senses I quickly returned to the battle, taking only a slight repose to consume a moldy goodberry to restore my courage.

The battle was strenuous, but we overcame them in the end. Now there is only the dark passage ahead of us, calling to us to enter. 

*****

DM's FIFTEENTH SESSION NOTES

The "boss" for this evening's session was an enormous yuan-ti half-breed sorceror. The amulet of _Fire Shield_ around his neck didn't fool the players in the slightest, though I had hoped they would account him a salamander. Unfortunately (or, perhaps, fortunately) the players were too wrapped up in slaughter to notice this fact and tie it to the earlier runes they had seen: Fire-Snake-Man. 

Or perhaps they're just obtuse. 

Whatever the result, they were singularly unimpressed with the foes I put ahead of them. Rodrigo put me in the awkward position DMs hate to be in: His fireballs were so potent I simply couldn't have the snake-men ignore him any longer. On top of that, he had raised the threat level to the point where, to contend with him, I'd be seriously unbalancing things for the other PCs.

Eventually I had the purebloods gang up on him with _polymorph_ spells until one got through. It essentially put Rodrigo's player out of the game for the night-- not a lot of fun. However, at the player's insistence, we both agreed that this was part of the game. He told me he'd be better prepared next time, and I told him that as far as the yuan-ti were concerned, the gloves were off... 

Next time, they wouldn't be so generous as to turn him into a snake...

Wulf


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Mar 26, 2002)

*SESSION SIXTEEN: a fish out of water*

KELLANs SIXTEENTH SESSION JOURNAL
<appended to Kellan's previous journal>

We left the cave complex to rest outside. To our surprise, our old friend Jorie was there to greet us! Happy to add our wise companion to the group, we made two watches (so as to give the spellcasters maximum resting time), with Jaag and I on first watch, and Jorie and his wolverine companion on second. While our watch was uneventful, the second saw the return of the wolves that we had seen before. Upon waking the party to ready for battle, the wolves disappeared; seeing that we were all awake, we decided to return to the fortress to once again do battle.

We took our horses down the tunnel with us, not wanting to leave them to the wolves that might still lurk; this was accomplished with difficulty. We entered the ground floor, where the darkness effect still lingered (we were able to somewhat dispel it with one of Nikolai's prayers). Having sensed a powerful magic item behind the door ahead of us (with two others at the sides), we assumed the main snake-man would be behind that door, and so we tried to pen it, to no avail. Repeated attempts by Jaag and myself to bring it down were fruitless. We finally made it through, but of course our opponents were well prepared; four cultists, a captain, and a dire wolf awaiting us behind the door along with the snake-man - and forces of equal size to each side as the other doors flew open.

While the battle started well for us, it quickly degenerated. Rod was turned into an animal once again; this time a small guppy, flopping about on dry land. To my shame, the snake-man used a magical power to keep me from being within twenty feet of him; my bow-shots were largely ineffective against his magic shields. (On the other hand, its put me in a position to easily aid Rodrigo by placing him in one of my vials of holy water for safekeeping. It is to be hoped that some of the holy blessing will rub off on him.) Thus it was Jaag, Nik, and Jorie that prosecuted most of the battle; to their credit, we slew all but three cultists, and took two captains prisoner. What happens next is yet to be foretold.

*****

JORIEs SIXTEENTH SESSION JOURNAL

It's been long, and unfortunately I won't be able to help them for long before I must return to my studies, but I've rejoined Jaag, Kellan, Nik, and Rodrigo for a time. 

They've apparently won the enmity of some snake-people. I shall have to research more of these strange people. There seems to be some invasion in the area. First kobolds and lizard men in the Mirrormere, now unknown snake-people this close to us. This shall bear watching, though. I fear some perversion in the area.

Our first battle with them was fearsome. They have some kind of half-snake sorcerer that is so terrifying, Sir Kellan was shying away from it. Even Darkclaw fell under a spell of theirs and ran off in the distance, where some of their wolves attempted to bring him down. Fortunately my friend is quite capable of defending himself, although he did take some damage.

I do not know now if we shall retreat and regroup before continuing on or if we shall press on.

*****

RODRIGOs SIXTEENTH SESSION JOURNAL 
When you live in a vial of holy water modesty goes right out the window when it's time to take a dump.

*****

SIXTEENTH SESSION: Quotable Quotes

Jorie: “This shall bear watching, though. I fear some perversion in the area.” 
Nik: “Um, that would be Rodrigo...”

Rodrigo, on the usefulness of _Polymorph Other_: "Hey, I get a +10 bonus on dealings with other guppies..."


----------



## Seule (Mar 28, 2002)

Mmm.  Guppy-flavoured Holy Water.  Works great against undead fish.

Oh, and Moomins rule.  It's hard to find the books in Canada though.

  --Seule


----------



## Dinkeldog (Mar 29, 2002)

We're not quite sure if guppy-poop makes it no longer holy, though.


----------



## Eridanis (Apr 3, 2002)

Clerics of Heironeous have debated that question for centuries, with no success. That's why we go out and valiantly kill stuff - to keep our minds off the pressing questions of faith...


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Apr 4, 2002)

*SESSION SEVENTEEN-- friendly fire*

KELLAN’s SEVENTEENTH SESSION JOURNAL

We began to interrogate the prisoners for more information. They claimed that orcs from the "old temple" were responsible for the attack on the caravan, and claimed no knowledge of any paladins with the caravan. Being depleted of spells and needing some recuperation, we tied up the prisoners and placed them outside the tower, where they could be watched by us from the tower at less risk to ourselves. At some point during the night, they were able to disappear - probably with some assistance from someone else we had not yet met, as another spell of darkness helped cover their escape. Seeing that they were gone, we decided to probe further into the complex.

After travelling deeper underground, we came upon a meeting room, with papers strewn about as if left in haste. While they were in a language we could not immediately decipher (Jorie eventually determined it was a form of Draconic), the imprint of Iuz was clearly in the signature at the end. What little Jorie could read said that the writer would rather "....your eyes would be burned by the rising sun than to cast your gaze across my operations." Some Verbobonc trade bars were also found further into the complex after much searching. One especially disturbing discovery was a passageway filled with decaying corpses, located across a large pool of tar that was only crossable over an old log - unless one has a companion who can fly, like Nikolai. He flew me over, and I proceeded to search the hallway extensively for evidence of Stirling Dale, but with no success (for which I was partially glad, as I would not have wished such an illustrious member of our brotherhood to meet such a gruesome end).

We decided to rest once again in the more easily-defensible exterior tower. During the watch Jaag and I took, I remember seeing a pair of glowing eyes outside the arrow slit, and the next thing I knew, I was running out of the caves towards the outside. I vaguely remember Jorie trying to stop me, but the force that dominated me compelled me to swing at him, and I actually hit the steadfast gnome. Luckily, I was able to force off the domination after only running several hundred feat, and Nikolai (who had been similarly affected, and who had also thrown off the domination) cast a door to dimension door us back to the top of the tower. There we found our companions fighting a huge snake-man; thanks mainly to Rodrigo's firepower (which unfortunately claimed the life of Jorie's wolverine companion, Darkclaw), we succeeded in reducing the creature to mist. It began to dawn on us that this was no ordinary creature, but probably an undead, perhaps even a vampire!

We did out best to follow the mist as it sought its coffin to regenerate. We saw it disappear down the corpse-filled corridor I had earlier searched; the two captains that had earlier escaped waited there for us to cover their master's escape. Rodrigo quickly dispatched them with a fire spell, and after we cleared the corpses into the tar-pit, it was obvious it had escaped through small holes into some space beyond. It remained for us to decide how best to come to grips with the nearly-defeated vampire before it successfully returned to full power...

*****

DM's SEVENTEENTH SESSION NOTES

A vampiric yuan-ti abomination. Very nasty. The way their racial abilities stack and combine with the vampire template proves very formidable. Just not quite yet:

With two party members dominated-- the paladin and the cleric, the only healers-- it would have been quite easy to finish them off; fortunately Rodrigo kept up the heat with fireballs and magic missiles until he was able to reduce it to mist form. In the end the only casualty was Jorie's wolverine, who unfortunately didn't understand what "Fire in the hole!" meant, exactly; Rodrigo was in no mood to risk his own life for one of Jorie's big doggies.

But I pulled my punches a bit, letting the party slowly realize what they were up against before I _really_ put the fear of God into them...


Wulf


----------



## Dinkeldog (Apr 5, 2002)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> *Clerics of Heironeous have debated that question for centuries, with no success. That's why we go out and valiantly kill stuff - to keep our minds off the pressing questions of faith... *




You mean "Is my vow of chastity more important than following the precepts of 'Duty'?"  Or "Am I really opening this sealed message to the leaders of my Order to protect them, and not just because I'm nosy?"

Of course, that gets us way ahead of where we are.


----------



## Eridanis (Apr 5, 2002)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You mean "Is my vow of chastity more important than following the precepts of 'Duty'?"  Or "Am I really opening this sealed message to the leaders of my Order to protect them, and not just because I'm nosy?"
> 
> Of course, that gets us way ahead of where we are. *




Breaking my vow of chastity (or any vow I make) would strip me of my Paladin powers quicker than you can say "I slept with *what*?". In such a state, Kellan is not much good to anyone, especially Heironeous. As for the letter, it stays sealed until I have good reason to believe it's booby-trapped.

It's a point that definitely made me think, though, when you mentioned it at our last game. Too bad I didn't think of it myself when I was talking with Wulf about the consequences of my actions...

All of this being germaine to the part of the story y'all will see in a few weeks. Sorry!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Apr 5, 2002)

I wish I could find the email where I answered your question, so I'll have to summarize.

I told you that Heironeous doesn't specifically require any vow of chastity of His followers, and that you would have to weigh mortal dogma against divine expectations.

On the other hand, although He wouldn't have asked you to make such an oath, He wouldn't advise you to break it willy-nilly either.

You're simply having to choose between Duty and Honor. You choose to uphold your oath and your Honor.


Wulf


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Apr 23, 2002)

*SESSION EIGHTEEN-- the vampire dominates*

KELLAN’s EIGHTEENTH SESSION JOURNAL

We hoped we would have several hours to rest before the vampire returned so that we could meet it with something like full strength. Unfortunately, it had other plans - barely an hour later, as everyone rested and Jaag kept watch, the vampire returned and dominated Jaag's mind. The only thing that saved us was that I happened to hear Jaag leave; Nikolai and I both awoke just in time to see the vampire begin its attack. We tried to fight back, but it was obvious we had little chance; all of our spellcasters were bereft of spells, and while swords could do some damage, it was killing us more quickly than we could kill it. I bore the brunt of the attack, while Jorie and Rodrigo fled; when I was at the very edge of death, Nikolai was able to gain the vampire's attention and I backed away. Unfortunately, it proved to be the end of my most valiant comrade; before I could think of a way to get him free, Nikolai was already dead in the coils of the snake-man abomination. With a heavy heart, and some measure of shame, I took the opportunity Nikolai had bought for me, and made my escape to the surface, finding Jorie and Rodrigo and an unconscious Jaag (they had apparently subdued him so as to get him away from the influence of the vampire).

We made haste, riding four hours until sunrise, when we hoped to be a bit safer from the attacks of our foe. We then began to plan how to rescue Nikolai's body; I would not countenance leaving him there to die, or worse, to become a vampire spawn himself. By my best recollection, we had no more than half a week to get him advanced divine aid before he arose as undead; so we agreed to go in, retrieve the body, and get out as quickly as possible, then return to finish the vampire when our strength was fully regained.

After a full night (day?) of rest, we made our way back to the fortress that had occupied our attentions for so long. Our plan was to have Jorie assume the form of a bloodhound, able to track Nikolai by scent; we were made invisible by Rodrigo's craft, and protected from evil by my own divine prayers, praise be to Heironeous. We entered the fortress as quickly as possible, knowing our spells would last us only so long; we detected Nikolai's body in a pathway we had not previously explored, and Jorie grabbed the body in his canine jaws and started to drag it back.

At that moment, we were confronted again. Jorie had apparently been dominated by the vampire, and he dragged the corpse away from us! The vampire materialized and began to attack us despite our invisibility, grabbing me once again in its coils. We fought back, and once again we were forced to defend ourselves at less than full strength, with only Jaag, Rodrigo, and myself to kill the evil spirit. Jaag's axe cut terrible wounds on the creature, Rod's spells burned and pummeled it, and my holy power, normally channeled for healing, hurt it even more. We quickly destroyed its corporeal form, and when it turned to mist and escaped (aided by Jorie's wall of stone to cut off any pursuit—curse that domination!), we were left with a dilemma. We knew we were right back where we started, with now two members down; pursuing the vampire would almost certainly mean all of our deaths, thrown away needlessly. We were able to catch Jorie and subdue him to unconsciousness; at which point we determined that I would ride back to Verbobonc with Nikolai's corpse (I removed the head to make sure it would not return as vampire spawn on the journey). Jaag and Rodrigo would follow with the armor and other spoils we had retrieved from the fortress (we would need the proceeds to pay for the divine miracles we would require to bring Nikolai back to life and restore myself to full power).

Our journeys were successful; after riding hard through the night, I was able to reach Verbobonc with small time to spare. After having Nikolai raised, we discussed the situation with our respective church superiors, and determined that we simply lacked the full power needed to destroy the vampire for good; every time we came to grips with the foe, we were short a party member, or lacking spells, or something else, when we all needed to be at top form to not kill the vampire but pursue it to its coffin to destroy it, too. After discussions, we hit upon another approach.

A week later, we returned to the fortress in full daylight with several acolytes in tow, and a scroll that would allow us to summon a planar ally. After the summoning, we instructed the earth elemental to drill holes in the earth over where Jaag determined the vampire's coffin would be located (about 100 feet below the ground). Our plan was to expose the chamber and the vampire to sunlight, and let the power of light destroy the vampire. It worked eventually; Nikolai flew down to make sure the thing was destroyed, as it finally had no place to run. We returned to Verbobonc victorious; although certainly not the type of victory usually sung about in bard's tales or in the stories of our order's feasthall, I am proud of our resolution and bravery, and finally ending the foe and its threat to the region.

The final fate of Stirling Dale is still unknown, and I will await further instruction on how to proceed. In the meantime, I shall spend time in contemplation and prayer, and consider my failures and successes in this past campaign against evil. I have much to consider.

In remain, in the service of the Great Knight,

Your obedient servant,

Kellan Evershar

-----

DMs SESSION NOTES

This would have been a much easier battle for them if Nikolai had not been so befuddled. After the first encounter where Jaag was dominated and Nik was slain, the party had the foresight to prepare themselves with _protection from evil_ to hedge out the domination effect. Unfortunately, that line of thinking never led them to a _magic circle against evil_ to protect the entire group at once; instead, they cast as many 1st level protection spells as they could-- and that approach left them one short: Jorie. 

As his first dominated action, Jorie cast his one and only _stone shape_ spell-- which the group was relying on to gain entrance to the vampires inner chamber and finish him off. A rat-bastardly act on my part; tempers flared around the table, let me tell you!

Fortunately, it was a minor distraction. They were able to destroy the vampire in combat and, as it had nowhere else to go, it was readily destroyed the next day. 

Wulf


----------



## KidCthulhu (Apr 24, 2002)

Mmmm, Vampires.  It's really true that a well played vampire can be a challenge for almost any party.  A high level group can kill 'em fast, but making sure they stay down is the real trick.  And they tend to bear a grudge.


----------



## KidCthulhu (Apr 25, 2002)

So how is the Stat bidding thing working out for you?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Apr 25, 2002)

From my point of view, it is working out very well.

It is nice to have distinctions between the characters-- everyone has one good stat and one backup, as opposed to everyone being good at everything.

It's nice to ask a character what his flat-footed AC is and not hear a result that is 2-4 points lower: not a lot of DEX to spread around. Armor makes a real difference to these guys. And it's fun asking Rod what his touch AC is: "Uhh, 10. As always."

It's nice to have characters with mediocre INT bonus actually having to make _hard_ decisions about where to spend their skill points. It's been a factor several times that Rod or Kellan was unable to identify an incoming spell (or magic aura) due to a low Spellcraft score.

Jaag dished out a lot of damage on STR alone; Kellan can do the same, but he does it through Divine Favor and his nice (levelled) sword. Jaag can Power Attack with more frequency than Kellan, which makes a nice distinction between the two frontline fighters.

My players are consistently and oft-times _desperately_ challenged. Their abilities are so varied and so intertwined that the absence of a single player at the table can make a drastic difference. It's just not possible for one person to pull the weight of several characters.

Everybody has their unique strengths and their own role at the table.

The players may have another perspective on this...


Wulf


----------



## Dinkeldog (Apr 26, 2002)

I'm liking it.

It's made for a lot of tough decisions, though, as Wulf said.  Because Jorie's Intelligence is only 10, I'm not taking a level in Illusionist, but the extra hit point/level from Con bonus has saved my butt more times than I can count.


----------



## Eridanis (Apr 26, 2002)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *
> My players are consistently and oft-times desperately challenged. Their abilities are so varied and so intertwined that the absence of a single player at the table can make a drastic difference. It's just not possible for one person to pull the weight of several characters.
> 
> Everybody has their unique strengths and their own role at the table.
> ...




I'll second that wholeheartedly. Wulf provides excellent challenges, ones that make you physically sit back in your chair in relief when you've finished the game session. He needs to, because with players like Dinkeldog and Kid Charlemagne at the table, any slip-up on Wulf's part is going to cost the lives of a lot of bad guys without any payback.  As someone who played and DMed quite a bit of 1st and 2nd edition AD&D, with several years off before joining up with this group last fall (my first 3e experience), it's a hell of a lot of fun to play with guys who are fun to spend time with but who are also at the top of creativity and game knowledge in a game session - on both sides of the screen.

As for the stat bid system, I like it. There are moments you wish you had another point or two in something, but I know it's not something I spend a second grousing about - since the necessary stats and skills are spread out around the table, someone can step up and get it done. It has certainly made the characters more believable and handleable, and since we're all adults, we can appreciate having to compensate for a lack of uber stat points with player creativity. Also, being able to add stat points every 4 levels in 3e helps you nudge your character in whatever ways you want, anyway. Makes for a fun game all around.

Although it is weird that our good plans come from characters with 10 INT ...


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Apr 26, 2002)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> *Although it is weird that our good plans come from characters with 10 INT ...  *




That would be because all of our characters _have_ a 10 INT.

-Nik


----------



## Painfully (Apr 29, 2002)

Jaag thinks you're all just jealous because none of you can match his superior dwarven intellect, his dwarven waraxe, or the number of times he's been hit with criticals.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Apr 29, 2002)

Painfully said:
			
		

> *Jaag thinks you're all just jealous because none of you can match his superior dwarven intellect, his dwarven waraxe, or the number of times he's been hit with criticals. *




Certainly none of us can match his intimate knowledge of the Great Beyond...

-Nik


----------



## Painfully (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes, I'm still reminiscing over the time my own party took me to -9 hp before I stabalized myself with a lucky die roll.  I seem to remember a particular sorcerer fellow torching me with a fireball or two that time...


----------



## Speaks With Stone (May 1, 2002)

Sounds like a great group.  I've enjoyed reading this story hour and it certainly hasn't read like a "lazy" work.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (May 1, 2002)

Speaks With Stone said:
			
		

> *Sounds like a great group.  I've enjoyed reading this story hour and it certainly hasn't read like a "lazy" work.*




It is interesting you should mention that-- and in the interest of further disclosing my DMing tactics (a secondary purpose to this thread, for sure) I would like to share a bit more.

I have already listed a few time-saving devices early in the thread, and they have served me well to keep myself fairly well prepared for anything the players throw at me.

One glaring omission that has only recently come to my attention is TREASURE. The characters all now average 10th level and more than half of them don't have even a +1 weapon yet. 

It started from an early desire (back in the Mirrormere days) to have a low-magic kind of game. It evolved into a situation where there just wasn't a lot of treasure to be had, logically.

Now that the players are wandering a lost city (we'll get there in the story! soon!) they are starting to wonder, "Where the hell is all the booty?"

And at that point it occurred to me that I simply wasn't setting aside time to come up with treasure, and it isn't the sort of thing that a DM can or should easily make up off the top of your head. 

So in my laziness I've rediscovered Jamis Buck's generators. My prep time for this game is just a few hours (2-3) on Tuesday and/or Wednesday before the game. I use the generators to add class levels to my bad guys, and I have now started using the treasure generators to finally add treasure to encounters. 

It's quite easy to do just based on the ECL of the encounter, and it has a huge upside in that it gives very detailed descriptions of things like gems and art objects, potions (sight, smell, and texture) and things like that. 

One more lazy tip: Use the generators!


Wulf


----------



## Dinkeldog (May 2, 2002)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> *
> Although it is weird that our good plans come from characters with 10 INT ...  *




They're not *smart* plans, they're *wise* plans.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (May 2, 2002)

*SESSION NINETEEN-- Sign of the Skull*

KELLAN’s NINETEENTH SESSION JOURNAL

To the Radiant Lady Gloriana Taskmettle, greetings -

We have spent some time resting and equipping ourselves after finally defeating the vampire yuan-ti (the name the knowledgeable elders here in this church were able to tell me for this creature). Heading south once again, we returned once more to the defeated stronghold to seek more clues about the creature's alliances and any other clues to the whereabouts of Stirling Dale; both were fruitless. We continued south, but spotted a huge cloud over the eastern horizon - a sign that something large was on fire. We changed course to investigate, and Nikolai flew ahead of us to reconnoiter. Returning with the intelligence that a village-sized burning patch of earth was ahead, and a small keep nearby, we kept slightly south to hopefully remain out of contact with the unknown occupants of the keep, but decided after another fly-over that we should approach and make ourselves known.

The lord of the (recently-built) keep is named Lord Thomist - a veteran of recent wars who has decided to invest his adventurer's wages in a stronghold to protect the surrounding area and provide protection for it. His hospitality was excellent, and he told us of recent events in the area. An armed force of unknown size and composition had entered the area within the past week, and had slain the residents in their beds before burning the neighboring village, as well as another a day's journey down the road towards Hommlett. We agreed to investigate the attacks as best we could; early the next morning, we departed the keep.

Our search of the nearest village turned up nothing; men from the keep had been out already to bury the bodies and clean up as best they could (Lord Thomist had informed us that he had ordered both attacked villages to be cleaned up thus). Heading south to investigate the next village, we detected a possible campsite for the army - a clearing in woods off the path, which turned out to house a dozen and a half goblins in its latrine (discovered by Jaag). We quickly dealt with the goblins, and realizing that since part of the force was still here and thus likely to return, and also knowing at villages down the line were in danger, we spurred ourselves to ride into the evening. (A quick interrogation of a dead goblin told us that the force was composed of "orcs, goblins, and beasts.") As we approached the second destroyed village, it began to rain, further hindering our progress, but we pushed on.

Unfortunately, our valiant steeds got us to the next village too late to help the residents. An unnatural fog surrounded it, and we found burning homes, flayed human heads placed on stakes around the village, and only two survivors - two brothers named Izorn and Fahm. We gave them one of our mounts, and instructed them to ride north without stopping to Lord Thomist's keep - dangerous, but better than keeping them with us as we came to grips with the foe.

We rode on to the next village, and found it yet untouched. After telling the three dozen people of the village of the danger, they were understandably confused and scared. We instructed them to hide in a basement, and defend themselves as best they could from one position - but we hoped to be able to take the battle to the foe before they could endanger yet another peaceful settlement.

The next day, we backtracked north to an area we had previously passed and noted as a possible spot for an encampment. We approached from the woods, hoping to remain undiscovered for as long as possible. We then prepared ourselves with invisibility spells, and Jaag, Nikolai, and I explored the encampment, which was well set up, with a pointed log stockade, neatly organized tents, and a noisome pot of human remains simmering in the center of camp. There was no sign of any life - although one would think that orcs an goblins would rest during the day. We determined to tip our hand a bit - I sloghed off my invisibility spell, and stepped in to the camp - to be greeted by a volley of arrows from the woods (nearly 30, by my count). By the grace of Heironeous, none hit me, but we now knew our foe was nearby. They came at me directly - four ghastly reptilian beasts with heads like a ram, ridden by orcs, as well as a wyvern-like creature ridden by another orc. The battle was fierce, and the opponents very tough; it took all our power to defeat them, and even then, about two dozen orcs and their sorcerer leader had to have escaped into the woods after we had defeated the powerful centerpieces of their force. [Jaag and Kellan had 5 hps between them at the end of the fight - even after lay-on-hands and healing throughout the combat.]

We must track down the rest of the marauders, and perhaps there will be some clues to be found of the whereabouts of our missing comrade.

<held for more>

 JAAGs NINETEENTH SESSION JOURNAL

Our group traveled toward the next village, hoping to find clues and catch those responsible for such a bloody act--human skulls posted around the village on sticks, every villager slain, not even the women or children spared. It could have very well been our own home of Mirromere.

The next village imitated the first. Everyone killed. But the blood was not as old. It was late afternoon now, but we felt it best to move on as time was not on our side. We spotted a trail leading off the road, and decided to walk our horses until we could see something more. There were signs of a camp, and a ditch to the side nearest us. The camp looked abandoned, so being rather curious, I investigated what kind of scraps might lay in their latrine.

As I peered over the edge of the latrine I saw a pair of eyes and a toothy grin looking back at me. More than a dozen goblins lay in the ditch--I was quickly surrounded! One of the goblins got a lucky blow and wounded me deeply with his sword. I had no choice but to dirty my axe with his blood as I called out for my companions. At least a few of them ran away from the fight, but for the most part our group made quick work of them.

In our discussion after the battle, it quickly became clear to us that a handful of goblins could not have been responsible for the devastation of two villages. We pressed on, riding in darkness, hoping to reach the next village before the main force of raiders.

Arriving at the third village, it became clear we arrived too late once again. I called out for survivors, although it meant possibly summoning the raiders if they were still close by. Two brothers appeared from their hiding places, shaken and in shock over what they were just now seeing. They told us of how an unnatural fog approached, and how spirits appeared riding demons. They also told us how there were no sounds of their approach, and that it was the multitude of screams that first alerted them to the danger.

Our horses were well exhausted, and we all needed a good rest, so we pitched camp along with the two boys, and rested. The night proceeded uneventfully as we slept.

At first light, we put the two boys on Nik's horse and instructed them to stay off the roads as they headed for Lord Thomist's keep. It's unfortunate we had no good news for them to report to Lord Thomist, but it gave us more reason to move on.

We continued on toward the next village where, thankfully, the locals were oblivious to what had happened to the other villages. We alerted the local families to the danger and told them to hide as best they could. Our group would investigate another rough trail we spotted in between this village and the previous one, and hopefully, strike them in their lairs where they least expected.

We approached their second camp. This time they had tents posted and spiked poles facing outward. This was it! Rodrigo made the entire group invisible, giving us the advantage of surprise. We scouted the camp looking for inhabitants, but we found only empty tents. Perhaps we hadn't found them after all.

Unsure of where they might be, Kellan decided to approach the camp visibly, to draw out any hidden spies. As luck would have it, Kellan did indeed attract some attention. A large volley of bolts shot out at him from the treeline! Truly he is a blessed servant of Hernious, for though he was in plain view, not a single bolt did touch him!

Out came five orcs, riding beasts with ram's heads. The enemy reveals itself at last! Then came their leader, riding the back of a wyvern, he looked quite fierce. Kellan would need more than Heironeous' blessings if he were to survive this encounter.

The onslaught was fierce. I received many blows from the wyvern's tail, as Rodrigo cast a fireball towards their unseen crossbowmen. Kellan and I concentrated on the beast riders while Nik and Rod prepared their spells.

Rod bought our group some time by using a scroll of Slow on several of their beasts, while Nik successfully held their warlord captive with one of his spells. Combined, it bought Kellan and I enough time to overcome their larger numbers. It was more than once that I thought our group had stepped into something more powerful than ourselves. But, luck was on our side this day.

DM’s NINETEENTH SESSION NOTES

Some of you may recognize this adventure-- it’s one of the little booklet adventures called “Sign of the Skull.” I think it is an FFG title, not an AEG title. Not a great adventure, but I was in a hurry, and it provided me with a chance to wrap up a few loose ends on the adventure and provide hooks into the next one (as you shall see).

By delaying the players for a session or two with this premade adventure, I was able to get my ducks in a row for the next (big) section.


----------



## Dinkeldog (May 3, 2002)

Still waiting for this to catch back up to where Jorie's in it again.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (May 8, 2002)

*SESSION TWENTY-- pulled fangs*

KELLAN’s TWENTIETH SESSION JOURNAL

After quickly healing ourselves, we began to pursue the orcs - a task made simpler by the fact we were following about two dozen armed and armored orcs. We continued through the day, and thanks to Nik's location and flying spells, he was able to determine that the retreating party was in fact less than a half-mile in front of us. While we were determined not to let them get away, our still-weakened state, and Rod's absence (he returned to the village to check up on them) forced us to re-evaluate our course of action. Nik flew ahead of the orcs and hid himself in a tree to count the party as it went by: 5 units of four orcs each, their shaman leader, and an unexpected sight - the half-orcs Maddog and Ginblossom, whom we had encountered before with Honkin Puddinsack, and later when they helped us in our assault on the vampire yuan-ti's fortress. This time, however, they were working for our enemy; while this did not surprise me, given their mercenary nature, I knew they were not truly evil, and I hoped we would not need to battle them face to face.

This intelligence forced our hand. We could not continue pushing our mounts past their limits, and we would need rest ourselves. Hoping for a night's rest now that the orcs were moving ahead of us, we bedded down. About 3am, though, our hopes were dashed; one of the half-orcs had seen Nik hiding in the tree as they had passed by his position, and had led the band around to finish us off. It was not as tough a fight as it could have been; Jaag and I moved as one to fell the shaman before he could wreak more magical havoc on us. The half-orcs did, in fact, attack us eventually (Ginblossom insisted later that he didn't really want to hurt us, but "we weren't playin' along"), but we were able to knock him unconscious, the other surrendered, and the orc band was easily destroyed in detail.

After I healed Ginblossom enough so that he could talk, we stripped the two of their possessions (including, interestingly, the missing pieces of the broken yuan-ti shrine we had previously encountered), and interrogated them. They claimed to have just been recently hired on as bodyguards for the shaman, and really didn't have much more light to shed on the situation. (I develop ever-greater respect for those of our brethren who are able to call on Heironeous' favor to discern when others tell lies.) As far as I could tell, they were simply trying to make a living, and happened to fall in with the wrong group this time. Some inner sense told me to give them the benefit of the doubt, and as I quickly thought of ways to get them out of the area so they could not cause more trouble, I hit upon hiring them to deliver the first part of this letter to you (the part I have re-copied above). If they did, in fact, earn the gold I gave them to deliver the letter to you, I would be slightly surprised; but I felt it best to give them a chance to redeem themselves. We sent them on their way with the understanding that should we cross swords again, they could not expect mercy from us.

We returned to Lord Thomist's keep the next day to report our success, and to receive the reward he had promised for ending the orc threat (the gold will come in handy to properly equip us, as you will see below). We made our way back to Verbobonc, intent on finding out more about the shrine. A local sage was able to tell us that the shrine was indeed crafted by yuan-ti, that it was a gate that would require "more" to activate it that just replacing the missing fangs, and that something "more" had to do with the bowl the twisted females at the base of it were holding. While the sage was making his investigation, Nikolai was able to cast several divinations; he was able to determine that the other end of the gate did reside on the same plane of existence as ourselves; the nearest city of more than 20,000 souls to the destination lay far to the south of us, near the Hepmonaland jungles; and that the best place to look for Stirling Dale did indeed lie through that gate.

Our course was clear: I, and those of my companions who were willing to come, needed to go through the gate to try to recover Stirling Dale, dead, alive, or otherwise. After a brief moment of uncertainty, when I mused that we could use some more experience before we tried to go through to what would undoubtedly be a dangerous compound of evil, the wise priest of this temple reminded me that Dale's sufferings would continue even if we delayed our departure. Thus properly chastised, we began our plans, and as I close this missive, we have prepared ourselves as best we can with supplies for a jungle expedition (with many thanks to the generosity of this local temple), and will soon set out to return once again to the yuan-ti fortress to do our best to recover our missing comrade. When we return, you will again hear from me on the success - or failure - of our mission. We will do our part, and hope that our several strengths will be sufficient to complete the task before us.

I remain your faithful servant,

Kellan Evershar

JAAG’s TWENTIETH SESSION JOURNAL

Jaag's journal:

We killed their leader! And the wretched dragonspawn it rode in on too!  Our success over diminishing the majority of their war party was shortlived, however. Nikolai and Kellan worked their divine gifts and healed our party quickly of its wounds so we could give chase to the orcs that deserted their camp. It was dark, and the last thing we needed was to be ambushed in the trees.

Although we killed their warrior leader, their sorcerer was still at large. I made up my mind that I would have to put an end to their magical fog by striking their sorcerer first--the last thing I want is for them to escape us again!

Nik flew into the air to scout the enemy's path and report back to us.  They were much closer than we thought--northwest of us and moving at full speed from their camp. We pursued them on horseback but kept a fair distance so as not to alert them. Nikolai counted about 20 orcs, their sorcerer leader, and two other familiar faces known to us as Gin Blossom and Mad Dog--those traitors! Just goes to show you that Uncle Hastur was right, never trust an orc!

We followed them cautiously, not wanting to get too close. Our group deduced that the orcs seemed to be heading toward Lord Thomist's Keep.  I had to wonder if maybe Lord Thomist was in on something. A conspiracy? I suggested that we head toward the keep and warn Lord Thomist, as well as help fortify the keep, but the others worried we might lose the orcs if we deviated now. The keep was more than a day away so our group decided to rest for the night. 

Next, I heard Kellan calling my name, rousing me from my slumber...it sounded too serious for just a wolf, it must be the orcs! I grabbed my axe and looked quickly around. Kellan hadn't enough light, but my dwarvish sight spotted the sorcerer and his two henchmen right away. I saw many others around our camp, but knew it was the sorcerer that was leading them, so I pointed with my axe for Kellan to follow and charged!

I passed by Gin Blossom and Mad Dog, with a sudden expression on their faces, and struck a hefty blow to the sorcerer. Kellan came after me and immediately finished the sorcerer with his sword. Obviously, the sorcerer was counting on better protection from his henchmen. Mad Dog and Gin Blossom were upon us, as were their 20 or so companions, all closing in for melee after a volley of bolts.

After a few solid blows, Gin Blossom was the first one I put down, while Kellan and Nik were making quick work of the orc regulars. I asked Gin Blossom to surrender at least twice, but his rage had got the better of him and it was he who chose to end it this way. Once Gin Blossom went down, Mad Dog offered to surrender--a wise choice, but better made sooner than now. Our group finished the rest of the orc regulars, who all failed to lay down their arms. Now it was just my group and Mad Dog, as he tended to Gin Blossom to try and save what was left of his traitorous life. In return for their lives they gave us the curious gemstones that came from the portal back at the yuan-ti vampire's lair.

If it weren't for Kellan and his code, I think I would have just finished Gin Blossom to teach Mad Dog a lesson! What's more, Kellan is letting the two traitors deliver a letter to his lady in Verbobonc! I think my opinion of Kellan is diminishing after what he's done. Where is the hand of justice for the traitor that just moments ago was prepared to lay us low?! As a fighting companion, Kellan is a good warrior, but I think his ethical code goes too far sometimes. I hope it doesn't come to it, but I may have to show Kellan what's "right" someday. Justice is justice. Letting your enemies go to come back and kill you another day is outright foolishness!

We returned to Lord Thomist and informed him of our findings. "If there were any more orcs they are cowards and unwilling to fight," I told him.  He gave us the reward he promised and we rested there a few days while Nikolai tried to divine more information about the portal. It is certain only that Stirling Dale, Kellan's missing comrade, lies somewhere beyond the portal, and it opens into a faraway land near thick jungles. And though I loathe the thought of traveling in a jungle, I am indebted to repay the gift of my second life granted to me by the church of Heironeous. 

DM's TWENTIETH SESSION NOTES
The only thing better than a villain is a recurring villain, and the only thing better than a recurring villain is seeing that villain get spared by the party a third and even fourth time. If they'd just finish them off they'd _stop recurring_, now wouldn't they?

By the time Maddog and Ginblossom catch back up to the party with a few more levels under their monk's belts, it's gonna be ugly...

Sign of the Skull bought me two sessions to prepare the next part of the adventure. Not bad for $3.95!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (May 8, 2002)

Updated, now BUMP damn yer!


----------



## Dinkeldog (May 10, 2002)

We're in a section of the campaign that I can't comment on, since I was in Ireland.

I'd like to bring something back up, though from the character creation (that I haven't broached with Wulf until now, but hey...)

Here's the list of Special Abilities:


> SPECIAL CARDS (edit 8/11)
> Here's a list of the special cards I prepared:
> 
> 1) Bonus Feat
> ...




For the first level, this has meaning.  If your campaign is going to exceed 5th level, though, a number of these start to fade into oblivion.

1 is good unless you're a fighter, especially valuable for spellcasters and non-humans IMHO.  Feats are rare and valuable, even at 9th/10th level (where we are now).  I believe Rod picked this one for a spell DC booster, which is still coming in handy.

2 becomes meaningless by 3rd level or so, unless you're playing in an intensely cash and magic poor setting (which we were at the time, which made it useful until about 5th level).  This was one of Jorie's specials.

3 becomes meaningless by 3rd level or so--this has a great deal to do with how Wulf assigns experience.  It also has to do with a mental effort to keep people about in line with each other power-wise.  The difference turns out to be 1000 experience points.  It's very valuable for 1st level characters, however, as it doubles their capacity.  Tanthril took this one.  I tried to trade for it or get it to Rod (I think it's more valuable for spellcasters than warrior-types)

4 wasn't used by us, so I can't judge it's value.  Part of it would depend on the use of ECL, which we hadn't quite settled on.

5 would be valuable at any level (this came in after our initial character creation, so I don't think it saw use).  Essentially it's a wild card, which would allow the total party bonus in one stat to be higher than otherwise possible.

6 is the best thing of all.  It's always good to avoid being turned into a guppy.

7 is pretty good.  It got Jorie a special effect even at 9th level (that I don't want to discuss because it would spoil things).  However, it can run rampant at lower levels if the DM isn't careful.  The important thing is to rein it in and use it as a campaign catalyst where you need it.


----------



## Painfully (May 11, 2002)

There was at least one more bonus offered, at least for Jaag.  Perhaps it was because I tried to work a lot of mystery into Jaag's background story (it's in the beginning of this thread with all the other PC introductions) and wanted to provide at least two good plot hook possibilities (there's a small part about a mysterious brew merchant that visit's Hastur every few years).

Jaag (dwarf fighter) took the "Blackfoam Brew" special card which allows him to rage like a barbarian once a day.  It took me a few fights before I actually used it for the first time, but has come in handy more than once as a way of becoming a melee machine and at the same time sustain himself until the fight was over and he received healing.

I was torn between the "blessing" card that allows the re-roll once per session, and the brew, but it finally came down to the fact that the rage ability would influence more dice rolls than the blessing, so I took the brew.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (May 14, 2002)

Just posted Nikolai Dhavros to the Rogues' Gallery.  Check it out!


----------



## Dinkeldog (May 14, 2002)

Jorie is posted (current) as well, along with his spell lists through 5th level.


----------



## Eridanis (May 14, 2002)

*Kellan, too!*

I've just posted Kellan's stats, current as of last game.

We should grab Rod's stats on Wednesday and post them here, too.


----------



## Rodrigo (May 18, 2002)

*Rodrigo*

I really liked how the character creation system worked.  It did a good job of having characters with some strengths as well as weaknesses.  Everyone also has something a bit different to offer the group.  For this to work though I think it is important that you go into it with an open mind and be willing to be flexible.  Having 3 players that want to play wizards won't really work.  There are a few problems with the cards though I think.  Jorie did a pretty accurate job of stating the problems there.  Next time I would like to redo the cards so that they will have more of an impact over the entire life of the character.  For example Ring Leader should be 10% exp bonus or some such.  

As for Rodrigo, you can call him Rod, he ended up with the following cards

2 Con
3 Cha
1 Dex

Special: was the monster deal.  Where I could start as a monster basicly.  I had been itchin to try a sorcerer just to prove the suck so I really have never worked that into my story like I should have.  Ben 

What I ended up doing was trading my dex card to another player, who ended up quitting the game (I get that a lot hehe), for his extra feat card.  With the guarantee that I would take misc. item creation to help us all out (at a later level).  So I was fortunate enough to start out with 3 feats but at 3rd level, I think it was, I took misc item creation.  Item creation is a tough road when you are a sorcerer in a no treasure game.

So Rodrigo started life with:

Str 10
Int 10
Dex 10
Wis 10
Con 14
Cha 16

Bloodline of Fire - +2 DC on fire spells, +4 fire save
Spell Focus - +2 DC onEvocation
Spell Casting Prodigy - +2 to CHA for spell purposes only.

I will post his current stat bar in a bit with the others characters.


----------



## Ancalagon (May 20, 2002)

Hello

I'm having fun reading this story... it isn't a grand epic, but it looks like fun.

Some questions:

Most party have a "sneak", ie someone with good sealth abilities (a ranger, rogue, monk...), yet you don't seem to have a PC geared towards that.  how are you dealing with it?

The vampire dominated the paladin and made him flee... I thought that the paladin's aura would protect him against that (I don't have my books here).

Ancalagon


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (May 20, 2002)

Ancalagon said:
			
		

> *Hello
> 
> I'm having fun reading this story... it isn't a grand epic, but it looks like fun.
> 
> ...




The answer is: Not very well.

Well, Nikolai is the nominal sneak, having the only level of Rogue in the party (to go along with his 9 levels of cleric at this point).  He has some points in sneaky skills, but going up as cleric doesn't give him many skill points and his 10 INT doesn't help there either.  

We had one recent session where we resorted to Jorie turning into a Polar Bear and smashing a door to pieces because Nik's Open Locks score was so minimal.

I had thought of taking another level of Rogue and then going for the Divine Seeker PrC, but I've decided against it.  Perhaps we'll just have to knuckle down and buy a Chime of Opening or a Wand of Knocks.

At least until 12th level, at which point Nik may take Leadership and get a Rogue cohort. But that will depend entirely on how Wulf plans on running Cohort XP.


----------



## Eridanis (May 20, 2002)

Well, no, we don't have a sneak-about kind of character, really. Nik usually fills that role, since he has a level of rogue and has access to fly, dimension door, and other spells through his travel domain. Rod's invisibility spell completes the package.

And yes, the first few times or so that Kellan was dominated/forced to run, I was skeptical. But the yuan-ti ability is *aversion*, not fear; and a failed saving throw vs. the domination is just a failed saving throw, nothing that the fear immunity can help out against. A subtle difference, but a difference nonetheless.

Thanks for reading! I know I enjoy writing the journals, even if at times Kellan's voice is a little too dry for my taste. I intentionally write the journals as if Kellan is writing a report back to his superior, and since military reports get to the point with little embellishment, I fear that not all the fun-ness of this game comes through. But that's why there are five of us writing journals...


----------



## Eridanis (May 29, 2002)

*Just a self-serving...*

... bump!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (May 29, 2002)

JAAG’s TWENTY-FIRST SESSION JOURNAL

I prepared two mules, with tents, rations, and the usual camping gear.  Added plenty of sunrods and tindertwigs, as well as spare quivers of bolts and arrows--who knows how long we might be stuck there. I brought a small container of oil and wool to keep my own equipment clean from the ravages of rain that no doubt cover the jungle. A couple grenades of alchemist's fire and a good machete, and I'm ready for anything...I hope.

Nikolai replaced the missing stones into the gate we found at the yuan-ti vampire's lair. And into it's bowl we poured the blood of a pair of rabbits we captured for the task. As the bowl drank the blood, the gate began to change, and a magical mirror-like shimmer formed and awaited our entrance. Kellan marched bravely into the gate, and the rest of us followed him into the great beyond. 

Rain! It's pouring down sheets of rain! "Ka-BOOM!" Thunder!  Lightning flashes gave us glimpses of each other's faces as well as the land around us. There were other buildings in the distance, with a very different architecture than anything I've seen back home. Only a brief moment looking around ourselves and we were already soaked! It was time to find a drier place until the storm passes.

We got ourselves down and rested among some ruined buildings. Our mules were given the ability to, "feather fall," as Rodrigo calls it, and safely landed from atop the building where we arrived. The rain kept up for quite a few hours, when Nik finally decided to scout the landscape with his fly spell. It seems that there was a portion of the city that had sunken into a marsh, or swampy lake area, and high cliffs surrounded the city on nearly all sides. But opposite the swamp there was a lone building, and further along that same way, a cave entrance.

We left Jorie to watch the mules, as it seemed he wasn't himself today, while the rest of us headed toward the lone building. Rodrigo, being the cautious type granted us each with invisibility before we approached too close. The building was worn, with large cracks in the outer wall, and rather than give ourselves away with lighted torches, I chose to investigate alone with my dwarven sight. As I peered in I saw two pillars, each with manacles for binding wrists and ankles. The rest of the insides appeared quite normal.

Suddenly, I felt a great weight land atop my body that knocked me down!  It was a giant snake! It tightened its coils as I struggled to free myself. My companions rushed to my rescue! As I gained my freedom, I could see two more snakes inside the building. Together, we made quick work of the snakes, though it was not without some pain. As Rodrigo entered the building from a large wall crack, a female sphinx followed him in. I had heard stories, but, well...I guess they are real after all. It became clear she wanted us to follow it, so we did, all the way back to where we left Jorie and the mules.

After some riddles and information exchange we learned more about the locals and were warned against going to the cave entrance. The Yuan-ti are there! But isn't that where we expected Stirling Dale to be? Still in need of a shelter, secure from yuan-ti patrols, we decided to move to a different cave near the swamp, opposite the yuan-ti cave. It was on our way that we were surrounded by uncivilized beastmen--their semi-intelligent looking leader challenged Kellan to a wrestling match to permit us the freedom to move on. Kellan, being the proud fool that he is, accepted the match. After winning, one of their own struck a mortal blow to finish their defeated leader, and a proclamation was made that Kellan was their new leader! All I could do was shake my head in disbelief. 

They say they'll lead us to meet the dweller in the lake, and take us to the cave nearby to dry ourselves and rest. I'll be happy if they just keep their hands off the mules and let me oil my armor in peace. For now, I'll only trust them as long as they prove useful--I have little patience for their uncivilized manners.

*****
KELLAN’s TWENTY-FIRST SESSION JOURNAL

*Seek Justice, and find one who craves Vengeance. Seek Honor, and find one who craves Glory. Seek Valor, and find one who craves Death.*
_- results of Nikolai's divinations_

To the Radiant Lady Gloriana Taskmettle, greetings -

Our uneventful journey to the yuan-ti fortress placed us once again in front of the broken portal to who-knows-where. We put the pieces we had retrieved from the half-orcs in their places, and Nikolai cast 'Make Whole' on them (Rodrigo seemed to think the spell had other purposes, but I did not understand what he meant). After surmising that the bowl needed to be filled with blood in order to open, we bled two rabbits into the bowl, and it had the desired effect - the stone wall turned to quicksilver, shiny and shimmery. One by one, we went through: me first, followed by Jaag (leading the two mules laden with equipment), then Nik, Rod, and Jorie (curiously distracted and quiet) bringing up the rear.

We stepped out into a blistering rain - 50 feet above the ground on top of what we soon determined to be a vine-covered ziggurat. A crumbling city lay before us - what little we could see through the rain showed we were in the middle of a humid, lushly green, jungle valley that Nik's aerial reconnaissance showed to be a bit less than a half-mile long, and about 1000 feet wide. Two roads lead away from the zuggerat - one to the north and one east; a high cliff wall was to our west; and the valley, curving narrowly away, was to our south. We quickly deliberated how to get the mules down (the application of a feather fall spell and a firm kick from Jaag's boot - in that order - did the job), and then took refuge in a smaller domed building on the valley floor. Nik flew away for more reconnaisance, and returned to tell us of a city filled with snake carvings and strange buildings [think Aztec architecture with Far East detail]; a lake to the northeast that covered more of the crumbling city; and, to the south, steps that led up to the mouth of a cave. On my advice, Nikolai used his locate object spell to try and find another holy symbol of Heironeous, but did not find one. After two hours or so, the monsoon finally abated, and since there was no sign of Stirling Dale's symbol out in the city, we determined to move on the cave complex immediately to search for him there.

Leaving Jorie to guard the mules, we moved south through the narrowing valley, and came upon the only large building between the ziggurat and the cave mouth. Two huge bronze doors closed the entrance, but Jaag took advange of a large crack in the wall, instead, to look inside. He was able to see two large pillars in the center of the space, lined with manacles, and that was all the detail he was able to tell of before a gigantic snake grabbed him from above and dragged him inside. We all pursued, and defeated three immense snakes in all - but the greatest challenge came as we completed our fight, and saw a creature with a black-skinned woman's head, a lion's body, and large wings fly swiftly up the valley to our location. Having only heard legends of these creatures, I was still certain this was a sphinx - a wise ally if we could win her, and an implacable foe if we made a mistake. We were able to establish communication with her through use of her _tongues_ spell, and she lead us back to Jorie and relative safety.

She was willing to give us information about the area if we answered her riddles - most of which we were able to decipher. The riddles, and the information she gave us:

_Which burns longer, a blue candle or a green candle? _
We did not answer correctly--  she smiled and explained that it was something of a trick question, and moved on to more traditional riddles.

_When one does not know what it is, then it is something; but when one knows what it is, then it is nothing. _

Rod and I made a guess each, neither of which was exactly correct, but it was enough for her to tell us that enemies to the yuan-ti also lived in the city - a surprising development!

_What is it that you can keep after giving it to someone else?_
I was able to answer correctly, and she gave us more information.

A pale man matching Dale's description had arrived some time before - and now wanders the city at night. This seemed to confirm our suspicion that Dale and been turned undead by the vampire - but the sphinx' information seemed to indicate that we was a ghost, rather than a vampire. While this saddened me, perhaps it is fitting that a fellow paladin would be there to free him from his undead state - and remembering the poem of the divination, it is probable that he eagerly wishes to be freed.

Also, the bugbears (and their chieftain, Shruzgrap) living in the city stay far from the lake, as the dweller in the lake is some kind of nasty creature that might find sacrifices of fruits and vegetables to her liking.

_It is yours, but others use it more than you do. _

Nik correctly answered, after which the sphinx left us with the advice that the safest place for us to stay in this unsafe area was a cave at the end of the eastern road; one that would provide shelter if we could avoid the attentions of the lady in the lake. We made our way to that location, staying off the road in case patrols of yuan-ti or bugbears made their appearance, and we got about halfway to our destination when we were stopped by almost two-dozen misshapen humanoid forms - creatures who seemed to be stitched together from distinct parts of other humanoids. 

They demanded tribute in order for us to pass, and before we could pursue any kind of reasoning with their leader, he stepped forth, asked if I was their leader, and upon my grudging affirmative, challenged me to single combat to the death! 

I, of course, would not refuse such a challenge, and seeing how other avenues would not be available, I stripped off my armor, and prepared for hand-to-hand combat. While I was trying to keep it a fair, sporting fight, the leader obviously did not subscribe to the same idea; after poking me in the eyes, then holding me down and choking me, I threw him off and kicked him unconscious. Turning from my foe to see if my companions were all right, I glanced around again to find that another 'mongrelman' had slit the leader's throat - because I was their new leader!

"Take them to meet the lady in the lake," they cried...

****************** 
Good quotes:

"Profession (prostitute): the oldest skill" – Nik

"It's not my fault your genetic makeup is 'pink'" - the mongrelman leader to Kellan, after I mention that it's not exactly fair that my unarmored self should go up against his naturally-armored body

DMs TWENTY-FIRST SESSION SUMMARY

I had fun coming up with a slew of riddles, including one that I actually wrote myself-- and never got to use. I seem to write a lot of riddles, divinations, clues and such that the players forget within about 5 minutes. Don’t know why I bother sometimes… 

I tried to choose riddles so that each of them would have some pertinence to the characters or the issue at hand. I was particularly happy with Kellan’s riddle as it nicely foreshadows his stay in the valley.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jun 3, 2002)

The correct answer, btw, is the green candle.  I provided the proof, but Wulf doesn't believe me.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 4, 2002)

If my players who had a chance to use Action Dice last week would kindly visit this thread:

http://test.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=210381#post210381

I think there are some folks who could use your feedback! (Including me.)


Wulf


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 10, 2002)

*SESSION TWENTY-TWO: a flawless plan*

KELLAN’s TWENTY-SECOND SESSION JOURNAL

<continued from previous>

... but instead of taking us to the Dweller, they took us to their caves where they made their home.

The tribe of about 60 souls made us feel welcome; they provided hot water for baths, food and wine for dinner. They told us the story of how they came to be as they were: their leader (with the strange name of "Bobo") was said to have gone to the dog, the bear, the owl, and other animals seeking their wisdom, and took parts of their physical forms in return. Their story spoke of honor, duty, and sacrifice among their leaders. While I partook of very little of their wine, the rich food must have had some similar intoxicant, as I fell asleep by the end of the feast (as did Rod and Jaag, as I found out later). I dreamt of Stirling Dale - but was awakened by a female mongrelman (one with the face of a horse, and the skin of a lizard) climbing into my bed! She insisted that since I was the new leader, and she was the leader's mate, we had to make love and procreate so that my strength would be passed down to further generations. Minding our order's vow of celibacy outside marriage, I thought as quickly as I could; I explained that while her people expected their leader to do such things, my own honor code could not allow me to do what she expected of me. I did promise that I would pray for further guidance, and that if Heironeous would allow me to do so, I would do what she wished us to do. She was displeased, and she did eventually leave me alone in my bed and did not importune me further that might.

The next day, we discussed our next step, and it was decided that I would go alone to meet with the Lady in the Lake (since the mongrelmen did not think that the others would be safe if they went). We walked down the main road, then boarded a canoe to row out into the lake. She did appear before us, glowing with a blue flame and causing the lake surface to burst into flame as well. She was not particularly helpful, although she did provide more information to us: basically, she would not guarantee that she would not interfere if we tipped the balance of power in the valley to one party or another, but it seemed that she would not unless greatly provoked. The mongrelmen also gave her offerings that included items we had brought with us, most importantly a _wand of restoration_ we had created to aid against any other vampires; she was not willing to give it back to me, but did entertain the idea of trading it for something more valuable from the bugbear's encampment. Leaving her, we rowed back to land, and returned to the caves to make more plans.

We considered the fact that we were not powerful enough to take on either main faction face-to-face (there being over 100 bugbears, and about 50 or so yuan-ti), and Nik hit upon a plan to help get the avalanche rolling, as it were. Since Stirling Dale (or whatever Dale has become) fed from the yuan-ti, the bugbears, and the mongrelmen equally, he reasoned that if we could make the bugbears think Dale had taken the yuan-ti side, they might be roused to strike against the yuan-ti in force. If the two evil factions destroyed each other, we would perhaps be able to find Dale and complete that mission, while leaving the valley with more peace and fewer evil creatures than we had found here. We decided to disguise me as Dale, with yuan-ti symbol affixed to my shield, and Nik would disguise himself as a pureblood yuan-ti (basically a humanoid, but with scaly skin). We would fight a patrol party of bugbears alone, with Rod and Jaag invisible and ready to help if necessary; we would leave one or two alive to retreat back to the bugbear leader to hopefully report that Dale had sided with the snakemen.


NIK’s TWENTY-SECOND SESSION JOURNAL

I am not ordinarily much of a writer, but I make an exception in this case to record a deception that we played on the bugbears of the Jungle City. We have found ourselves in a deserted jungle city, with multiple forces at play: Yuan-Ti, bugbears, mongrelmen, a Sphinx, a Vampire, and the Lady of the Lake, who has neither swords to offer us nor kingdoms to grant. I know not what manner of creature she is.

In any case, we have allied ourselves with the mongrelmen, who revere the Lady. We have received advice and riddles from the Sphinx, leaving only the Yuan-Ti, the Bugbears, and the Vampires as our foes. Compounding this problem is the fact that it has become apparent that the Vampire is none other than Sterling Dale, the Paladin of Heironious that Kellen was sent to find.

Speaking with the Lady left us with the concern that the Bugbears and Yuan Ti might band together against us if we were too obvious in our dealings with the city’s denizens.

So we devised a plan. Since Sterling Dale is a paladin (or was) of Heironious, as is Kellen, we (with the mongrelmen’s help) disguised Kellen as Sterling, complete with pale skin, and so on. Rodrigo lent Kellen his slippers of spider climbing, to allow him to cling to walls, and I cast Fly on him.

The plan is to set the Yuan Ti against the Bugbears, and upset the delicate balance of evil in this valley. So I stole away one of the reptile-men’s emblems from their lair, and Jaag set it upon Kellen’s shield as a device, to make the bugbears think that the Vampire had joined them.

Then we set an ambush for a Bugbear patrol. I was also disguised, as a yuan-ti pure-blood. Rodrigo and Jaag were nearby, invisible. We took the patrol, and killed 7 of the 8. One was left to run to his fellows, as planned. The others were given puncture marks on their necks to make it look like they were attacked by Sterling.

As we fled, I cast an Obscuring Mist to heighten the vampire effect, and Kellen flew away. The surviving bugbear never saw Kellen get injured, nor did he see any other evidence of the invisible foes, although Rodrigo killed several with Phantasmal Killer spells.

All he saw (hopefully) was a Vampire looking like Sterling Dale, egged on by a Yuan-Ti pureblood, killing bugbears.

Next, we will find out if it worked.

-Nikolai Dhavros

DM’s TWENTY-SECOND SESSION NOTES

For those of you playing along at home, I’ve adapted this setting/scenario from the old “Dwellers of the Forbidden City” module. I’ve rolled the clock forward an indeterminate number of years since unknown adventurers first disturbed the balance of power in the valley. The yuan-ti remain, though now (thanks to 3e) with a couple of higher-level spellcasters in their ranks. The bullywugs are gone, wiped out and replaced entirely by the mongrelmen—though the small lake, their old breeding ground, has expanded greatly and now fills at least 25% of the valley. Many buildings that were once visible are now completely submerged as that end of the valley sinks and the water level rises. 

Finally, the bugbears have done quite well for themselves, taking over about a third of the city. The tribal struggle detailed in the original module has now played out and Shruzgrap is in charge, egged on by a rather nasty sword…

As for the Lady, if you are familiar with the module, you can guess what she's all about-- but DON'T POST IT HERE! The players are still (relatively) clueless.

I made a small collection of 1” scale maps to detail the ruined buildings- all of which I grabbed from a nice site you may want to check out:

http://www.aginsinn.com/tiles.html

The group was not happy to lose their wand of restoration to the light-fingered mongrelmen. When the party accused them of stealing, the Lady patiently explained that it was not possible to steal that which already belonged to you. In the minds of the mongrelmen (steadfastly LN, of course) the PCs were now part of the tribe, and their belongings were collective property. 

Of course the party didn't see it that way, especially Rodrigo, who was never at a loss for a few choice epithets about the mongrelmen-- not that that stopped him from bedding down with two or three (or eight) of them.


----------



## Rodrigo (Jun 10, 2002)

*Hey Laady*

I will point out that most of our party did not seem too put out to see our hard earned loot stolen by The Lady.  Later on even a very powerful magic item was given to her. This despite the fact that her minions had stollen the wand, among other things, from us and she refused to hand it back over!   All because of this augury (or commune can't remember) question

Q:  "Can the lady in the lake be trusted"

A:  Without a doubt.


Trusted to do what?  I think even Satan will keep his end of a bargain.  So I supposed he can be trusted too.  Ohh well, It all worked out well for Rod, as it always does.  Hopefully she doesn't show up and decide to whack us with it.  


And we had Nooo idea who she is. But I don't want to jump ahead too much.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Hey Laady*



			
				Rodrigo said:
			
		

> *I will point out that most of our party did not seem too put out to see our hard earned loot stolen by The Lady.  Later on even a very powerful magic item was given to her. This despite the fact that her minions had stollen the wand, among other things, from us and she refused to hand it back over!   All because of this augury (or commune can't remember) question
> 
> Q:  "Can the lady in the lake be trusted"
> 
> ...




Yeah, but you leave out the more interesting commune question:

Q: Are Rodrigo and Jaag telling the truth?
A: No.



NO more spoilers from here for a while...!


----------



## Rodrigo (Jun 11, 2002)

*Hey Laady*

I will point out that most of our party did not seem too put out to see our hard earned loot stolen by The Lady.  Later on even a very powerful magic item was given to her. This despite the fact that her minions had stollen the wand, among other things, from us and she refused to hand it back over!   All because of this augury (or commune can't remember) question

Q:  "Can the lady in the lake be trusted"

A:  Without a doubt.


Trusted to do what?  I think even Satan will keep his end of a bargain.  So I supposed he can be trusted too.  Ohh well, It all worked out well for Rod, as it always does.  Hopefully she doesn't show up and decide to whack us with it.  


And we had Nooo idea who she is. But I don't want to jump ahead too much.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 14, 2002)

*SESSION TWENTY-THREE: the fallen paladin*

KELLAN’s TWENTY-THIRD SESSION JOURNAL

The next day, we explored the city surrounding the mongrelmen caves. We discovered a half-dozen possible hiding spots for Dale - some of them with multiple sarcophagi. After spending the day searching for Dale, I had to spend a good part of the evening explaining to the mongrelman woman why I wouldn't sleep with her. She could not accept that I had made a promise to my deity, and breaking such a vow would cause me to lose face with my order, lose powers from my deity, and lose respect for myself. She could not accept this, seeing mating as a *duty* no less than the duties I hold dear - but in the end, she left.

The next morning brought another challenger for the leadership. I knew I would defeat him easily, so I tried to convince the mongrelmen that their method of choosing a leader was not only counterproductive, but it robbed them of what they needed most - healthy, strong tribesmen to stand against the predations of the yuan-ti and the bugbears. He, and the others, would not listen (perhaps not surprising - it is hard to instantly change one's deeply-held beliefs, and since I would not change for them, it shouldn't surprise me that they would not change for me), and I eventually tired him out, and the others killed him for being defeated. Disgusted, I left the caves, and with the others, moved out once again to explore more of the city.

Jorie had a parrot companion flying overhead to contact us if anything unusual happened from his vantage point at the caves while we explored. It alerted us to a curious meeting: the bugbear chieftain exited their compound, blew a horn, and summoned the Lady of the Lake. After about a ten minute conversation (would that we could have overheard it!), the chieftain handed over a box, and the Lady departed.

We hit upon the idea that since we could not find Dale, we should leave notes for him inviting him to a rendezvous of our choosing. While this was certainly a dangerous gambit, it was better than what we were doing: quickly losing cachet with the mongrelmen, the bugbears and the yuan-ti ready to crush us between their combined might and interests. We had to upset the status quo and hope that things would turn out all right. Our mission, after all, was to find the whereabouts of Dale, and while the evil groups were a tempting target, we had to be able to survive to report back, or all would be in vain. The notes said "Kellan Evershar, Paladin of Heironeous, wishes to meet with you at the temple by the lake shortly after dark to discuss your current state and possible redemption." We left copies of this note at the sarcophagi we had discovered, and at the end of the day, made ready at the place we had appointed.

The response was quickly forthcoming. As the last light left the sky, four vampire spawn (two mongrelmen, one bugbear, and one tasloi) crept up to the roof where we waited, and a reptilian flying creature with rider swooped down and alighted on our tower. The rider lifted his helm, and the sight of Stirling Dale's undead white face stared back at me.

While I had suspected Dale's fate, the fact of his condition was greatly disturbing to me. Here was the man whose tales of valor and might I had grown up hearing - an idol of my young innocent days, as I dreamt of defeating evil at the side of one of our premier hunters of the dead - and now he had become that which he most hated. Was I, a mere undistinguished knight, to destroy this paragon? Who was I to defeat him? The answer, of course, is that each of us must do our best to do our duty, and let Heironeous champion the valorous. Meanwhile, hoping to get more time, I struck up conversation with him. It turns out that he was turned by the vampire yuan-ti, and he does not see any difference in his responsibilities; he carries on as if still in Heironeous' service, destroying evil, but in his own way - by turning them, slowly, one by one to vampires, and causing maximum fear among them all. He rejected my suggestion that he come back with us to find some way to heal his condition; he is truly a vampire, he's happy about it, and he is slaying evil right and left. Seeking to buy time to think, I told him that my superiors would not accept me coming home without proof of his whereabouts; I asked him to return the next night with a letter to you explaining that he still existed. He agreed to do so, seeing perhaps that I was indeed trying to buy time but still respecting a young paladin's devotion to duty and honor. With that, he turned and once again took flight, the fallen paladin silhouetted against the moon above. 

DMs TWENTY-THIRD SESSION NOTES

I was impressed with the players' disguise plan from the previous session, and the plan went off without a hitch. 

However, they then spent the next day wandering around the city in full daylight. In good conscience I couldn't let the bugbears NOT notice that, so the "political" situation changed once again.

The encounter with Dale was a lot of fun for me, watching the players squirm, trying to decide if they could "take him" or not right then and there...


----------



## Eridanis (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: SESSION TWENTY-THREE: the fallen paladin*



			
				Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *The encounter with Dale was a lot of fun for me, watching the players squirm, trying to decide if they could "take him" or not right then and there... *




Heh. Both Rodrigo and Dinkeldog missed the session, so it would have been Nik, Jaag, and Kellan (and Nakhtibastet, the sphinx - she stopped by to see the foolish humanoids) versus Dale, his mount, and several vampire spawn. Perhaps that was for the best; had we been at full strength, we would have probably tried to take him out, and we would have almost certainly had a TPK.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 18, 2002)

*SESSION TWENTY-FOUR: smiting bugbears*

KELLAN’s TWENTY-FOURTH SESSION JOURNAL

We decided to leave the yuan-ti alone, and instead concentrate our force on the bugbears. 

We rested until evening, when we expected a rendezvous with Stirling Dale's minions; two of them, the yuan-ti- and mongrelman spawn, arrived as promised with his message to you, wrapped in leather and sealed. With the advice that we "shouldn't overstay our welcome", they departed, giving us some time to deal with the bugbears and (hopefully) reclaim our wand of restoration before fighting Dale.

The next day, Nik flew invisibly up to the bugbear watch-post we had previously detected, and while he killed one bugbear, another escaped to warn the others. Since the jig was up, Nik flew back with the body, but his attempt to speak with the dead bugbear proved a failure. With all five of us at full power, we resolved to weaken their resolve; Jorie summoned lightning from the sky, impressively destroying the outer gate and the inner doorway, frightening off the outdoor bugbear sentries in the process. We moved into what we thought of as the main complex, moving down a hallway to two door doors across from each other. Suspecting a trap, we were pretty much ready when Jaag booted the one door and took several javelins right to the chest; we battled a dozen and a half bugbears of varying power, defeating them at the cost of considerable resources. We moved further down the passageway, fighting several more who triggered a log trap that further damaged our stout dwarven friend. More of the bugbear compound lies before us to explore; more evil creatures to defeat in pursuit of our greater goal.

JAAG’s TWENTY-FOURTH SESSION JOURNAL

Who knew the wee little one had such powers? Jorie always was a strange one, talking to animals and convincing them to charge valorously like a crazy paladin into the fray of battle. With a wave of his hand did he call down a stroke of lightning precisely upon the outer doors of the bugbears' keep! We all waited for signs of activity from inside the walls...but, nothing. Jorie called down another bolt to strike the doors again, which he had now transformed into a melted mass of metal and rubble. (Jorie never showed us that trick before. I shall have to remind him of our good friendship and remember to not tease his "pets" from now on.)

We encountered little resistance outside as Jorie proceeded to strike down the carved copper doors to their temple as well. Ahhh! The cowards wouldn't even show their faces to us! It didn't take us long to find a pair of doors to either side of the main passage. As I prepared myself and faced one of the doors, it swung open and several bugbears with javelins were upon me before I had time to react. I cried out in severe pain, as my companions rallied to my aid. So much blood! Grrrr! Now it was my turn! 

Kellan and I held off one flank of bugbears at their doorway, while Rodrigo was unleashing his familiar flaming death sentence upon those trying to exit the opposite doors. Nik used his cure wand to stop my bleeding as I carried out my mad cleaving ritual upon the enemy.  Meanwhile, Kellan was unleashing his warcry...a truly unexpected and unnerving sound; I thought maybe he was losing his honorable composure and had finally lost his mind. Nevertheless, the bugbears fell under Kellan's fury, some of them with quite a confused and disturbed expression as they listened to Kellan just before they greeted death.  

[note: Kellan's warcry, apparently, is "Wheeeeee!"]

We thought we had vanquished all the bugbears in the immediate vicinity, but we had little time to rest ourselves. Rodrigo had pulled one of his usual disappearing acts and strayed from the group--but this time he wasn't in the back. We heard the familiar sound of his fireball spell further down the passage in front of us, so we all rushed ahead to see that our friend was well...and that's when it hit me. I was struck by a heavy log that swung out from an intersecting passageway. Darn that Rodrigo! Grrrrrrr! Without my rage to carry me forward I think I would have passed out.

Our group destroyed the last two bugbears at the steps just ahead of the trap. Finally, we were able to briefly rest. My heart was still racing, but I managed to summon Nik before I passed out from my wounds.  It took a great deal of Nik's resources, but he managed to bring my wounds under control, and make me battle worthy before any more bugbears arrived. For now, we wait.

JORIE's TWENTY-FOURTH SESSION JOURNAL

I hate bugbears.  Nothing but overgrown goblins that haven't been to the groomers.  It was good, then, that we decided to take our fight to them.  Politically in the valley it should set the vampires and the Yuan-ti into a more antagonistic position.  I have a feeling before we leave this valley, we'll be destroying both of the abominations once we take care of the vermin on steroids here.

As for cleaning out the vermin, we seemed to make some headway.  I came prepared, now that I can call on Ehlonna's purifying flames, and helped strike a blow for the cause of harmony with nature that the bugbears refuse to understand.  

The first step was to call down the powers of the lady in the form of lightning strikes against their hold in the city.  With bolts coming down on them every ten minutes, it was only a matter of time before their outer gates fell, and then the doors to the inside of their home.  We waited a few minutes longer until I felt that the storm had built up to where I could call on another bolt for help if we needed to cover our retreat.

True to their goblinoid natures, we were met with ambush.  A number of them, skilled in finding vital areas to strike were in two opposite rooms.  When those in one room chose to ambush Jaag, wounding him badly with javelins, I responded immediately by calling on Ehlonna to strike down the foul ones in the opposite room, badly injuring most of them with a strong column of purifying fire.  Obviously Ehlonna was smiling down on us this day.  Rod responded with a fireball into the room with Jaag's ambushers.

It took a while, and we took a lot of damage, but we were able to overcome our adversaries and prepare to move on.

I'm glad I left Polly, the parrot, my sole remaining animal companion, with the Sphinx outside.  I doubt she would survive battle down here.  I think when we're done here I'll scout above and see if I can find a leopard or three in the jungle above the valley walls.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jun 18, 2002)

Luckily, the bugbears opened the doors to attack us, since we've proven that to this party, a locked door is a greater impediment than any demon or dragon could be.

-Nikolai Dhavros


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jun 20, 2002)

Ironically, the Druid is the door-opener of the party.

Btw, thanks to KidCthulhu for loaning us her husband for last night's game.  PCat was way to much fun.  (Please move to Chicago...it really is a nice city...)


----------



## KidCthulhu (Jun 20, 2002)

Loan, schmoan.  He's his own master.  Plus, if I let him go this time, I can go next time!


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jun 20, 2002)

Keep Wednesday night open for us.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 20, 2002)

I bet YOU would have the guts to play John Wells.


----------



## Eridanis (Jun 20, 2002)

But would KC want to pet Jorie? That's the important question.

Remember, kids - keep the druid happy, and rub his tummy every once in a while. Maybe even scratch him behind the ears. That's what I learned from the master last night.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 25, 2002)

*SESSION TWENTY-FIVE: a lesson in humility*

NIK’s TWENTY-FIFTH SESSION JOURNAL

Well, that, as they say, was not how we expected that to go.

Our ruse of hitting the Bugbears, then the Yuan-Ti, had worked up to this point. Hit and run tactics had yielded a couple of minor victories that perhaps got us feeling a little overconfident. We yearned for bigger kills. We got what we wished for.

Jorie began our assault on the bugbear lair with repeated lightning strikes from a Call Lightning. We blew the doors off the place - literally. As we moved in our first mistake (and probably the biggest) was not protecting Jaag as we moved into what we knew was an ambush point. Roguish bugbears dealt heavy damage to the dwarf, and we never quite recovered. Those two dozen or so bugbears went down easily. Next we were faced with a huge bolted gate. Luckily, the bugbears couldn’t  stand to simply wait us out, or perhaps they felt the need to protect their young in a different section of the lair, but eventually they came out at us.

We entered the bugbear chief's Great Hall, and that is about all I remember.

Kellen tells me I was under the effects of a confusion spell, and I can find no reason to disagree. When I recovered my faculties fully, Jaag was dead, and Jorie was almost dead - in the form of a great bear of the north. The fact he hadn't changed back was the only thing to tell me he was not yet dead.

His return to gnomish form moments later told me that it was too late to do anything about it. We fought to a point where we could regroup, and we decided to use our teleport scroll (Rodrigo's typical hanging back had forced him to use the other when he got himself locked out of the fight) and return to Verbobonc. I was able to take everyone with the help of a little magic to reduce Kellan's size. We would leave no bodies to be desecrated by our foes. Rodrigo stayed behind, saying he would be fine. We expect him to be able to teleport to us tomorrow, or soon after.

As we left, we heard the sound of slaughter. The Yuan-Ti had used this opportunity to take the valley, and were killing the bugbear children and women by the score.

We will deal with them later.

-Nikolai Dhavros

*****

KELLAN’s TWENTY-FIFTH SESSION JOURNAL

After taking several moments to regroup, we moved slowly toward the double doors at the end of the hallway. Nik suspected the bugbears were spying on us through the obvious watchholes in the door, and a crossbow bolt fired through the hole quickly discouraged that activity. We passed the temple doors and instead turned left down to the end of the hallway. As Nik tried to finesse the door's lock, we were attacked from behind by a spellcasting female bugbear; she dropped a flame strike on our position, and dashed back around the corner. Quickly turning to engage, we came around the corner just in time to see three other bugbear fighters protecting her; as we began to fight, they fled toward the temple doors and began to close them. Jaag bravely lept to the door on the speed of his magic boots, and prevented its closing; we moved into the room beyond to do battle.

A large temple/throne-room awaited us; at least 60 feet long and 40 feet wide, with the bugbear chieftain (named Shruzgrap?) on the throne, the spellcasting woman at his right hand, and two fierce leopards at heel. (Shruzgrap is apparently a ranger of some skill, as his dual-wielding swords would shortly show.) 

A dozen bugbears lurked in the shadows and sprag on us as we entered; Jaag continued to move towards the bugbear chieftain while I engaged several bugbear rogues. Jorie shapeshifted into a polar bear and moved to stand by Jaag, while Rodrigo, staying somewhat behind us invisibly, had the doors slammed shut and bolted before he could get through (which gave him good position to see the escape of the women and children of the bugbear clan, who made good their escape while we were engaged with the leaders). 

Nik was the victim of a confusion spell which kept him out of battle for about half the time, and while I was able to occupy about five bugbears on my own, thanks to the magical properties of my armor and sword, killing them one by one did not allow me to get closer to Jaag and Jorie; the two of them fell to the predations of the ranger chieftain, the spellcaster, the leopards, and several rogues that fought them in the center of the room. Rod risked using his teleport scroll (the one given us for an emergency return to Verbobonc) to get through the wall and into the throne room; and although he was running low on 'whammy', he did have several scrolls that were put to good use, including a web spell that ended up saving us, as the main party was ensnared while I finished off the remaining free bugbears and dragged Jorie's body out of the web to bring it back with us (Rod retrieved Jaag's from the center of the web). Once Nik shook off the effects of the confusion spell, we prepared to return home. Nik had one scroll left that would take all but one of us, but Rod volunteered to stay behind, as his casting the teleport from the scroll seemed to give him confidence that his sorcerous powers would soon be able to replicate the feat.

And so we returned to the temple with two slain comrades and the letter you have undoubtedly seen from Stirling Dale. We await your instructions on whether you wish us to return there, or whether you would prefer I and my comrades pursue another course of action. I am certain that no matter your decision, we will easily discover more evils to overcome and more good to spread.

I remain, in the service of the Great Knight,

Yours faithfully,

Kellan Evershar

*****

JORIE’s TWENTY-FIFTH SESSION JOURNAL

Most of the events were a blur.  Jaag needed help, Kellan was occupied, Nik was confused, and Rod was taking care of his own problems.  I knew that the polar bear form would give me the strength I needed, but I didn't realize that the tough skin of the bear wouldn't be reinforced by my barkskin.

Unfortunately, that mistake would be my undoing.  I remember the leader of the bugbears with his wounding sword, and several of their roguish giant smelly goblins, and the Maglubiyet-kissing whore.  I remember the pain.  I remember peace.

-----

I remember waking as a polar bear in a cool forest.  Maybe Rod had come in and teleported us back home, because the forests reminded me of the Dark Wood by Mirrormere.  There seemed no need to change from the bear form, so I walked for a time through the wood, eventually coming to a small set of burrows in a clearing.  Several badgers were there, so I changed form to be like them; I didn't want to distress them.

I watched the kits play for a while until I realized that one of the adults watching over was Ripper.  My own friend Ripper, lost to me fighting against the kobolds.  Ripper padded over to my side and sat beside me watching the kits contentedly.

Slowly day passed into night, and in the night a preternatural brightness came across the moon.  It focused itself into a glowing silver ball that drifted down into the clearing and formed into a form of an elven woman. This, I knew, was my Lady Ehlonna.  Joy leapt into my heart, and I tried to speak, but all that came out were badger barks.  "Hush," she said.  "Jorie, you've been delivered here by the hand of your enemies, but you won't stay long.  I can see that you've been experiencing life from the point of view of your brothers.  That is a good thing.  I intend for your education to continue when you return.  You shall not be permitted to return to humanoid form until you can assume the Thousand Faces."

She smiled again, "That is simple penance for losing focus of your friends' needs and vulnerabilities.  Be careful in the big world, little one, and do not return too soon."

-----

My Lady's form blurred as I was pulled away from the wood and delivered to my family.  There was much work to do.  The smelly bugbears survived hidden in the jungle.  Stirling Dale still threatened the valley and therefore the world outside the valley.  The Yuan-Ti abominations still threatened the world with the possession of the gate.

I am slightly limited now, although my paws are flexible enough.  I can speak, even though I am bound to the form of the Brothers as my natural shape.  I need to come up with some better protection in combat if I'm going to need to go wading in so much.

-----

The bugbears are dead now, and we have their sword of wounding.  I don't know what the next step is.  Perhaps a small strike on the Yuan-Ti.  We know where the vampires are holing up now, though, thanks to some communing I did with the local nature spirits.  The giant wasps could be troublesome, but we should be all right if I can ward against them.  There should also be some way to counter them.

Stirling is much too powerful for us to handle, and he sent some of his minions to attack us last night.  Maybe now he means to attack us on his own.  Maybe with Rodrigo back to help us we could survive against the vampires.  Maybe I need to commune again, and see if I can find the numbers and types of vampires in the region.

-----

RODRIGO's TWENTY-FIFTH SESSION JOURNAL

*****

RODRIGO’s TWENTY-FIFTH SESSION JOURNAL

At long last some peace and quiet back in civilization. It has been a while (as I have been separated from my journal) but I finally have a to chance write something here. As usual I intend to keep it brief. I reckon I don't have much time as I plan to indulge in as many whores and pints as I can before my return to the land that time forgot. It seems that no matter where I go I am tangling with these damn bloodsuckers. First it was John Wells, then the Yuan-Ti, and now Kellan's "Friend". I have pretty much decided that it is my fate to take care of these leeches so I have given up any hope of simply leaving and letting them feast on lizards and snakes. At times I think I am more committed to this mission than Kellan or any of the others. I have no clue what a "letter" from the vampire was supposed to do for him. My guess was it would land him in the red light district curing two bit hookers of the clap for the next year. It certainly would not qualify him as a Champion of Goodness or whatever he aspires to. My guess is the letter reads something like this:

_"Please excuse Kellan from Killing us. He has come down with the sniffles and will not be up to the job at this time."

XXOOXXXO

The Bad Guys_

So I figure that as long we can get the bad guys to sign a waiver that clears us of blame for innocents they may kill, then we should be golden, at least with Kellan's folks. Hey this Paladin thing does not sound so bad, maybe I can get this gig. At least me and Toad might get a nice steed to carry us around.

If things had kept going in this direction, though, I would have spent a week out here in this nasty Jungle with nothing more to show for my work than a hundred mosquito bites and a she-dog fiancée. So finally we get down to business and take it to these damn bugbears. As always, initially things went well. Jorie’s lightning show was spectacular and blew a nice hole in the bugbear lair. But when we finally got stuck into it my folks start dropping like badgers. Nothing pains me more than to leave treasure behind but we pretty much had to leave the bugbear leaders in one piece and drag Jorie and Jaag back to get patched up... hopefully. Well with any luck I will wake up tomorrow in a pool of my own vomit with a hooker under each arm.... and then it's time to deliver some WHAMMY.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jun 26, 2002)

From a purely munchkin point of view, Jorie has the best stats in the group now.


----------



## Eridanis (Jun 26, 2002)

And the shiniest, most pettable coat. And SHARP, POINTY TEETH!

Perhaps Rod should file his teeth into points. After all, he's really a rock star at heart, epecially when it comes to groupies.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jul 19, 2002)

Hmmm.  Look what I just found.

Hey Wulf, if you forward journals to me, I'll take over the posting to this story hour.  Especially since one of us has roughly 7.75 free hours at work every day.  And it's not you.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jul 22, 2002)

*SESSION TWENTY-SIX: the tainted sword captured*

KELLAN’s TWENTY-SIXTH SESSION JOURNAL

To the Radiant Lady Gloriana Taskmettle, greetings -

We have taken time since our return to Verbobonc to train and seek counsel about our next moves to make in the jungle valley. As you surely now know, the local clergy have welcomed my decision to pursue a clerical path in concert with my continued paladin training, and have decided that since Nikolai and I make an effective team in the past, I would be placed under his guidance as we fight challenges of interest to both our churches. 

To wit, the church of Fharlangn is concerned about the possibility of a powerful gate that would allow transport to several sites, and they do not want it in the hands of an evil group like the yuan-ti. Thus, we are to return to the valley to destroy them. Now armed with the phylactery of faithfulness formerly owned by Stirling Dale, and warned by my superiors that I need to sort out the situation with the mongrelmen (somehow, this seems more difficult than dealing with vampires and yuan-ti!) I helped prepare for the journey back.

Nikolai kept busy in the meantime by communing for more information about the road ahead of us. I was most interested in gaining more guidance in the matter of Stirling Dale; while it would certainly seem unconsionable to form an alliance with him to defeat the yuan-ti, especially since we would need to turn on him in the end (a circumstance which he would certainly forsee), it would make tactical sense to ally with him against our common foe. The commune suggested that 'neither road (agaisnt the yuan-ti or against the vampire) should be traveled alone', which seemed to indicate that such an alliance might be fruitful; however, more contemplation and diplomacy will certainly be required in such a situation.

We did not return via the yuan-ti gate; rather, since Rod and Nik's powers of magic have developed over time, they were able to transport us directly to the mongrelmen's cave. They were, of course, disgruntled to see us; somehow, our destruction of the bugbear threat to them and our proven valiant deeds have not impressed them, but they are still 'hung up' on my not rutting with the chosen leader's mate. Having nearly given up on being able to get them to understand my way of thinking, but still mindful of the need and opportunity to bring them somehow under the influence of Heironeous, I and my companions first contacted the Lady to gather what information we could about the current situation. 

The yuan-ti were relatively content, having taken over the bugbear stronghold; the bugbear leaders had fled to the jungle. We decide to try to contact Stirling Dale next; we were instead confronted that evening with seven vampire-spawn (2 yuan-ti and 5 tasloi) that we were able to drive off (again, they turned to mist and fled after taking fatal damage; we still do not have means to permanently finish them off). We decided to start out the next morning to find the bugbear leaders.

We eventually found them in a burial mound, one decorated with illustrations of anthropomorphic snake and leopard people. Entering the mound, we once again encountered the same vampire spawn form the night before, and the bugbear ranger and his cleric consort. After an extremely close fight, we were able finsih them off; Jaag, Jorie, and Nakhtibastet (our sphinx ally) were all but dead, Rod was not with us, and Nik and I were literally back-to-back with little health left when a well-timed healing spell enabled me to continue fighting them; the bugbear cleric eventually turned to flee, but a fly spell cast on me allowed me to keep up with her, and I eventually slew her out in the jungle.

To be continued...

*****

JAAG’s TWENTY-SIXTH SESSION JOURNAL

Ahhh! The foul taste of death still lingered in my mouth as I slowly opened my eyes and felt the pain of my battle weary corpse come alive once more. It must have been a truly fierce battle, as I could remember almost nothing of the fighting itself. Only faint images of the old feast hall and their ghosts passed through me, not nearly as vivid as my first visit to the afterlife. I do not think my weary soul will survive a third journey back to this world. Sometimes, I hear their voices, calling my name, calling me back to the feast hall to tell my tales and share the sacred ale passed only among the dead. They'll be watching me, I know. You are not forgotten, old ones. Give me your strength and wisdom, and I shall repay you with courage and honor! But today, I must rest my bones and recover my senses. "Hey! Nikolai! Bring me my ale! I'm thirsty!"

See if I do Heironeous any favors from now on! Hmmph! That Kellan fellow is really brave, or really foolish. More the latter, I think. No wonder humans are so short lived!

After a few days of rest, we chose to return through the portal gate once more, though I had my trepidations. We arrived in the mongrelmen's cave this time, and took time to reassess the situation. A day of information gathering revealed the following:

The sphinx told us the bugbear chieftain and his wife were in hiding in the forestl the lady of the lake said she would return our rod of restoration in exchange for the special sword being used by the bugbear chief; and the yuan-ti, who had taken advantage of our assault on the bugbears, have apparently now finished what we started at the bugbear camp.

Jorie and Nik helped to narrow down our search for the bugbear chieftain. Then the sphinx led us to the old burial site where we believed they hid. We knew the bugbears were hiding from the yuan-ti, so it was best to expect traps and alarms nearby. We found their hidden entrance at the burial mound and proceeded into the darkness, while the sphinx stood guard at the entry.

It didn't take long before we were met with perhaps a dozen undead--zombies mostly. Kellan and Nik were quick to turn them to dust, but our troubles didn't end there. Vampire spawn arrived, surrounding us. Ahh! An ambush! Luckily, Stirling Dale was not among them, but the bugbear chieftain and his wife were, along with the black blade that had taken my life!

The battle was vicious and without mercy. In the end, the chieftain's wife tried to run away with the sword, but Kellan chased her down and vanquished her. Rodrigo protests the possibility of trading the sword to the lady of the lake in return for our rod of restoration. Frankly, I think it best melted down and crafted into a dwarven blade, but it's mithril is tainted with dark magic, I'm sure of it.

***** NIKs TWENTY SIXTH SESSION JOURNAL

We returned to the Lost Valley today.

We had returned to Verbobonc with our tails between our legs and two dead companions, but the things we learned there made us decide to go back. Kellan has joined the ranks of Hospitalers in the meantime, and has begun some clerical training. I have been asked to watch over this aspect of his development.

Jorie has been resurrected as a badger. "Time to see how the other half lives," was his grandmother's only words to us.

Perhaps we should buy him a shovel. No, he couldn't use it, he has no opposable thumbs.

Jaag has been returned to us as well. Apparently he is making a name for himself in the Dwarven Halls of Heroes.

We decided to go after the remnants of the bugbears first, and got a big surprise when they were aided in fighting by several vampire spawn. The battle was ugly, and nearly lost; Kellan, Jaag, Jorie, and the Sphinx all went down at one point (yes the Sphinx aided us, after several of us had gone down).

I had been wounded by the bugbear chieftain's Wounding blade, and was losing blood, but I was still confident. I dimension doored to the opposite side of the battle, and was able to get Kellan, then Jaag, then Jorie, then the Sphinx back on their feet. Or paws, as the case may be. We then routed the last of our enemies, and recovered the Wounding blade, which the Lady of the Lake wants, perhaps to give to some unsuspecting would-be King. I will, however, leave it Rodrigo to call her a "watery tart."


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jul 22, 2002)

FYI-- I updated session 25 with a "lost" Rodrigo journal.


----------



## Eridanis (Aug 9, 2002)

*Pulse Check*

Just a bump to let you all know that we're still playing, but Wulf has been busier than any human being should be with his work situation. Coming up: finishing up the jungle madness, then movign on to something completely opposite. Plus, PirateCat's guest appearance!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 19, 2002)

I've handed off the reins on updating to dinkeldog, so we'll have more regular updates!

Sorry about snoozing at the wheel here, but it really has been crazy at work...


Wulf


----------



## Old One (Aug 19, 2002)

*Whatever...*

It's not like you are working AND publishing d20 gaming materials...back to work, slacker!

~ Old One


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Whatever...*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *It's not like you are working AND publishing d20 gaming materials...back to work, slacker!*




Well, I'm currently commuting every other week, so it throws a kink in things. 

At the moment, however, I'm updating that _other_ story hour, so there!


Wulf


----------



## Evil Gnome (Aug 27, 2002)

this just needs a BUMP!!!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 28, 2002)

It needs an update is what it needs.

Good thing I handed that job off to dinkeldog, or else he'd be here bitchin' about it himself.


----------



## Eridanis (Aug 28, 2002)

I just checked my notes, and I missed that next session due to be posted, and I don't think anyone else wrote a journal for that session. Maybe we could get Rodrigo to write something up, since his actions created such infamy?


----------



## Dinkeldog (Aug 28, 2002)

*Jaag's Journal:*

It became clear that the reward for all our efforts was now in our hands, or should I say, in my hands, _ for it was I, Jaag, "The Mighty," that held the black sword we captured from the bugbear chieftain!  Yes, it was my sword now!  And any who might try to steal it while it is in my care will meet a foul end!  It is a fine blade, but not of any dwarven craftsmanship that I could tell.  Perhaps a less choosy warrior might find it useful though. _

Kellan was off to talk to his superiors, while Nikolai said something about talking to his god or something as he went off to bed.  Sometimes, I think he just talks to himself in his sleep and then says weird stuff the next day, but so far he doesn't seem too, you know, crazy. Meanwhile, Jorie was busy haggling for a drink at the bar, which isn't easy to do when you're a badger.  But Rodrigo was mentioning something about knowing somebody who buys such things as the black sword I now possessed.  "Why not?," I thought.  "Hey, Rod.  Let's go talk to your friend and see what kind of price we can get?"  A smile crossed his face as I finished my ale, and a few minutes later we were in the seedy backroom of a different bar.

Rodrigo's connection had a buyer in mind right away, and if they can pay a price as high as 38,000gp for a single blade...well then!  Ordinarily, I'm patient with the others in the party and let them decide things, but I had been taught to be a good dealmaker by Hastur ever since I was a wee lad.  If the gold is good, then there will be no reason to wake the others so late at night, and with this much money, no reason to be disappointed over the trouble we've been through to get it.  Finally, my skills as a seller of weapons can be appreciated.

Sure, we had agreed with the lady that she would return our rod of restoration if we gave her the black blade, but we didn't promise, did we?  Only Kellan is foolish enough to make promises, and if he did promise I don't remember.  Rodrigo said himself that we can make a more powerful magic item than the magic rod that was taken from us with our 38,000 gp, so it only made sense that we would make the smarter deal. Going once?!  Going twice?!  Sold!  Not a bad deal at all if I do say so myself!

Before the end of the night, ironically enough, I spoke with Rodrigo of crafting something magical to strengthen my mind, so as not to become mind-controlled by evil spirits and such like Stirling Dale in the future.  Afterwards, being late, I imbued some of my own good spirits and had a few more ales before heading off to bed.

Sometime the next day, I awoke to hear Rodrigo and Nikolai arguing about something.  I came down and gave 3 gp to one of the bedchangers to run across the street and fetch me a mug of their best ale from the tavern.   But Nikolai kept yelling the whole time about the sword or something.   Rodrigo just stood there and pointed at me like I knew something.  I finally opened my eyes all the way.  I just stared back at Nik and said, "We sold it for a good price.  Here.  Here's your share."  And I handed him a large pouch filled with coins and gems.  He wasn't amused.  All I could do this early in the morning (and without my morning ale I should add) was stare back dumbly and respond, "what?!"

Nik just fumed off and went to talk to his god again.  It didn't take long before I heard a story about some guy that threw a bag of coins and gems into the crowd in the morning marketplace.  I felt my own pouch of loot for a moment.  Oh well.  Maybe Nikolai is more crazy than I thought.

The bedchanger walked in with my first ale of the day at last.  Ahhh! Now, where were we?

*Journal of Nikolai Davros, Twenty-Seventh entry *

I must confess to some concern over the actions, dare I say even the soul, of Rodrigo.  At some point, his recklessness will catch up with him, and if he is lucky, it will not be at a point where his loner streak leaves him vulnerable.

But I get ahead of myself.

We returned from the Valley with the Bugbear chieftain's blade.  I presumed it to be evil despite Kellan's detection attempt - it is possible to mask such things.  Rodrigo wanted to sell the thing, but Jorie and I convinced him to hold off until I could cast Commune the next day.

So during the night he and Jaag sold it anyway.

I was furious.  It turned out Jaag was influenced by the blade's magic, but Rodrigo had no such excuse.  I did the Commune anyway, and it revealed that the blade was evil, and that it would be best to recover it and either destroy it or give it to the Lady of the Lake.

The buyer of the blade was a man of poor repute named Black Jack Shellac.  He was on the road to Hommlet with a 6- hour lead by the time we learned his name the next day. I called an Invisible Stalker and tasked it with the job of recovering the sword.  This it did, with little effort.  It brought it back to me, and I wrapped it in my poncho so as to not come into direct contact with it, and Jorie and I took it immediately to the Lady.  There was no longer any thought in my mind of bargaining for a better deal; this thing needed to be disposed of in the best way possible.

Rodrigo gave me my share of the sale price, some 9,000gp in small diamonds and other gems.  I went to the town market, and threw them with all my might into the crowd, and returned to my meditations.  Clearly I must have atoning to do.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Aug 29, 2002)

*Jaag’s Journal, Entry 28*

 Jaag's Journal:

The entrance to the yuan-ti lair appeared vacant and unguarded, but we all knew better.  Nikolai detected the presence of a magical glyph at their entrance and, not wanting to spend his magical powers before the coming fight, fearlessly walked in first.  Nik didn't appear bothered except for a cough and a shiver.  The yuan-ti will have to do better than that to keep us at bay!

Further in, there was a bridge, guarded with another glyph at the far end.  Just after the glyph were two chained lizards, alert now and hissing loudly at our presence.  As we began to cross, boulders from above came raining down upon Kellan who was in the middle of the bridge.   I was able to shoot dead one of the lizards with my arrows before the two of us safely returned to our original side of the bridge.  The bridge was then promptly destroyed by more falling boulders from tasloi hidden above on small ledges.

With a little bit of magic from Nik and Rod, we had no more trouble from the tasloi above us or the noisy lizard.  Nik flew across carrying Kellan first to let him set off the glyph, then took each of us in turn across the chasm.

We soon came upon a modest forge operated by two bugbears.  Kellan and I finished them easily, but some tasloi were up high in the vines and a pair of yuan-ti we hadn't immediately noticed were making their escape.

We eventually pursued the snake men up to a solid copper door.  Nik noticed a glyph and triggered it on himself once again--with enough doors and glyphs the snakemen won't be needing to fight us with swords and spears!  But ending the glyph wouldn't be enough to get past this time.  The door was securely locked.  We had no key, and Nik hadn't the skills to get the lock undone.  Now what?  Rod had no magical tools or tricks up his sleeve at the moment.  It appeared we were simply locked out.

That's when little Jorie stepped up to the front and told us to get back.  He transformed himself from a badger into a polar bear before our eyes and proceeded to maul the door down.  As soon as the door hit the floor the yuan-ti attacked.  They transformed Jorie instantly from polar bear to fish.  Thank goodness it wasn't me in the front!  Just goes to show that when you play with magic, you pay the price in ways unimaginable!  But Jorie was something of a shapechanger, so I left him to deal with his trouble as I leaped down to one side of the ramped steps to give me cover from the caster that got Jorie.

Jorie's lepoard leaped forward and sought vengeance for his master while Jorie transformed once again into a polar bear and rejoined the fight.

As Rodrigo prepared me with improved invisibility and haste spells to give me a valuable advantage in avoiding the snakemen's spells, I was making my mark on them with my masterwork arrows.  Then, a giant web appeared accross the floor hampering movement as we tried to quickly regroup and pursue the snakemen further into their lair.

Nikolai and Kellan used a dimension door to get behind the enemy yuan-ti, while I faced a wall of tasloi guarding the door.  I empowered my magical shield and successfully blinded many of the tasloi in front of me--cutting them down in a fury as I made my way toward Kellan and Nik.

One!  Two!  Three!  Their blindness kept them from hitting me, and I made sure to not let any of them get away.  Four!  Five!  Six!  They won't be climbing any vines without their arms now will they!?  Seven! Eight!  Ahhhh!  Feel the rush!  GRRRR!!!  More than a dozen tasloi littered the floor before I finally reached Kellan's side and helped him finish the snakeman.

Rod and Nik appeared to be battling a 2nd yuan-ti near a statue at the far end of the room.  It wasn't until I saw it appear that I realized our fight wasn't over yet.  Rod pummeled the snakeman with what seemed like an endless volley of magic missiles.  We had it surrounded as we each pummeled it with massive blows until finally it succumbed and became a lifeless husk.

Alas, remembering the lessons taught by adventuring with Rodrigo, I knew better than to trust a sorcerer (and apparently so did Nik as he proceeded to the other snakeman's body), and I cut off the snakeman's head.  At least Stirling Dale won't be getting these to become his minions.


*Jorie Thunderstone’s Journal (Entry 28)*

Today we started the decent into the Yuan-ti fortress.

I have a very bad feeling about this.  I don't think we have enough of an escape route.

We seem to be in for a major fight just now.  It's most likely the first of several.  There are several yuan-ti, one of whom attempted to _slay_ me, which doesn't bode well for either of us.  Fortunately, I used my most powerful spell, one which will enlarge Gizmo and Spot to twice their normal sizes.  Gizmo also has the Greater Magic Fang on him, so he should be more effective in combat still.

I sure hope they can save my bacon.

Right now I'm flopping and twitching on the floor.  I'm going to have to return to my normal form, rather than the bear, as I'll need to conserve my final wildshaping for some obstacle like the huge copper door I had to tear down just prior to becoming a huge (well large anyway) target for the ire of a dozen tasloi and several more yuan-ti.

* Journal of Nikolai Davros, Entry Twenty-Eight*

The door finally opened (we need to do something about that).

We found ourselves opposed by 4 Yuan Ti (and as it turned out, 2 more invisible that we did not yet see), and a large number of Tasloi up amongst the vines along the ceiling.

I flew above the mess, and with all my enchantments up, was quite effective in battle.  Rodrigo let fly a fireball, but its effects were dampened by an _Unhallow_ in the area.  We cut them down the old-fashioned way instead.

The invisible Yuan Ti (a wizard and a cleric) retreated beyond yet another door.  Jaag and Kellen marched down to see what was up.  Luckily the enemy opened the door. 4 ranks of Tasloi blocked the way to 2 abominations and 2 purebloods, but I flew up to Kellen, and Dimension Door'd us both to the rear, where we let loose on the enemy.  We were quickly surrounded by more Tasloi, but found them to be little threat.  We took down the purebloods first, then the abominations with Jorie's help (in the form of a great white bear).

Jaag amused himself cutting Tasloi to ribbons.  Within seconds he had decimated the first group of 16, and started on the second.

Kellen killed the Yuan Ti cleric, but it took a Phantasmal Killer from Rodrigo to bring down the wizard.  The cleric had a form of magic that caused a portion of its wounds to be manifested on a large copper Yuan Ti statue in the chamber.

We searched the premises thoroughly.  Now we must decide what to do with the treasure found, and more importantly, what to do about Sterling Dale.

*Kellan’s Journal*
After returning to Verbobonc to regroup, we made ready for another foray into the jungle. Teleporting back, we made tracks for the yuan-ti stronghold; since there would be little gained from trying to sneak into the fortress (clanking warriors in armor are not subtle), we simply strode up to the front entrance and made our way in. The doors before us were warded with glyphs; the one at the front door damaged with cold, but otherwise did no harm. We crept futher in, following passageways of worked stone decorated with curling snake-men and ... other things. At one point, a cave, open to the air above, lay before us, with a flimsy 80-foot long rope bridge across and lizards guarding the far end; fearing a trap, Nik flew across to investigate, and detected another glyph at the end of the bridge. As I moved across to to help identify it, tasloi attacked from above with poisoned javelins; Rod's fire spells made short work of their hidey-hole, though, and we made our way across, intentionally setting off the glyph (one that explosively destroyed the bridge's stays on that side), and we moved on.

The passage sloped downward, and eventually passed above a forge; chained below us were two bugbears, obviously slaves and in very poor health. Seeing no other recourse (there was no way to get them to the surface, and they were manifestly evil as well), I put them out of their misery with a quick decapitation each. Continuing down the hallway, we encountered large double doors; Jorie, in bear form, forced the door while we waited a short distance away, and as the doors fell inward, he was instantly hit with a polymorph, turning him into a guppy. We knew that yuan-ti awaited us within, and we quickly moved forward for battle.

The walls of the large room before us were covered in vines and nets, stretching up to the ceiling. As I moved forward into the room and engaged a yuan-ti (one of four visible), more javelins flew from above us; obviously more tasloi were hiding in the vines above. After quickly dispatching one, I moved forward to engage another, but proved slower than Jorie and his animal companions, who made short of it, while Jaag and  Nikolai dispatched the other two. There were two more combatants invisible (I was able to see them through Jorie's spell of blindsight), but they moved off deeper in to the complex during the battle. I gave pursuit, slowly making way down the large hallway; Jaag came up to join me and moved ahead down the hallway. Another door lay before us, and we decided on a change of tactics; Jaag booted the door to the sight of several dozen tasloi, and invisible spellcasters beyond, but Nik and I dimension doored into the middle of the room, behind the yuan-ti cleric, and I immediately set to work distracting  her. Jaag was an incredible slayer of evil, making very short work of the tasloi, but sheer numbers impeded his progress, while the cleic and the wizard cast spells and attacked us. It was a tough fight, but in the end not as tough as the bugbears; this was due in part to the spell preperations we were able to make (enhancements to strength, sight, speed, and element resistance), and
partly because Rod single-handedly slew the wizard with his phantasmal killer spell, leaving the burden of finishing us to the cleric, who while evil, powerful and enhanced with spells of her own,eventually fell to our spells and blades. We counted ourselves lucky, and made for the surface to regroup.


----------



## Urbanmech (Aug 29, 2002)

Yea!  An update!  

Good stuff, fighters gotta love it when they get a chance to actually use great cleave at higher levels.  Nothing like hewing through tasloi left and right.


----------



## Painfully (Aug 29, 2002)

Actually, Jaag never picked up great cleave, but he did use cleave.  I think he had just gained two attacks per round about then, so he cut down maybe two or three tasloi per round.  It helped a lot that the tasloi were blinded too.  It took Kellan and Nik the same amount of time to kill the two snakemen near them as it did for Jaag to chop through the dozen or more tasloi standing between them.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Sep 5, 2002)

*From the Journal of Nikolai Davros…*

We mopped up the remaining Yuan Ti and delved deeply into their lair.  We located the gate out, as well as a box which we suspect holds the key to the gate.  After discussions, we decided that it was vital to destroy Sterling Dale.  I didn't ask  Kellen of his prior pledges to leave him alone; I feel no compunction to spare Dale, especially after his vampire spawn attacked us in the burial mound.

We couldn't use magic to find Dale, but we could use it to find his Wyvern. We did so, and started the ascent to the Wasp Nest where he had secreted himself.  I flew Jaag up, while Rod climbed invisibly.  The Wyvern attacked us in mid-flight, and poisoned Jaag.  Rod drove the thing off with his magic, and then blew it out of the sky.

We advanced into the nest, finally fighting Dale and several spawn in a large chamber filled with wasps and their homes.  A missed the vampire with a Searing Light, but caught him with the second.  We turned his spawn, and forced him to take mist form.

His resting place is in this nest somewhere, and I have a plan to find it.

*Sir Kellan’s Diary*

The yuan-ti stronghold lay before us, and somewhere within lay the gate we had been sent to secure. After searching the area with no further resistance, we discovered it: a circular object on a stage-like platform, the outside covered in symbols and constellations we did not recognize. A podium at the base of the stage held a hexagonal slot about 3 inches deep - obviously meant for a key of some sort. After resting the night, we investigated the area further, and discovered a secret hiding spot that held a box and a book - each radiating magic.

After discussing the situation, we determined that rather than continue spending time examining the gate, we should seek out Stirling Dale – the only force left in he valley that could pose a threat to us and the gate. After discussing various magical solutions, I suggested trying to locate the wyvern-like creature that served as Dale's mount; this led us to travel across the valley, past the lake (where the Lady was nowhere to be found), past the old bugbear fortress, and to the far cliff wall - where the nest was to be found, some 250 feet above our heads.

Nik cast his fly spell to ferry Jaag, Rod, and me up to the nest. Jaag was first, and so was the first to be attacked; about 150 feet up, the wyvern attacked from the air. While it certainly posed a threat, a combination of Rod's fireball and magic missiles, along with a few arrows and crossbow bolts, felled the creature, and caused it to crash into the lake. Soon, we were all the cave mouth that served as a staging area to enter the nest.

From the start, we were attacked by the nasty beasts; one of Jorie's spells caused the vermin to be replled from him, and that gave us some room to fight them. We advanced to find the beginning of the nest itself – climbing it would prove to be nearly impossible in full armor, and it fell to Nik to ferry Jagg to the interior, while Rod teleported me into the thick of the fray, where the wasps were joined by Dale himself.

Dale seemed to be surprised that we were coming for him, or perhaps it was his bravado that made him try to fool us into thinking he was not a threat. At any rate, Dale's prowess as a swordsman was quickly proven to be well-founded; with his first blow, Dale sundered Jaag's magical axe, and the brave dwarf fell after several quick blows. Jorie summoned and magically enhanced several leopards to deal with the wasps, letting us concentrate on the vampire who wreaked terrible wounds on all of us, draining energy from all but Rod. Just as victory semed to be his, and he began to gloat, I raised my blade and shouted, "I shall die as a true Paladin of Heironeous!" Whith what would certainly be my last swing, I connected, and brought the vampire so close to death that he needed to turn gaseous, and flee.

*Jorie's Journal*

I knew this final showdown with Stirling Dale was going to be too dangerous, so Spot and Polly stayed safely away.  Gizmo should be safe enough, though, and I was planning on Animal Growth'ing him in addition.

We knew Dale would be in a giant wasp nest, so I memorized repel vermin to help keep them under control.  Then we set off in the direction of Dale's mount--a wyvern--using the result of my circle dance.  Fortunately, the wyvern was relatively close to his master.  Unfortunately, when we got to the cliff face, Nik decided to take Jaag up to the opening to the nest.  

Normally, I'd agree that Jaag was the best choice to take the brunt of the initial assault.  This time, though, I was prepared.  Repel vermin would keep the bad things at bay, the others could come in as needed, I had a lesser restoration memorized and another in an infusion, and neutralize poison as well.  If I needed it, I could wildshape into a bear, but nothing should be able to make it past the barrier.

Before I knew what was happening, though, Jaag was up on the ledge.  Then the wyvern struck, and the aerial battle involving everyone else (Gizmo and I just watched from the sidelines, lacking any good ranged firepower).  Eventually the wyvern retreated, but the wasps had discovered Jaag and before Nik could get me up there, Jaag had been stung a couple times, including a couple times by the wyvern.  With his dwarven consititution, he seemed to be only minimally affected.  Lesser restoration  helped ease that damage.

Getting everyone else up and clearing out the rest of the giant wasps didn't take too long.  I changed into polar bear form, since the uneven floor looked to be more easily traveled in that form, and I might need to be able to strike some blow.  I had powered Gizmo up with a greater magic fang, so he was practically a force of nature on his own.  Rod expended a great amount of his magical power on the wyvern, so he created a flaming sphere and mostly stayed out of the way, as did I.

Coming around out of the first chamber of the nest into the next larger chamber (as well as onto much more difficult terrain as the honeycomb was more developed here), we were ambushed by a large amount of wasps and several vampire spawn in addition to Stirling himself.  'Why?' he asked us, as if he didn't recall the vampire spawn he'd set on us several times in the recent past.

Standing aside and reaching into my spell component pouch which Gizmo had carried for me, I pulled what I needed to cast a summoning spell and call on several leopards for aid.  The leopards appeared while Gizmo moved forward with them prepared to strike at the vampires while they tackled the wasps.  Everyone else moved forward, as well, although Jaag and Kellan seemed to have trouble moving on the uneven flooring.  Nik finally solved the problem by flying over to Kellan and grabbing him, then using one of the spells granted to him by Fharlanghn, travelled right next to Stirling.  

At my next opportunity, I grew Gizmo and the leopards to a much larger size and unleashed them on our foes.  True to the plan, Gizmo started in on the nearest of the vampire spawn, which had flanked Kellan along with Stirling.  It was vitally important to remove the distraction behind Kellan as Stirling seemed to be launching mighty blows.

It was a difficult battle, but eventually we were able to reduce Stirling and his spawn to clouds of mist that fled elsewhere.  I'm sure we'll find a way to where he is.  Nik always has a plan...


----------



## Dinkeldog (Sep 19, 2002)

*Dinkeldog reaches into the pile*

Why, lookee here!

Let's just pull this to the top so that Wulf can make his update.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Sep 24, 2002)

*From the Collected Letters of Sir Kellan Evershar*

Nikolai cast a spell called ethereal jaunt, which allowed him to follow Dale's mist form to wherever it might go - in this case, further into the cave nest, and up into one of the capped nest cells on the ceiling. Nik returned to us, reporting the presence of five vampire spawn huddling near the cave entrance - Rod lobbed a fireball down the hallway to quickly polish them off, which had the unfortunate side effect of setting the paper nest aflame. Quickly, we detected the cell Dale's regenerating body was cloistered in; rematerializing inside the cell, Nik drove the broken wood haft of Jaag's axe through the vampire's heart. "I will be the first to curse your name, but not the last" - with these words to Nik, Stirling Dale was incapacitated.

While Rod and Jaag teleported back to Verbobonc, Nik and I dragged the fallen paladin's body out into the sunlight. The undead flesh began to wisp and burn, and a glowing light surrounded the body - to be replaced slowly with gathering shadows, and a shrill scream resounded in our ears, as if a soul was being devoured. This is the sad end of our former brother-in-arms, Stirling Dale. I think to the very end he still thought he was capable of carrying out the will of Heironeous, even with the blackness that he knew was encompassing his heart. Surely, some dark power had replaced Dale's holy abilities with evil ones, perhaps with Dale not even fully knowing the import and source of the change. It is certain that our comrade's tale is a cautionary one, a story of hubris and a good man turned evil as much by his quest for power as by an unfortunate encounter with a vampire yuan-ti in a land so far from the place of his final death. Still, his accomplishments in the service of our Master were many, and we have returned his sword to the priests at the temple here, to be treasured so that others may think about his life, undeath, and death, and be made wiser for the contemplation.

Jorie remained in the valley while Nik and I teleported to Verbobonc; we knew we would return in several days, probably with reinforcements from our temples to permanently hold the gateway stronghold. Thus followed several days of recuperation and provisioning; while bland-sounding, it was not without its moments; Rod visited a female sage of his aquaintance (a frequent beneficiary of his coin, if I may put it delicately) to ascertain some information about the black book we had found; the divination went disastrously wrong, as we found out when Rod teleported directly into our compound, screaming for help at the top of his lungs. From what we could gather once we reached the scene, a powerful demon was summoned up by the book, or the act of divination, or both, and the demon wreaked havoc on the place, encasing the entire building in sheets of ice before departing.

Whether coincidence or not, this was the first day that clerics and spellcasters of all types began having troubles receiving or casting spells. Nikolai contacted a lesser servant of Fharlanghan to gather more information, and the harried servant let on that an evil was growing that requires the attention of the gods - an evil not dealt with ever before. In addition, it said that the instrument of doom and salvation lay within our midst. While cryptic, this intelligence made us want to find out more about the portal, and what we would need to do to correct the problems developing all over the known world.

Two days later, Nik and I returned to the valley to tie up many loose ends. We had to hold up our side of the agreement with Nakhtibastet and help her leave the valley; after finding her, we found out that a half-dozen yuan-ti had re-entered the stronghold, and left with something folded up. They were quite agitated, and vanished into the jungle. Nik's teleportation could only be done once per day, so it gave me time to visit the mongrelmen and see what needed to be done there.

Upon my arrival, it was obvious that they did not appreciate all we had done to help their lives in the valley; no matter that we had destroyed their enemies, ending the threats to their lives and their need to live in dank caves. They were angry that I would not rut with their woman, and said they had no need for me as their leader; that my "rash actions would have repercussions" (an enigmatic formulation they would not elaborate on). They released me from the duties of leadership, for which I was grateful; certainly, while I was willing to deal with the consequences of the situation they had placed me in, and help them improve their lives in the valley, they were unwilling to see past their own situation. I cannot blame them for their point of view, but they were even confused as to how I became their leader; they implied that I had eagerly stepped forward to challenge their former leader, when in fact I only stepped forward when no one else would (certainly I would never eagerly claim to be leader of our group; any such title would be for Nikolai to receive if it ever mattered). I shall meditate on the misunderstandings of this situation and hopefully learn how I can avoid such troubles in the future. Certainly, those responsible for guarding the gateway stronghold had best be wary of the folk, for they have proven unreliable as a population to be counted on for aid.

The next day, we prepared to leave with Nakhtibastet, but we first tried to contact the Lady in the Lake, with no success. We teleported back to the outskirts of the city, and I found myself quite saddened at the prospect of leaving such an interesting and faithful ally. After nearly completing our good-byes, I remembered something Rod had mentioned some time ago, and I had discarded out-of-hand: would it be possible to have her as a companion, as some others in our order have done with dragons and unicorns in lieu of mounts? I had discarded the notion, thinking that such a creature would be unwilling to join me, even in a more equal situation than a paladin finds with his special mount, but on impulse, I asked her, and she agreed to join me, on the condition that I would help her with a riddle that had been perplexing her for some time. Each morning, she will ask me for the answer to the riddle, and the day we discover the right answer is the day she leaves my service. This seemed quite equitable to me, and so the agreement was reached.

Now we face more troubling times, and a solution to the current problems seems to lie through the unknown destination on the other side of the planar gate. When I shall be able to report next, only Heironeous knows; but I shall endeavor to do my best to serve him, and you as well, with honor, valor, and humility.

In the service of the Great Knight, I remain,

Yours Faithfully,

Kellan Evershar

*From the Journal of Nikolai Davros*

We killed Sterling Dale.

It was fitting that I drove the stake home using the split haft of Jaag's axe that Dale himself had sundered in two.  We recovered a large amount of treasure from the lair and returned to Verbobonc.

The next day was a strange one.  The priests both at my temple and that of Heironeous had poor dreams, and some priests were unable to recover their full allotment of spells.  Rodrigo took the book we recovered to Satine, the bard-harlot whom he had struck up an "arrangement" with.  She was killed when a demon somehow emerged from her insides with out her permission, killing her in the process.  Rod was nearly killed, but escaped.  When we returned the brothel was encased in ice, and the demon had fled.

We returned to the valley to bring the Sphinx back, and she struck a deal to act as Kellen's mount (or vice versa, to be more precise).

Divinations and Communes have proven less than conclusive in regard to the cause of this malaise afflicting the clergy.  We have learned that some information may be gleaned by using the gate from the Yuan Ti lair.  We will have to investigate further...


----------



## Eridanis (Nov 26, 2002)

Just a bump to remind Dinkeldog to update...


----------



## Eridanis (Jan 6, 2003)

*Resurrect Thread - a most potent spell (a.k.a. Session 31)*

Well, we've got things sorted out, and since Dinkeldog has lost access to the journals, I'm taking up the gauntlet to finish out our run. We have a good dozen and a half sessions in the can, so expect an update or two per week until .... well, you'll see.

Anyway, back to our adventurers:

_*From the Collected Letters of Sir Kellan Evershar*_

To the Radiant Lady Gloriana Taskmettle, greetings -

After several more days spent preparing for the journey (provisioning;
boosting the enchantments on the armor of Nikolai, Jaag, and myself;
preparing healing wands), we teleported to the valley. (On the evening of
the ninth day since the divine problems began, we noticed that the
constellations in the sky were changing - one particular one had a star
missing from it, while another star was added in a different place. This has
caused some consternation with the local clergy.) Nikolai cast plane shift
on the portal. A mercury curtain came into being inside the hoop of the
portal, and Nikolai stepped through. He seemed to shrink, as if moving
quickly off toward the horizon, then disappeared. I was next through,
followed by Rodrigo and Jaag. (Jorie stayed behind to remove the crystal to
test to see if the crystal needed to remain in the portal for it to remain
open; apparently it did, for Jorie did not follow.)

We emerged at the top of another valley, this one as cold as the previous
jungle valley was warm. A forest of pine trees began near to the wide
grassland we stood in. I could hear no animals nearby, nor did I detect any
evil influences; this situation changed quickly, though, when a pair of
elven women broke through the treeline, racing past us and shouting for us
to "Run!". We drew weapons just in time to confront three fire giants
crashing after the elves. Nahktibastet immediately flew towards the nearest;
as she swiped with her claws, I rolled off her back, tucking for the landing
and plunging my sword into the leg of the giant. [I needed to roll a 20 to
pull this off in heavy armor - and did it!] After a furious but brief fight,
we were able to defeat the giants with the help of the elves; after some
quick healing, we accompanied the women back to the ranch they had, until
recently, lived in.

As it happens, the women were druidic apprentices, sent to study with Haia,
the local master by their parents (a human mother and an elven father,
neither of them druids themselves). The giant clan, named the Jirrock, began
to be aggressive just recently; Haia was captured by them just a few days
beforehand in a raid that destroyed the ranch. It seemed as if the giants
were looking for something; the women had no idea what that might have been.
Accompanying the giants were gnolls, trolls, and humans - a combination of
forces never before seen in this valley. There are also yuan-ti living in
the valley (as we expected), but strangely enough, the women claimed they
were freindly to the local peoples, and simply hid in the forest doing no
harm. As hard as I found this to be, the yuan-ti's intent in the area will
bear further investigation.

The night's watch passed uneventfully, save for the fact that we still
seemed to be on Oerth, rather than on another plane - the constellations in
the sky were the same as the familiar ones at home (with the exception of
the strange one-by-one replacement of certain stars, of course). The next
day, Nikolai returned to the site of the past day's battle, and cast speak
with dead on one of the dead bodies. All we wer able to ascertain were the
name of the giant tribe - the Jirroc - and their mission: to conquer the
valley. In order to gain intelligence about the giant's stronghold, located
miles away in a volcano at the other end of the valley, Nikolai and
Nahktibastet flew invisibly toward the stronghold. That mission was cut
short by the presence of a red dragon flying patrol over the volcano;
discretion being the better part of valor in this case, Nahktibastet turned
back to our camp (barely speaking to me the rest of the day as a
consequence) while Nikolai quickly finished his fly-by and returned.

*From the Journal of Nikolai Davros:*

I fear that in our desire to equip ourselves more fully, we have waited too long and will regret the delay.  We are as ready as we can be, but must take every opportunity to take this fight to our enemy.

The problem is, we have no idea who the enemy is.  Divinations have proved vague, and we have been told that Communes have been unable to answer the question of what is going on to cause the priests to be unable to regain their full spells.  The phenomenon appears to be worsening, and more unknown stars are appearing in the sky.

We went through the gate today.  It was bitter cold on the other side; we were unprepared for the change in weather.  Curiously, we appear to still be on Oerth; I thought the gate was supposed to Plane Shift us to a specific point on another plane.  Perhaps that is what the stars mean?  That two planes are converging?

This is more than I can fathom.

There were Fire Giants on the far side of the gate; things looked bad for a moment, but we dealt with three of them.  We met some elves, who claim that the local Yuan Ti are friendly.  I find this unlikely.

We scouted about, and we saw a dragon.  I don't think it saw me.  I would not be able to outfly a dragon, but my vastly better maneuverability might allow me to run nevertheless.  Luckily, it did not become an issue.

Now that we have a better sense of what is here, we can plan our spell 
usage better - I will be ready for Giants and Dragons.  Rodrigo will need to learn some manner of adapting his repertoire to combat these beings.


----------



## Eridanis (Jan 8, 2003)

*Session 32 - Guest-Starring Piratecat*

This is the session in late June '02 that Piratecat sat in on, and played Rayzik the stone giant. We all got a taste of why he's such a good gamer (as well as a good guy). Several funny quotes at the bottom of the post. 

_*Jorie's Journal:*_

Our new rockbrother friend is very nice.  He even petted me.  That felt very good.

Things in this new valley (don't things ever happen in plains, hills, or forests?) are a bit strange.  Ordinarily isolationist giants have been attempting to take over the area, driving off most of the local centaur population and attacking a powerful druid.  We're going to try to rescue the druid, although it's not easily identified how one could hold a powerful druid.  There is little that could hold me if I didn't want to be held.

My magic also seems tainted.  I feel like I'm awash in tainted water, the poisonous output of a smelter, perhaps.  I believe I'm going to have to rely on that less, and on my shapeshifting more.

Gizmo continues to try to achieve his instinctive rage through conscious activation.  I think he's getting close.

_*From the Collected Letters of Sir Kellan Evershar:*_

Upon Nikolai's return, we began to make a more thorough search of the buildings on the grounds of the ranch. Even with _true seeing_ cast by Nik, nothing more interesting than the body of the caretaker and a scroll under Haia's bed was found, although clues seemed to point to the reason for the raid: with all of the food and livestock hauled away, along with the druid, it seemed like the giants needed more provisions quickly, probably to support their increased raiding and whatever plans they have in the making. Even knick-knacks from the house's mantle were taken, for whatever unknown reason.

While others searched the house, Nahktibastet and I stayed outside to investigate the barn and to keep guard. Thus, we were the first to encounter Rayzik - a stone giant sent by his people to investigate the increased activity on the part of the fire giants. After ascertaining his good intentions, we welcomed his help and knowledge of the area. Further questions put to the half-elven sisters reinforced the non-intrusive nature of the local yuan-ti colony ("This valley humbles even the hardest hearts.").

After some deliberation, and consultation with Rayzik, we determined to strike out immediately for the volcano fortress. We saw campfires several miles to the north, and we decided to try to attack whatever force was encamped there, and take a prisioner to gather more intelligence about the fortress. After travelling through the night towards the campfire's position (seeing a yuan-ti boundary marker in the middle of the plain on the way), we camped at daybreak our selves, resting until late morning. Prepared for battle, we advanced on a log palisade encircling the enemy camp; Jorie changined into bird form and scouted the area, seeing fire giants AND frost giants, humans, gnolls, centaurs, and trolls within the compound. A patrol fo a dozen various creatures was just leaving the camp; we engaged them (unfortunately alerting the main camp in the process when a centaur in the patrol was able to get back to the camp and die on its doorstep) and killed all but one gnoll. Rayzek proved his worth in battle by slaying gnolls with his thrown boulders, killing them in one shot; Rodrigo roasted half the patrol with a well-placed fireball; and Jorie placed briar patches around their position, funneling the patrol towards Jagg and me. We interrogated the gnoll, who was able to tell us some of the layout of the volcano fortress, but didn't shed any more light on the giants' motivation in attacking the inhabitants of the valley.

Rather than plan a foolish frontal attack on the volcano, Jorie turned us all into ravens so we could more closely investigate it (and hopefully avoid raising the interest of the patrolling red dragon). After learning more about the various entrances in the two guarded towers of the fortress, we pulled out and made camp in the mountains beyond the volcano, where we would hopefully escape detection (and did in fact make it through the night without incident).

The next day, a plan was formed to rescue Haia. Rayzik and Nikolai would be changed into sparrow form and made invisible. They would penetrate as far as possible, and when a door was reached, Rayzik could turn back to his normal form, drink a potion that would allow him to alter his form to that of a fire giant, and then move further in. Once they located Haia, Nik would teleport all three out of the fortress.

_*From the Journal of Nikolai Davros:*_

Not trusting the two half-elves, I used _True Seeing_ on them - I could not believe that the Yuan Ti here were friendly, and suspected a deception on the part of the two girls.  As it turned out they were just what they claimed to be.

During the search we were approached by a Stone Giant, who had been sent by his clan to learn why the Fire Giants were so aggressive lately.  We teamed up with him, and made out way towards the volcano.  Partway there we found evidence of a fort, and of a patrol leaving.  We ambushed the patrol, which consisted of a Fire Giant, 2 Trolls, a couple of humans, and a number of gnolls.

Prepared this time, we handled them with ease.  We considered attacking the fort, but it was highly defended, with multiple giants.  We decided to bypass it; Jorie transformed us all into birds and we flew to the volcano.  After resting, the Stone Giant and I entered the caverns guarded by one of the two 
entrance towers.  I was in bird form (thanks to Jorie), and he was disguised magically to look like a troll.  He bluffed his way past a guard, with me perched on his shoulder, and we made our way further in.

Our goal is to locate the Druidess, free her, get her to shapechange into a smaller form, and then teleport out.

*******
Lots of great quotes:

PirateCat (as Rayzik): "May I pet your badger?"
Eridanis (as Kellan): "Sir, Jorie is not our pet; he is a valued member..."
Dinkeldog (as Jorie): "Now wait - no one's tried petting me before; I might like it."

Rayzik to Jagg, while trying to figure out how to get into the fortress: "Do you have any experience in landing?"

Rodrigo, on the weight limit while Nik _teleports_ Haia and Rayzik out of the fortress: "Hopefully the druid is not a fat chick."


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jan 8, 2003)

I am glad to see you continuing these, Matt. I hate to see a snapped and frayed thread!


Wulf


----------



## Eridanis (Jan 8, 2003)

Yeah, it's a weakness of mine. I like to finish things that have been started; I can't fight it.  

(Have you gotten my emails this week?)


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jan 10, 2003)

No, I haven't got your email. Please contact me by ENworld private message (and give me your email addy there as well).

Hopefully today? I would love to get your feedback on my adventure for the Boston crowd tomorrow.


Wulf


----------



## Eridanis (Jan 13, 2003)

*Session 33 - When the paladin's away...*

I missed this session, and no one else wrote a blow-by-blow account (Edit: Not true; Jorie's journal is pasted in below), but here’s what I remember happening second-hand (and Wulf, please chime in if I’ve missed anything important):

Rayzik and Nicolai had little luck penetrating the fortress; after battling several giants, the group teleported back to Verbobonc to regroup. The group returned to the fortress, and tried another sortie; Rayzik died, as did Jaag again, for the final time. Rodrigo teleported Jaag's body back to Mirrormere for burial, as he had requested (and was buried with almost all his equipment, to Rodrigo's consternation).

_*Rodrigo’s Journal*_

Hastur had asked me to say a few words as they laid Jaag to rest.

Kind, gentle, caring, jolly, foppish, cowardly.  Those are things
that we might say if this were a bootlicking elf that we mourn.  But this was a warrior! A proud dwarven fighter that time after time lept into the fray to hack down the evil scum that we fought on a daily basis.  It was often hard for Jaag and I.  Many a time we had to leap into a dragon's maw to save Nick, and on more than one occasion we had to pull Kellan off a she-beast to keep him from tarnishing his honor. But alas that is what heroes like us are made of.  Jaag was not content to sit on the sidelines of life or to kill for profit or joy.  Jaag simply saw it as doing what he could for the good folk of Mirrormere and the rest of the world.  He certainly had a sampling of the afterlife a time or two before and finally decided that his job was done in this world.  As I held him dying in my arms he handed me some of his most precious belongings, and took off his boots, and said "Take these and do some good."  So it is with a heavy heart that I say fairwell to Jaag and may he find much happiness at the eternal forge.

I also left a few suggestions for his gravestone:

Here lies Jaag
All crumpled and torn
I think I’ll keep his boots
They don't look very worn.

Here lies Jaag
Now he is dead
One time too many
He got hit in the head.

Here lies Jaag
We planted him raw
He was quick on the trigger
But slow on the draw.

_*In Jaag's pocket he will have written a letter to be delivered to Hastur as follows:*_

Hey, Hastur! 

Obviously, if you're reading this letter my companions have somehow slipped up or I let the lust of the ale's rage take me too far into the fight.  It seems I've paid my debt to Heironeous at least, and that fool of a paladin Kellan will no doubt go charging ahead even without me to look after the lad.  Goodness knows the way that boy steps into things he still needs someone to guide him.  I know you won't be able to give me a truly proper clan burial, but have no shame for it.  You've been a great father to me and a strong dwarf if ever there was one.  If you ever find my father again, tell him how proud I am of him for choosing you as his friend.  And when next we meet in the Hall of Heroes, I'll be waiting to greet you and celebrate your coming! 

Three cheers for the Hammerklangs!  And farewell my good friend. 

Jaag

_* Jorie's Journal:*_

And so the fortress fell.  In the process, Jaag passed beyond this realm for the final time, and Razak, Gizmo, and Kellan nearly joined him.

Our initial plan was to set near the fortress and let Rodrigo eliminate the frost giants, trolls, and gnolls.  His fireballs would never affect the fire giants and hellhounds, so we would need to take care of those.  When the outpost's dragon came to help it, Rod was able to stop it with the help of a phantasmal killer.  Shortly thereafter, the game was on.

Jaag, as usual, got himself isolated.  Okay, so the more correct reason is that everyone agreed on a tactic, and Kellan decided to land in the middle of the courtyard instead of at one end with the rest of us.  So Jaag got swarmed by hellhounds and trolls.  Eventually the hill giants went to attack him, as well.  Gizmo landed while I summoned a dire ape as a natural ally.  Immediately thereafter, I animal growth'd the two of them.  

Gizmo is much more formidable when grown; the dire ape was huge.  He tore into one of the fire giants, but was unfortunately unable to survive to finish the job or tear into the next one.  (Note to self:  more dire apes next time.)  As the fight turned against us, the sphinx saved us.  A symbol of persuasion  kept the fire giants and two remaining hill giants from turning us into paste.  

If we were smart, we'd have stopped there and returned to the Druid's cabin. Not being smart, we attempted to take out the remaining few giants.  We should have left well enough alone.

At the end, Gizmo was an unconscious heap that barely survived the return to his normal size.  The sphinx took several giant attacks retrieving Kellan, and Nik had to dash into the midst of the melee to teleport Razak out.  

Note to self:  make sure there is stone available before preparing a wall of stone.


----------



## pogre (Jan 13, 2003)

> I also left a few suggestions for his gravestone:



Excellent!


----------



## Baron Von StarBlade (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: Session 33 - When the paladin's away...*

I think that was my first session. I was lucky enough to play Kellan during your absence. Too bad it was left out that Kellan's mount was inadvertently responsible for the demise of Jaag. Something about charming a bunch of Fire giants into believing their camp was haunted by dwarven ghosts 
Oh well. I still believe Jaag actually had cursed boots.


----------



## Eridanis (Jan 17, 2003)

*Session 34 - Clues Divined and Pursued*

This session is the premiere of Baron Von Starblade’s character, Garrett Blackrock - a halfling rogue/lasher with a slightly bloodthirsty attitude. Painfully’s new character, Drake Whiteraven, an elven enchanter, also joined the group this session. (I also updated the previous session with a journal from Jorie I just found.)

_* From the Collected Letters of Sir Kellan Evershar:*_

After the assault on the giant outpost, we returned to the ranch to rest. My faithful fellow warrior, Jaag, has perished again, and there is no hope for recovering his soul. His loss saddens me. While he tended to be quiet and keep to himself, his skill with the axe and his courageous, stalwart self were a comfort to me and an asset to our group. Rodrigo teleported his body back to Mirromere for his mentor to bury, and he said he made sure to speak a few words before he left. Hopefully, the spirit of the moment moderated his usual flippancy, and his words will be a comfort to the people of the village. Rayzik also perished in the battle; it turns out he was an ogre, not a giant, but his aid was invaluable to us, and he, too, will be missed.

Joining our group are two local heroes: Drake Whiteraven, an elven wizard who specializes in the non-violent uses of magic, and Garrett Blackrock, a stout-hearted halfling with a mastery of the bullwhip. Hopefully, Garrett's skills both in searching and battle will prove useful to us.

The morning of the sixteenth day of the present crisis, we returned to the giant's outpost to look for clues. Other than the abscence of several barrels of alcohol, and a dead yuan-ti stuffed into another barrel, there seemed to be nothing to guide our next move. Drake immediately contributed by offering to scry for the druidess to ascertain if she was still alive; this proved to be the case. With this knowledge, it was decided that with the knowledge of the cell, Garrett and Nik could safely teleport in, retrieve the druidness, and immediately teleport out. This was done; she was in very bad shape, but Nikolai's and my healing miracles quickly brought her around to the point that she could fill us in on what she knew.

The motivation for the giants is simple: war and domination. The mastermind of the whole recent uprising is a mind flayer, who has taken control of the maurauding forces with a  brew of highly addictive mead that enables the illithid to control those who consume it. The bees that produce the honey to make this mead are of a very strange type, and their queen bee is completely under the control of the illithid.

While we are of course suspicious of the yuan-ti presence here, we have decided to deal with them after dealing with the giants, as we will receive no support from the locals when it comes time to come to grips with the "friendly" abominations. We decided to try to teleport directly into the giant stronghold and kill the queen bee and/or the illithid. By cutting off the head of the organization, we hope to confuse the rest to the point that they can be stopped from maurauding the valley. Failing that, the lack of leadership will presumably make it easier to destroy them in detail.

On Day 17, we teleported into the druidess' former cell, all in bird form, thanks to Jorie's spell. We made our way down the hall, and were confronted by several trolls and a giant.

_* Garrett’s Journal:*_

Drake and I had only been in the druid camp for a few hours when Nicolai arrived. He stepped out of thin air with the unconscious body of the half-ogre Razik on his side. Nicolai tried to revive the half-ogre however his attempt came moments late. We assisted Nicolai with the burial and I was slightly concerned that my first encounter with my future travelling companions resulted in the burial of a fallen comrade, and a fellow rogue at that. The rest of the party arrived well into the night carrying the remains of the slain dwarf Jaag. After a short amount of time bickering over the dwarves boots, it was determined that the party would travel to their hometown and return the
remains of Jaag for a formal Dwarven burial. The rest of the evening was uneventful.

The next morning, Drake used his extensive magical abilities to scry the location of the captured druidess whom I am tasked to rescue. Drake, Nicolai, and myself all used magic to teleport, quite an interesting feeling I might add, into her cell and rescue her. I offered to scout outside however Nicolai and Drake seemed to think it was not wise. After a brief conversation we found out that there were other prisoners whom we were unable to rescue at the time since Nicolai was afraid we would exceed out teleport weight limit, so much for the all mighty powers of magic!

After speaking with the druidess we found out that a mindflayer had taken over the area.  It appears that honey from an extra-planar bee makes victims more susceptible to his mind influencing powers. The mindflayer harvests the honey to make mead that is distributed to the various giant and monster factions. Rodrigo seemed to have much hatred for mindflayers and it was decided that we would search out this
mindflayer and destroy him.

We prepared out plan for sneaking into the Fire Giant's fortress for the rest of the day and we decided to execute our plan first thing the next morning. Jorie transformed the entire party into birds, another new experience for me, and Drake teleported us all into the cell of the druidess. I found this specifically enjoyable as he used his magic as a sparrow! Unfortunately a pair of Gnoll sentries alerted the giants of our arrival. Nikolai quickly dispatched them and then used his divined the location of the queen bee.

The party seemed to be unaccustomed to having someone with my talents as they took off through the main door of the prison with out even checking it. I find it surprising that the party has survived as long as they have. Upon opening the door, the party was beset upon by a large force of Fire giants and trolls.

Rodridgo quickly cast invisibility upon me so I might best utilize my roguish abilities and Kellan and I stepped up to contend on the main force, however an invisible wizard caught the party by surprise. The wizard assaulted the party with brilliant bolts of lightning. Kellan seemed to be a magnet as he almost succumbed to the second lightning bolt, I, however, managed to avoid any damage from the lightning's
shocking fingers. Jorie the badger utilized his druidic magic and summoned a shimmering fire around the invisible wizard. This allowed his larger replica and myself to quickly defeat the attacking wizard. Just as the hostile wizard collapsed, Drake summoned forth a giant shimmering wall to separate the masses of fire giants and trolls from us.

_* Drake’s Journal:*_

You know you're in for an interesting day when a dead ogre and a dead dwarven warrior arrive in your yard and they're accompanied by a human priest!  Apparently the two dead ones hadn't prayed well enough to their gods, for they certainly looked tougher than the lone human.  Or perhaps the human was just the more intelligent of the three.  Thus, I met Nikolai, and the now resting Ravik and Jaag Hammerklang. 

As our allies gathered together, I scried the location of the druidess.  I could clearly envision her in her cell, but little more.  We rested the night, and the next day we made our move.  The halfling rogue and I teleported in to the druidess' cell and quietly tried to revive her. She was beaten, and spoke only with some effort.  She said there was another prisoner that the giants argued with from time to time, a dwarf by the sounds of it.  But without the aid of all our allies, our mission was clear--get the druidess and get home.  So we magically returned to my home for now, unwilling to risk a search for the dwarven prisoner the druidess had briefly mentioned. 

Once rested and cared for, the druidess revealed a great deal more information.  A mind flayer had discovered a way to create control over his prey by using a honey mead made from a particular breed of bee. This explains the centaurs and humans working for the giants at the lower encampment! 

The group of foreigners welcomed me as an ally, and after having learned more of what troubles they have gone through thus far, I decided they could be trusted.  There are few who are able to stand up against the giants, but these fellows were proving that they had the courage and tenacity to overcome any obstacle. 

In fact, Rodrigo was just saying how he had scared a dragon to death--quite impressive by any standards, but only if it's true!  Still, I sense Rodrigo is one that hasn't the patience for lies.  He is quick-tongued, but young and hardly looks as intelligent as their talking badger, Jorie. 

We rested another day, and made our plan to reenter the giant stronghold.  Jorie, twitching his nose and waving his little paws, changed us all into bird forms--I think my pet raven is quite jealous of him.  We all teleported into the druidess' cell and from there began to pursue the path to the queen bee's hive.  It wasn't long until the alarm went up and we were greeted by trolls and other unlucky things. 

I quickly brought up force wall, keeping the trolls at bay, but an enemy spellcaster had snuck past my wall invisibly while using several lightning bolts to wreak havoc upon our warriors.  Without his allies, we killed him quickly.  Rodrigo quickly looted the dead wizard, while the trolls looked at us through my force wall with furious anger.  Our peace won't last much longer.

Best Quote:

"Objects in scry may be larger than they appear." – Rodrigo


----------



## Eridanis (Jan 21, 2003)

*Session 35 - To be a bee or not to be a bee*

This session, Tanthril's player rejoined us as Grimtooth the dwarven monk. We knew he wouldn't be available every session to play, but we were glad to have him (and his monk's fists) at the table.

_*Garrett's Journal:*_

Nicoli and Kellan were working on getting the giant sized door opened when Drake heard the muffled cries from back down the hall. Determining that the magical barrier would hold, we headed back to find the source of the noise. I quickly dispatched the lock on the cell and found a scantily clad (Not a term I like using for men) dwarf covered with many strange tattoos. The dwarf, Grimtooth, offered to assist us in return for releasing him from his prison; however, the group seemed concerned that with no equipment he would be more of a burden than a help. Grimtooth assured us that his body was his weapon (what ever that means) and his power came from the devilish marking on his skin. With time running out on Nicoli's divination we agreed to take him with us. 

Grimtooth quickly showed his worth by assisting in opening the first of many giant sized doors. Still wanting to prove my worth, I offered to scout ahead since I was still invisible from Rodrigo's  spellcasting. After a brief discussion with Nicoli on which way to go I headed off a quickly and as quietly as possible. As fate would have it, my scouting ahead saved the party a nasty encounter. Standing just inside the first room I approached were two giant sentries waiting for intruders to approach.  Luckily the giants didn't _see_ my approach, but as I turned to leave, the contents in my pack "adjusted," causing enough noise to notify the already alert sentries. Two monstrous swords slammed down right where I was standing. One swing missed badly, crashing into the stone wall, causing shards of rock and dust to splatter against me. The second swipe grazed my arm, but with enough force to knock me back  a few feet.

In the blink of an eye my whip was out and I was engaging the attackers, five quick lashes from my whip struck various vital spots on my target. My flurry of attacks must have been wondrous to see, if I wasn't invisible, and my initial assault had one of the giants bleeding from multiple wounds. Two giants against an invisible halfling, of my stature, is hardly fair; and once the rest of the party showed up to assist me the giants went down rather quickly. 

After the battle was concluded the party decided it might be best to try to lure the other giants into combat on our terms instead of being surprised by them. Jorie worked his druidic magic and the ground became 
filled with vicious stone spikes making the hallway very difficult to traverse. Nicoli prayed for a fly spell, then he and I flew above the spikes looking for other giants to defeat. Unfortunately all of our 
preparation went to waste. Nicoli and I were unable to find any other giants so Nicoli left me to shuttle the remaining party members across the hall of spikes.

Nicoli's divination led us up a large shaft and into a long cavern. We traveled down this corridor for hours until Nicoli announced that his spell had expired. Deciding that we had nothing better to do, the party continued down the tunnel for what seemed like an eternity until we came to a strange cavern. A foreign and evil looking altar rested in one corner of the room, two large pillars separated the cavern  and 
at the far end was a giant sized metal statue next to a small closed door. Again wanting to prove my usefulness I stealthfully crept into the room and searched the altar and pillars for any signs of a trap. Even though my searches came up empty I still had a bad feeling about this room. Having utmost confidence in my skills I bravely walked through the pillars to study the large metal statue. Unfortunately my intuition had been right; I hadn't made it five feet past the pillars when the statue came to life and started lumbering towards me. 

The giant construct took a swing at me and surprisingly was barely able to make contact with me. The first thought through my mind was, wow this thing doesn't hit so hard. I should be able stand toe to toe with him for a little bit. With blinding speed I landed four solid shots on the metal behemoth and much to my chagrin the construct seemed to shrug off every single hit. That is when the little bell went off in my mind warning me that this might not have been the smartest thing I could have done. Boy was that an understatement, if the construct had been alive it would have smirked at me as it plodded up next to me and struck me three times in quick succession. My body practically went into shock from the sheer force of the blows. In retrospect the only thing that saved me was Rodrigo's spell that boosted my endurance, without that I would have dropped right there. Fortunately, for me, that didn't happen as I moved back to the cavern entrance as quick as possible. Kellan, Nicoli, and Gizmo rushed past me to engage the new 
threat. I stumbled back next to the wall hoping my new friends would be able to defeat this enchanted statue.

The battle seemed to be heading in our favor as Kellan's magical sword seemed to have an adverse effect on the beast. The lightning from Kellan's sword seemed to slow the statue down making it easy for the party to pick apart. Luck, however was not completely on our side; just when it looked as if the golem was defeated, the magical affect wore off and the construct took out its fury on Kellan. The life was extinguished from Kellan's body like a candle in a typhoon. This was the final blow for the construct as the party seemed to gain strength from their fallen comrade. 

After the smoke had cleared and the dust had settled, the group decided to head back to Verbobonc to try to raise Kellan. Drake, Grimtooth, Nicoli and myself teleported back to the druid grove, while Jorie, and Rodrigo teleported back to town. The rest of the party arrived that 
evening and we began formulating our plan to get back into the mountain fortress. Drake used his magical abilities to scry into the cavern. Much to our dismay the room was occupied with an assortment of trolls and human bandits. This made us rethink our plans. Nicoli then offered to cast a spell of "augury" to confer with his deity on the current crisis. I found it a very strange name for a spell because arguing with a divine power should be near the bottom of one's to do list. After asking a series of questions we decided it would be best to think about the answers we received and discuss it in further detail in the morning.

_*From the Collected Letters of Sir Kellan Evershar:*_

After dispatching the trolls and giants, Nikolai cast _find the path_ in hopes of locating the queen bee. One of the giants' prisoners, Grimtooth the dwarven monk, accompanied us as we pushed further into the mountain. Nik's spell led us to a huge open shaft we had to ascend; between Nik's flying and Garrett's movement skills, we made our way up, then through a portcullis blocking our way (the actuation switch being just out of the reach of Garrett's whip, Jorie changed form to be able to fly through the bars, then changed form again to raise the gate). The passageway narrowed, turned into a tunnel, and ran for miles though the earth, eventually widening out into a large room, occupied by a huge iron statue, several crystals along the wall, and a large pair of doors at the far end. We suspected the statue was a golem, and after Garrett scouted the room and found no other way through, one of us stepped in to the room. The iron golem activated, and while Nik, Garrett, an I were able to occupy it for some time, I made the mistake of not hitting it with my sword, slowing it with electric energy; it turned on me, and killed me with one blow. (Certainly, it had nothing to do with Jaag's boots being unlucky ... or did it?)

It was Heironeous's wish for me to return here to continue with my quests. I relay to you, in the strictest confidence, what his servants said to me in critiquing my performance as his paladin: I concentrate on abiding by the law, and need to actively do more good in the world. I was somewhat taken aback, as I thought I was doing my best to do just that, but I must ponder what I am doing wrong. I think I need to purge myself of anger, be more willing to bend the rules (c.f. my experiences with the mongrelmen), and be smarter and wiser in fighting my foes. With this wisdom, I was returned to my mortal body. I now know a little of what Jaag knew on his visits to the afterlife; it is very difficult to come back here, knowing the camaraderie and peace that waits on the other side. Nevertheless, back to my duty I go, happy to do what I can in the time I am given.

My comrades had seen fit to take me back to Verbobonc for the resurrection; Nikolai, Jorie, Rodrigo, and Nahktibastest came back to perform the needed ritual. Day 19 found us back to the ranch to regroup; Nahktibastet scried the room with her clairvoyant powers, and found 3 fire giants, 4 trolls, and 10 humans on guard in the room where I met my first death. We discussed how to best take out the giants and trolls, while giving the humans (supposedly under compulsion to serve) an opportunity to flee. Rod assured us he could construct his fireballs in such a way as to not permanently harm the humans (I was skeptical, but willing to try it); the monk could deal subdual damage to them if they tried to attack; and certainly we could heal any who were injured. With our plan ready, we teleported into the waiting battle.

_*Drake's Journal:*_

Nikolai called upon his powers to help guide us toward the queen bee, where we hoped to find the mind-controlling leader and to break the enchantment he held over his minions. 

The path led us up a large air duct where we could stand on only a small ledge as we looked past the locked gate into an empty room.  The heat was becoming unbearable when finally Jorie shapeshifted to get past the bars and reached the lever in the room to open the gate. 

As we continued to follow Nik, the path led for a great distance deeper into the earth.  I've never known any variety of bee that made their home this deep into the earth.  Perhaps I shall research it at a later time.  Eventually, we came upon a cave.  Along one side was an altar, used for sacrifices I suspect, though of what kind of creatures I dare not say.  Several trolls and giants were present, giving confidence to our suspicions that we were near the queen bee.  And a little off to one side stood a large iron statue, unremarkable except that it moved! 

We prepared ourselves for battle.  Rod impressed us with his fireballs while Kellan displayed his prowess with his magical sword.  The fire giants and trolls were quick to fall before us.  Garret and I crossed quickly to avoid most of the fighting when only the golem was left to fight.  It seemed the golem was more powerful than anyone had anticipated.  Kellan was finally able to bring it down, where it lay in a lifeless mass.  I can only hope we won't have to encounter another one of those things on the other side of this door.  For now, Nik and Kellan take stock of our wounds and see that we are prepared to face what lies beyond.


----------



## Eridanis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Session 36 - Oh, bee HIVE!*

_*Garret’s Journal:*_

The group finalized our plans on the continued assault of the fire
giant fortress and we began separating into the two separate teleport parties. Rodrigo used his arcane talents to make me invisible and much healthier, while Drake magically enhanced my agility. Once the group was prepared Rodrigo teleported Gizmo, Jorie, and myself into the altar room, while Drake teleported Nicoli, Kellan, and Nahktibastet.
  Still unaccustomed to magical travel, I was slightly dazed when we appeared in the room filled with giants, trolls and gnolls. Luckily the two arcane casters seemed to be unaffected as Drake began weaving his magic so that the entire party began to move faster than humanly possible. Rodrigo instantly began calling forth his magical powers to summon forth a storm of fiery death that rained down upon the gnolls and trolls. In the span of seconds we seemed to have vastly swayed the battle into our favor as only a handful of disoriented Fire giants were left standing. 
  The rest of the party began to quickly move in and take out the
remaining giants before they could warn anyone else. The two giants guarding the stone doorways seemingly began to retreat as the opened the doors, however unknown to our group the giants were just allowing the true enemies to join into the ensuing combat. Out of the doors stepped that largest lizard I had ever laid eyes on. The beast's scales were the color of lava, and it was both beautiful and horrible to look upon. I had barely come to my senses as the beast opened his mouth and breathed forth a mighty cone of fire directly at me. Luckily my lightning reflexes allowed me to avoid any harm. 
   The party faced this new challenge with no fear as the entire party surged forth to meet this new challenge. However the giants had one more surprise for us this day. From behind the dragon a horrid creature, later identified as a Mind Flayer, fired forth a column of psionic energy stunning Kellan, and Gizmo. Jorie quickly summoned forth a giant ape that began to attack the dragon as Drake, Nicoli and Rodrigo began casting spells trying to damage and disable the beast. I was faced with a tough dilemma and decided to focus primarily on the Mind flayer. Using my trusty Slave Driver I unleashed a flurry of strikes at the armored foe. The Mind flayer brushed off my attacks and seemed content with directing his pet Displacer beast to eat the stunned Kellan.  
   The next few moments passed in a blur as the party struggled for its life against the great foes. Slowly we began to make progress, since my attacks were useless against the dragon and the mind flayer I diverted my attention to the two remaining fire giants. Too bad for them, they noticed my whip but were unable to respond to me since I was invisible. Finally the initiative swung back into our favor; the combined assault on the dragon was too much as it collapsed under the barrage of attacks. Seeing that the tide was swaying the Mind Flayer teleported away, much to Nicoli's surprise, leaving a single Fire Giant and a wounded displacer beast to be dispatched. 
  After doing a quick survey of the party we decided it would be best to press forward since we didn't want to let the fiends regroup. The group continued through the doors and began searching for the mind flayer or the queen bee. We moved through the giant complex until we came upon an area that seemed to be where the mind controlling mead was made. Further investigation revealed a huge cavern filled with millions of bees. This obviously was the location of the extra dimensional bees. A quick scan revealed it was not going to be an easy task to find the queen bee or even exterminate these bees. This left the party lost as to what to do next. 
   That was when Rodrigo suggested we look for the Dragon's horde of treasure. It is common knowledge that a dragon has a horde, and since we killed the dragon we should definitely go find it. Nicoli began praying to his deity for the location of the treasure and we headed off deeper into the giant fortress looking for treasure.

_*From the Collected Letters of Sir Kellan Evershar:*_

We arrived in two separate groups, hoping that we could dispatch our enemies more quickly from two sides. Rodrigo made short work of the humans and trolls with his powerful new small fireballs, leaving the giants for the rest of us to deal with. As we moved to engage, the double doors opened, revealing another red dragon, a mind flayer, and a swarm of bees that immediately filed the room, attacking those who were not with the field of Jorie’s _Repel Vermin_ spell. I ran towards the far wall near the doors, hoping to flank the dragon and the illithid, but part of the way there the tentacled one turned his eyes toward me.. and the rest was swirling darkness.

As I lay stunned on the ground, Nahktibastet had the presence of mind to fly into the battle and drag my body out of the line of combat. Having no way to revive me, my companions were able to defeat the remaining two fire giants and the dragon (mostly due to Drake’s lighting bolts), while the mind flayer was able to use his plane shifting powers to escape.

We went through the double doors, and found the hives of the bees. After some discussion, we decided to leave them alone – they offer a threat to no one as long as they are not controlled by an evil force, and we destroyed the supplies of mind-controlling mead to end that portion of the plot.

Rodrigo insisted we try to find the dragon’s hoard before departing, and Nikolai cast _find the path_ as we slowly made our way back to the giant’s stronghold.


----------



## Eridanis (Feb 3, 2003)

*Session 37 - "Greed, for the lack of a better word, is STUPID"*

*Rodrigo’s Journal:*

Well Nik's dead...and apparently staying that way.  But the bad news is that we couldn't really scrape much off his dead body. It seems he promised it all to some schmuck back home.  About what I would expect from him anyway, all that nobility and hero crap really went to his head.  He never did understand that this was just a way to retire early and live off the "respect" of damsels in distress.  I guess we all have our reasons.

I suppose there are some lessons to be learned here by all:

* For all the little sorcerers out there, don't throw invis on the only guy that can take a shot or two from a giant.  The giants are smart enough to pick another target.

* Is that a wand of healing in your pocket or are you just happy to be a cleric?  You can't heal anyone else if you’re dead. ********(insert your God here)****** helps those who helps themselves.

*  Have your fellow adventurers, you know, those guys that lay their lives on the line for you, all sign a pre-nuptual agreement.  That way when they go the good guys get your stuff,  not some lack witted goat herder that will use that cloak of protection to keep hail stones off his county-fair-winning pig.

*  Work on your concentration.  This one goes for all those who aspire to wield divine or arcane power.  When you really need to get your spell off you can't let something as minor as the occasional scratchy crotch (an I speak from experience here) impair your ability to cast the mojo that you need.  Spend a little less time working on your knitting skills and work on casting with distractions.  My preference was trying to concentrate while getting worked over by my favorite twins in the red lite district.  Nothing more distracting than that if ya know what I mean.  The only problem is that some times my spells go off before I want them to.

*From the Collected Letters of Sir Kellan Evershar:*

With Nikolai and Garret leading the way, we crept towards the location of dragon hoard, paying no heed to my suggestions that it might be more prudent to retreat and heal rather than seek the treasure. Drake cast knock to open the final doors, and before we stepped through I concentrated to find evil while Nikolai cast detect magic. I sensed evil right behind the doors, and as we prepared for further battle, two fire giants stepped around and attacked.

The two were much more potent fighters than the others we encountered. One loosed a magical dancing sword to attack us while it pulled another sword to continue its attack. Garret made several telling attacks, and my sword drew some blood, but few of my attacks were able to connect against the armor of the giants. Drake cast feeblemind on one of the giants, but it didn’t seem to feel the loss, as it continued to attack with purpose. Jorie was killed in his dire bear form, and Nikolai, turning to move away from the battle to cast a quick heal and rejoin the fight, was felled by one massive blow from the giant’s sword.  While this battle continued, Nahktibastet heard sounds of other giants coming from the other direction; Drake quickly raised a wall of force to keep them at bay while we had our hands full with the two in front of us. We finally killed the two; astoundingly, as Drake and I quickly gathered the bodies to teleport out, Rodrigo and Garret lept over the dead giants and entered the dragon’s room! There would be too much weight for Drake to carry all of us, so he took the corpses of Jorie, Nikolai, Gizmo, and along with Nahktibastet, telported to Verbobonc. With sword drawn, I ran for the room, hoping to catch Rodrigo before he looted the hoard and teleported away without me. Immediately upon entering the room, I stepped through the spikes that Jorie had created earlier, slowing me down enough so that I barely reached Rod and Garret in time; surrounded by fiery worms, we teleported out just in time.

We were able to raise Jorie, but poor Nikolai, my friend and advisor, is gone for all time. We have now permanently lost two of us that first came to these frozen wastes to deal with the assault on the gods, and we are no closer to having any idea how to stop it. Our ignorance hounds us: what is causing the problem? Where does the problem lie? Who is behind it? How do we stop it? Perhaps the illithid is behind it, but we can’t know for certain. Perhaps the yuan-ti are, but moving against them without better evidence would simply be a shot in the dark, perhaps wasted effort. If we had some way to find out the composition of the remaining forces against us, that would be an advantage. If we had the power to defeat even the lowliest giants without losing at least one of the party to death on each encounter, that would be an advantage. If we could get some definite answers or advice as to the cause of the divine problems, that would be an advantage – but divine agents are too busy to comply, and at any rate, Nikolai is dead, and we have no way to get that information any longer. My superior repremands me for Nikolai’s death, and I share his anger. I am unworthy of this task, and yet I will keep trying to solve these problems until my final breath. Unfortunately, that could be any moment now, and my death, it seems, would not get us closer to our goal.

Brute force cannot solve this problem, but we have no other means at our disposal. What do we do next? We have taken several days to re-equip and think on our situation. But undoubtedly our enemies also prepare for our return. Hopefully some kind of revelation or turning point is at hand.

I remain your humble – yet frustrated – servant,

Kellan Evershar

(postscript)

Lady Taskmettle – 

I have asked my compainions to return my holy symbol to the Church to be added to the Roll of the Fallen in the event of my passing. The only other item I have of importance in this world is the Evershar family blade now in your safekeeping. As I am the last of the Evershars, the line of my forbears serving the Church will be at an end. I entrust to you the proper way to pass that blade on to future generations of paladins of the church.

- K.E.

*Garret’s Journal:*

Since I was the stealthiest member of the party I was out in front
looking for unsuspecting giants or other enemies. Nicoli continued
pointing me in the direction of the dragon's horde passing many hallways and doors, until we came to a group of two giant sized stone doors. After a brief discussion, we opened the doors and our eyes gazed upon a horde of gold, gems, and items. Finally all of our hard work had paid off. Unfortunately we forgot the cardinal rule of dragon hordes. A Dragon **never** leaves his treasure unguarded.  From behind the opened doors two more fire giants and they began to attack the nearest persons
in sight, in this case Kellan and Nicoli. 

Still invisible I felt comfortable in delivery much pain and
suffering onto these giants but the past combat must have drained me more than I expected. No matter how hard I tried I was barely able to penetrate the giant's armor, and when I did they barely seemed to notice. Then came the moment that we won't soon forget, Rodrigo decided to make Kellan invisible so he may further wreck havoc upon the two giants, but in doing so left Jorie and Nicoli as the only viable targets for the vicious giants. The first giant killed Jorie instantly. The second charged into Nicoli impaling him with its great sword, killing him also. With renewed stamina and power Kellan and I quickly killed the first giant mere moments after it had killed Jorie. Just when we thought things couldn't get any worse, Gizmo and the Sphinx notified us that giant reinforcements were on the way.

Drake summoned forth a magical wall that literally saved the rest of our lives. The reinforcements had just arrived swaying the odds greatly into the favor of the giants, but Drake quickly erected a barrier separating us from the rest of the giants. That left only the one injured fire giant left. Unfortunately for him the combined attack of Kellan, an enraged Gizmo, and myself quickly decimated him. Rodrigo put the exclamation mark on the battle as he summoned forth a horde of energy bolts that struck the giant in the head, killing it. After a quick discussion it was decided that Drake would teleport Gizmo, the Sphinx, Jorie's Corpse, and Nicoli's corpse out of combat while Rodrigo, Kellan and I began taking as much treasure as possible. 

Feeling certain we were safe, Rodrigo and I began to move in and
start gathering the treasure. However Jorie was killed before he was able to dispel his spell so forty feet of spiked stones blocked my path to the treasure. My lust for gold was not so easily deterred, as I used my magically enhanced jumping skills to spring forth over the spikes directly onto the mound of treasure. 

Our string of bad luck seemed to continue; no sooner had Rodrigo and I started to look through the treasure than three giant worms, dripping lava rose up from the floor underneath us and began to attack. Not wanting to face another battle, Rodrigo yelled to grab some treasure quickly as he was teleporting us out.

Having only moments before Rodrigo's teleportation spell was going to take effect, I reached into the pile and frantically began looking for something to take of value. I quickly bypassed a finely engraved longbow, a dwarven made morning start, for an elegantly crafted mirror. My mentor had told me stories of magical mirrors that would allow people to see into the future, or mirrors that would steal the soul from those who gazed upon it. This **had** to be one of those types mirrors. No sooner had I gotten the mirror into my pack then I felt the tell-tale uneasiness of being magicked miles away from our current location. The last thing I remember seeing was Kellan running full speed across the spiked floor grabbing hold of a fiery Rodrigo just as his teleport spell took effect. Once we were safe from harm, I showed Rodrigo my obviously magic mirror, and he chuckled, stating that I grabbed the one item in the horde that wasn't magical! 

Upon arriving into Verbonoc we began searching out the healers to revive Jorie and Nicoli. Unfortunately the healer was unable to persuade Nicoli back into the realms of the living so that left the party with one fewer member.

*Drake’s Journal:*

What have we gotten ourselves into?  It appears we have been briefly distracted from our purpose not once, but twice over.  What was first a search to discover why the priests of Heironious were unable to focus on their daily meditations had become a quest to save a druidess from the fire giants, which had then become a mission to destroy the mind-controlling influences of an abominable mind-flayer, which has in turn become another mission to take the dragon's hoard [since we were in the neighborhood].  It seems greed has taken over the group. 

Greed has cost us two of the lives of our group. 

Nikolai, whose divine aid has helped to bring us so far, is at peace now.  And Jorie, with his many animal forms has been blessed with another life.  Let us hope it will be a longer lived one than his last. 

I worry that should any of my magical protections ever fail, that I will meet my doom at the hands of many, many enemies.  Although I should consider pursuing my studies in a quieter place, I feel I've learned a great deal more in these past few days then I have in many years of reading books.  Besides which, if I were to leave my companions now, they would most certainly meet their doom.  I hope to discover whatever dark secrets this mind flayer might possess, and perhaps turn them to a better purpose. 

After our group had barely escaped the giants in their own home, I am thankful for the peaceful rest of a few days here in Verbobonc.  I have put my time to good use and have scribed a few more spells into my book.  Now, with spells replenished, and fine food in my shoulderbag, we prepare to return to the fire giants while the priests of Heironious continue to watch the night sky and pray for the return of their divine grace.


----------



## Eridanis (Feb 7, 2003)

*Session 38 - In which Drake longs for a sextant*

This session introduces Kid Charlamagne's new character, Greymantle. Nicolai's replacement is an half-orc barbarian/ghost walker with many, many ranks in Intimidate.

Amazingly, we have journals from every regular member in this update! Goodness knows we had plenty to talk about (we even used some smart tactics), so without further ado...

*Graymantle's Journal*_ (as dictated to a scribe in Kellan's Temple):_

Hmm, where do I start?  I am not one to write stories.  In truth, I do not write much at all, the orphanages of the Theocracy of the Pale where I spent my youth having neglected such niceties.  And since then, well, let's just say  that though I've heard the pen is mightier than the sword, this has not been my experience.

My masters (for whom I am going to this awful trouble - the writing of reports, that is) sent me to Verbobonc.  Some strange business with new stars appearing, old stars vanishing, and gods becoming weaker.  They sent all of us flunkies.  'Cause that's what I am, really.  Not a planner, or a detective.  Just a strong arm, with a good sword, and a weird way of being in the wrong place at the right time.

So they sent me to Verbobonc.  To find a druid named Jorie and a paladin named Kellan.  And a wanker named Rodrigo.  This is what my masters said.

I do not know what a wanker is.

They had been fighting Giants.  This, at least, I find to be good.  They seemed skeptical of me at first.  This is also good, they should not trust me on my word alone.  Even if I were not part-orc.

They had two others with them, a runt named Garrett, and a wizard named Drake. Garrett handles a whip in impressive manner, and Drake, well, Drake has poor aim.

We planned on returning to where these Giants lived, to destroy some bees.  Magic bees, I gather.  They say this is important to what is happening.  I think they said that with more hope than with certainty.

We were to teleport to the bee house, and kill the bees, and then get out.  I traveled with Rodrigo, Jorie, Jorie's intelligent beast Gizmo, and Garrett. Drake, Kellan, and Kellan's Sphinx mount were to teleport separately.

That's where Drake's poor aim came into it.

We got there, he didn't.  Rodrigo made impressively short work of the two giants we found, but was nearly undone by a Mind Flayer that showed up.  I was rather beaten up by the Mindflayer and some lava-wurms that attacked. However, we did manage to destroy the bees, even without half our number.

The bees swarmed over us, and both Garrett and I found ourselves rather taken aback with the violence with which Rodrigo and Jorie approached this task.  I went to smash the queen bee's crystal honeycomb, but couldn't bear to do it.

Jorie took it away.

For safe keeping, of course.

*Jorie’s Journal:*

With Nik's passing, only Rodrigo and myself remain from the original Mirrormere party.  I miss Tanthril.  My new home, however, is going to remain the valley.  Someone needs to protect it, especially with the powerful gate in the temple basement.  Note to self:  check in with Church of Fharlanghn to see how their recovery efforts are proceeding.  I'm afraid a simple Druid of the Lady isn't going to be up to the task of defending it alone.

We continue trying to break the fortress with the giants.  The effects of the tainted magic are growing.  Rod nearly fried Garret when he hallucinated what he claimed was a dozen mind flayers.  

Gizmo appears to have mastered his feral rage.  I'm very proud of my friend.  I believe that Polly is interested in studying magic, while Spot is interested in stealth and tracking.  Perhaps he'll put some effort into studying as a ranger, although he will likely pursue some rogue-ish training as well.

*Rodrigo’s Journal:*

We managed to find another member for our party.  I am not sure who exactly found him or where but he is a big nasty half orc, just the type we need.  Quite frankly the guy really creeps me out and I am not even sure what his name is.  But if he can split some skulls then he is good enough for me.  Definitely not the type that I would want to take to the pub to hunt lasses.  Upon our return to town I have been wondering what sort of criteria we might need for a fighting man in our group.  I have come up with a few tests that I would like to see a prospective warrior pass.

*Harvest Some Peasants* - Completely encircle the would-be adventurer with a ring of 8 peasants or so.  The contestant gets a single swing to see how many he can get through.  Paladins need not apply.  For the faint of heart I would recommend using pigs instead.  Then you can have a barbecue afterward.  If you use peasants you just get a mess that nobody really wants to have to clean up.

*Verbabonc Dirt Dive* - I have seen this being done by some of our fair city's less educated folk.  We can find a tower, the taller the better.  Then we simply have our candidate jump off.  If he can survive then we know at least he can stand up to a few hits from a giant or two.

*Make an Omelet* - All you halflings out there can settle down.  This really doesn't have anything to do with cooking.  We can take him down to the militia drilling grounds and set up one of the practice dummies in full plate.  Covered in head to toe with the exception of his groin.  If our candidate realizes the opening and puts a well-placed bastard sword in his eggs then at least he is smart enough to work with us.

*From the Collected Letters of Sir Kellan Evershar:*

As we made ready to return to the giant fortress, an half-orc by the name of Greymantle offered his services to us. Although he seems “creepy”, as Rodrigo might say, he impressed us with his capabilities with the sword as well as his general trustworthiness, and we have decided to take him along – we can do no worse than we are doing right now. 

Before leaving, Drake attempted his contact other plane spell – not as reliable and far more dangerous than Nikolai’s resources, but another source of information nonetheless. Knowing that responses might be incorrect, we still asked the following questions:

- Is the mind flayer taking orders from someone else? NO
- Is there another gate in the valley we should be concerned with? NO
- Is another deity involved in the magical interference? An angry NO
- Is there an artifact or magical talisman involved? YES
- Who possesses this artifact? THE LADY

“The Lady” caused some speculation that the Lady in the jungle valley might be to blame, but part of me is skeptical about jumping to that conclusion.

Jorie consulted several of his druidic associates, and they were of the opinion that the bee colony should be destroyed, as they offered no peaceful benefit by themselves, and instead posed a hazard if in the wrong hands (as has been demonstrated). With a course of action before us, we tried to teleport into the bee cavern – and were thwarted by a forbiddance spell placed on hat area, as well as others. With our spells replenished the next day, Rodrigo hit upon the idea of teleporting in 60 feet ABOVE the floor – out of the range of the forbiddance spell. With feather fall spells on all of us, we should all be safe enough to not take damage from the fall. Nahktibastet and I would travel with Drake, while Jorie, Garrett, Greymantle, and Gizmo would travel with Rodrigo. Nahktibastet’s clairvoyance showed that there were several giants in the cavern, along with humans and trolls carting off bee honey, so forewarned, we teleported.

Then the unthinkable happened. Somehow, Drake’s spell did not go off properly, and we were deposited far from our destination. Quickly, Drake readied his second teleport, and off we went – arriving even further away than before.

Nahktibastet followed the course of the battle and saw that the others were able to kill the giants and others without loss of life on our side. They discovered a giant crystal that seemed to have some connection to the bees’ power, and Jorie changed into griffon form, flew up, and brought it down, presumably to take it back for study. When Drake can prepare more teleports in the morning, we can return to Verbobonc, hopefully to learn good news. 

*Garret’s Journal:*

Upon arriving into Verbobonc, Rodrigo suggested that we use part of the loot that has been attained to further enchant my magical whip. While waiting for my whip we met up with a very scary half orc named Greymantle. He offered his assistance, and I admit he definitely seemed quite frightening. After six days I got my new and improved whip back and I was itching to try it out. We formulated a plan to teleport into the fire giant's keep into two main parties. Strike team one consisted of Rodrigo, Jorie, Greymantle and myself. Strike team two consisted of Drake and Kellan (I guess Kellan needs to go on a diet since he needed his own private teleporter). 

We decided to enter into the big cavern containing all the bees and use a nifty spell called "Feather Fall". Supposedly it would prevent us from damage since we were teleporting sixty feet above the cave! I guess I'm starting to get adjusted to all this magical travel as I was only slightly disoriented when we appeared into the cavern. We dropped right into the middle of the garden with only two Fire giant sentries blocking the door. Rodrigo quickly killed the first fire giant and I raced off to kill the second. That is when things got pretty fuzzy. I heard Rodrigo scream and a quick look back saw him running for the end of the cavern, I continued on as quick as my halfling legs would take me, and I guess Greymantle finally got the giants attention as he began charged past me straight for Greymantle. I turned to chase after the giant just in time to see Rodrigo lob multiple fireballs at the doors. My catlike reflexes failed me as I slipped on the rocks and took a face full of fireball. Not being one to wait to see why, I raced off towards the Fire giant that was engaged with Greymantle. We quickly dispatched the remaining sentry as Jorie managed to talk some sense into Rodrigo. 

Fearing the giant had gotten a warning off. I raced back to the now-destroyed doors and hid in the shadows. Rodrigo began to summarily destroy the bee hives while Jorie, and Greymantle stood guard. Luck turned out to be on my side as the mind flayer, hidden until now, summoned forth a storm of unholy fire that rained down upon the rest of the group. Rodrigo managed to get a single spell off, just before the Mind flayer unleashed a mental blast, stunning Greymantle, and Rodrigo. 

Gizmo, Jorie and I converged on the mind flayer, and after a fierce
battle we managed to knock the beast unconscious. I was moving forward to finish the job, when the four lava worms burst up from the ground and began to attack us. Again I was shocked that the beasts could see through my invisibility but I was very confident in my abilities. I quickly killed the first lava worm, and I had almost finished the second, when the beast dived at the mind flayer’s corpse and retreated into the ground with the corpse! Fearing the other two worms would escape Gizmo, Jorie and I ganged up to defeat the remaining worms. During this time the bees managed to swarm me but I suddenly became very friendly with them. 

Once we were able to awaken Rodrigo and Greymantle we decided to take leave of this place. Just then Jorie noticed a huge glowing crystal attached to the ceiling. After a quick discussion Jorie changed shape into a griffon and went to get the magical crystal. Midway up, I realized that the crystal was the home of my friend the queen bee! Fearing that Jorie would harm our friends, Greymantle, who also seemed to be friendly with the bees, and I started yelling at the griffon asking not to hurt our new friend. Carefully though, he picked up the coffin and brought it back down to Rodrigo so we could leave the fiery remains of the cavern.

Once everything was said and done I realized that we were missing the other half of our party. That gave me something to think about as we teleported back to the druid grove with my new found friends. . . the Bees.

*Drake’s Journal:*

It is with some regret that I make this entry into my diary tonight. You see, it was my task to transport Kellan and myself into the chamber of hives at the fire giant fortress.  Not only did I fail in my first attempt, but using my second and final preparation of the spell that I was saving for our hasty escape, I had failed again to reach our destination. 

I can only hope our companions still succeeded in our mission to slay the hive and their mind influencing mead.  Kellan and I shall return to Verbobonc in the morning.  With any luck, our companions will be safely there to greet us.


----------



## Painfully (Feb 7, 2003)

This was certainly not a shining moment for Drake.  But, at least Kellan and Drake got to sing campfire songs together


----------



## Eridanis (Feb 7, 2003)

And Nahktibastet, too, remember. She's probably a mezzo soprano, Kellan's a baritone, and I imagine Drake's a counter-tenor. Some fine harmonizin' in the desert. 

"Where are our friends, my lord... kumbayaa...We're lost in the wilderness again...kumbayaa..."


----------



## Eridanis (Feb 11, 2003)

*Session 39 - Enemies are friends, and friends are enemies*

*Drake’s Journal:*

Kellan and I returned to Verbobonc the next day, after I had erroneously teleported us some distance off our intended target...twice.  Luckily, our return to Verbobonc was much less difficult.  We regrouped and decided to chance an encounter with the yuan-ti in the valley, with whom we hoped to gather new information. 

They were cautious with us, as we with them.  Their representative offered to divine our questions if we could rescue one of their members from the Fire Giant's fortress.  It seems we had overlooked earlier the possibility of silent captives, and had not bothered to look inside all the cell doors in the prison area. 

We agreed to the task.  We teleported into the fortress' prison area where we first rescued the druidess.  Thankfully, their guards are probably guarding their treasure room rather than the prisoners.  We released a fire giant captive who was locked up for refusing the mind-influencing mead.  He hopes to stay behind and  help his comrades, though I don't see how he could accomplish it alone.  Nevertheless, he chose to stay behind while our group teleported back to the grove with a very sick yuan-ti. 

The two druid priestesses proceeded to restore the yuan-ti to health, after Kellan's ability to remove disease appeared to fail.  After a short rest, we proceeded to travel by foot toward the yuan-ti lair, where they greeted us and prepared to divine our questions. 

Does the lady of the lake have the artifact:  NO 
Is the mind flayer dead:  NO 
Do we have to destroy the artifact:  NO 
Is the artifact in the valley:  NO 
Is the crystal the artifact:  NO 

After reviewing the answers, and those to previous divinations and planar contacts, we decided to return to the lady of the lake and inquire about the sword.  What we found would surprise us all. 

After a brief discussion with the lady, where we let her know our suspicions about the sword's powers, we paused, waiting for the lady to return with the sword from her home at the bottom of the lake.  After fifteen minutes we knew it had been too long, and that the element of surprise had been lost.  So, with potions of water breathing at the ready, we all dove into the lake to repossess the dark blade. 

It appeared the lady was waiting for us, only she looked a lot less like a lady, and a lot more like a celestial dragon.  But the sword in it's hand convinced me it wasn't my imagination...maybe it's not too late to turn back now. 

Three crocodiles appeared to intercept us on the way down.  Grimtooth unleashed his fists on them, while Kellan and Greymantle closed ranks with the "lady."  The lady fought with them, while resisting every spell I could muster against it.  Near the end of the battle, Greymantle lay dying, and Rodrigo managed to teleport close enough to Kellan to pick up his unconscious body, as I delayed the dragon with a wall of force and we teleported back to safety in Verbobonc.  It was only after we arrived that I realized that Jorie was not with us.  Rodrigo says he saw him flying out of the water as a griffon and should likely be safe. 

What else is there to say, except that we failed in our task.  We will be better prepared in the next day or two, but so shall the lady.  The temple is doing it's best to revive Kellan's body.  I fear we may be too late to save him.  Greymantle still remains in the lake--a short-lived companion, but his bravery will never be in doubt by those who knew him.  So this is the price we pay to our gods.  It makes me grateful that I had not chosen the divine path when I was younger. 

Now, we must make our final preparations.  Should we succeed in our task, I suspect the church of Heironeous will owe us much more than gold could ever repay.

*From the Collected Letters of Sir Kellan Evershar:*

After returning to the valley after regrouping in Verbobonc, Jorie granted bird form to the entire party, so that we might scout the valley with minimal chance of being spotted. We saw groups of humans and centaurs wandering the valley aimlessly; evidence that we had successfully interrupted the supply of mind-control mead. Finding nothing much else out of the ordinary, we decided to change tactics, and talk to the yuan-ti in this valley. One of the young druidesses accompanied us (to guide us to their cave, but also, I think, to make sure we didn’t attack them outright). We were taken, after some discussion, to Vashilis, their high priest. As much as it turned my stomach to have to parley with these abominations, I know that we need to fight one battle at a time, and this was not the time to add another hostile front to our already overwhelming problems here.

It turned out that the yuan-ti were missing several of their ‘broodmates.’ In particular, a diplomat named Mismis had been sent a month ago to find out what was causing the giants to start terrorizing the area, and she had not returned. If we rescued this diplomat, the high priest agreed to tell us what he knew of the late problems with spellcasters. As we were familiar with the giant’s cellblock, Garrett, Drake, and Graymantle teleported in, found the cell with the yuan-ti, and teleported out (after gathering a bit of information from a fire giant prisoner who hadn’t gone along with the others in the mind flyer plan). We returned Mismis to the yuan-ti; she was found to be infected with the red ache, but after a moment’s pause (remembering the fate of Stirling Dale, and who had done that to him), I cured her of the disease. 

Vashilis related a divination their dread gods had provided to them:

“Prison, key, and panoply of guards
Seeking souls to burst the wards,
Blackest bridge twixt silver stars”

We took the “bridge” to possibly be the gates we knew the yuan-ti were using; seeking souls probably means they’re collecting souls in some fashion to break the bonds holding. . . what?

The yuan-ti knew the answer. “There is a resurgence of the elder gods,” he said. “The human gods will not survive their return.” (Causing Rodrigo to quip: “We don’t have to outrun the elder gods – just the halfling ones.”) As tactfully as possible, I suggested that perhaps it would be in the yuan-ti’s interest if they returned. “No one wants them to return – even us. Only the servitors of the elder gods wish their return,” was the reply.

We left the caves with more information than we started with (and also knowing that they too use the gates, two of which we’ve discovered – we’ll need to deal with that when the time comes). Drake cast another contact other plane, and we determined that the “key” in the prophecy was actually the black sword, once wielded by the bugbear chieftain in the jungle valley, then given to the Lady of the Lake upon the suggestion of Fharlanghan’s servants. Now knowing a terrible danger lay on the bed of a lake, possibly without the Lady there knowing the full significance, we teleported there to retrieve it and destroy it.

The Lady was less than convinced that we would be able to destroy it, but after extended talk, she agreed to bring it to us. Time passed, and we realized – as we’d feared – that she would not return, and in fact may have been turned already to the sword’s will. Having prepared ourselves with water breathing potions, all of us, save for Nahktibastet, dove down to the depths. There, four giant crocodiles met us, controlled by the Lady in what might be her true form, that of a sea dragon. She had a magical staff in one claw, and the sword in another, and she proceeded to nearly ignore the few attacks Graymantle and I were able to land on her. I was the first to fall – staggered by her attacks, and slain by a single slash of the sword. My comrades tell me Graymantle quickly fell, too, and the rest were barely able to escape in time.

The last time I died, I remember having a body, I remember green fields and starry skies, I remember the companionship of heroes and holy ones, and the near-yet-far presence of our lord Heironeous. This time was different. I cannot even relate the experience – nor do I wish to remember it, except that I remember it too clearly anyway – but I was adrift in a void, tortured by the groaning infinite void, belittled by my utter insignificance. The only “other” was the malignant presence, the consuming hate that was the un-soul of the sword. A mindless negation of life that hungered for souls to unlock the gates that lead to something worse than Hell, worse than Hades, and worse than any of our clerics and mystics have imagined could exist. I don’t know how I survived – I just know that I want no one to ever experience that again. This force must be stopped, and it might require us to ally with creatures such as the yuan-ti in order to fight an evil greater even than that which they represent.

*Grimtooth’s Journal:*

After retrieving my personal belongings from my former captors, the fire giants, I returned to the city of Verbobonc with the hopes of meeting up with my rescuers once again.  It was an odd band of would-be heroes, but just as good as any that I would find here in the middle of nowhere.  If anything, they would be a means to exercise my skills by presenting me with multiple opportunities to rearrange some faces and further perfect my yu martial arts style.  As luck would have it, I was able to track down a few members of the group I was in search of.  They did not seem opposed to me tagging along and before I knew it, I was magically teleporting around to and fro as they began collecting information about some sort of evil magical artifact.  After consulting some rather questionable folk (i.e. immortal beings) along with some Yuan-ti, it was finally determined that the artifact they sought lay in the hands of a lady from their past.  After enduring the many seemingly endless days of riddles, useless banter, and general meddling, I was quite eager to stick the boot leather to some unwilling foe.  I supposed a lady of the lake would do.  

Unsurprisingly, the lady who possessed the evil artifact did not want to relinquish it so our party was forced into trying to take it from her.  As we pursued her into her underwater lair, we had the
misfortune to discover that the lady (surprise, surprise) was not all that she appeared.  She now took the form of a formidable serpentine abomination.  At this point, our party became separated as some eager fighters within our party closed ranks with the lady and her evil artifact.  Seeing as our sorcerer and wizard had been left behind undefended, I began the tedious process of eliminating the oversized crocodiles that had been sent to intercept us with the assistance of the halfling named Garrett and a large badger friend of Jorie the shapeshifter.  After a few brief moments wrestling with and dispatching of the crocodiles, I looked up to see two of our party swimming with the fish at the bottom of the lake, the paladin Kellan and the half-orc Gray Mantle.  The fight looked to be faring poorly for our side indeed.

If I were a smart dwarf, I would have left right there and then, but I’m not one to turn down an opportunity to fight especially since this particular opportunity had taken much longer than usual to get.  I began swimming directly toward the lady dragon and hit her with a flurry of attacks that would have easily downed any other creature.  Realizing I was seriously outclassed, I left my fate in my dwarven-bred resilience and began to attempt to disarm the creature as she fiercely pummeled me with claw, tooth, sword, and tail.  This was her home turf, and there was no way for me to dodge her blows underwater. I could see that I was distracting her, if only temporarily.  I just hoped that I could hold out long enough for my allies to discover a way to take her down.  Just as I could feel the halls of Moradin calling me, the sorcerer Rodrigo had had enough and whisked us all away to safety to fight another day.  My ego is certainly bruised, but it’s nothing another run in with the lady dragon won’t be able to fix.


----------



## Eridanis (Feb 26, 2003)

*Session 40 - Artifact Hunting*

Sorry about the hiatus; _tempus fugit_, and all that...

_*From the Collected Letters of Sir Kellan Evershar:*_

Returning to the jungle valley, we quickly found Nahktibastet, and,
amazingly, Greymantle. My wonderful companion had dove down to the lakebed after the dragon’s departure, and retrieved his body; his self-created coma-like state had saved him from certain death, though he would not have been able to make it out of the lake without her help.

We discussed our next move. While confident that we could best her with improved tactics, we tried to think of a non-lethal way to get the sword away from her, since we were convinved she had been dominated by the sword and did not control her actions. After deciding a protection from evil spell would be ineffective against an artifact’s domination, and having no way to contact the Celestial Bureaucracy she undoubtedly was a part of for advice, we decided to go forth and either disarm, subdue, or kill her, as necessary.

Prepared ourselves with freedom of movement and water breathing potions, we moved to the island in the lake, hoping to catch her attention. Of course, she did not respond; so underwater we went, Graymantle and I in the lead. The dragon quickly appeared at a distance, and prepared to cast spells; the ghostwalker and I advnaced, while Jorie summoned a half-dozen sharks to aid us (some of which were dominated by the dragon, but those were quickly disposed of by their comrades). After quickly coming very close to killing her, she shifted to the ethereal plane and escaped; Graymantle shifted over, too, but thought better of confronting her alone, and so returned. Grimtooth and Garrett moved to find her treasure hoard, thinking that perhaps she might return if her haord were threatened; Rodrigo took a different tack, flying up above the surface of the lake to catch her there if possible.

Unfortunately, his plan worked. The dragon could not resist such a tempting target, apparently; we found Rod’s cloak floating on the water mingled with but a few pieces of his body. This being the first time he has died, I wondered if the journey over and back would give him some wisdom or insight – or at least would shake the terrible magic taint from him; neither happened when Drake and I returned to the temple to have him resurrected. Instead, he sputtered, mumbled something about “almost getting her”, and told us that she was very badly injured.

The next day, the 32nd since the bad magical effects began, found us teleporting back to our friends and plotting how to find and finish the dragon. Drake was able to scry her location – flying over the jungle treetops – and casting mass fly from a scroll, we then telported to her location. She imemdiately went ethereal, but we were ready this time – I had obtained two scrolls of plane shift from the temple, and cast the spell to allow us to follow. Upon arriving, Drake immediately cast a dimensional anchor spell to keep her near us, and the final fight began in earnest. Grimtooth was slowly dying in her coils, while Graymantle received the full effect of her crushing jaws; my sword cut broad, telling swaths in her armor, and she was nearly dead before Rodrigo enfeebled her mind (possibly doing the same to himself, as he then insanely began to attack Gizmo). My last slash bringing her to unconsiousness, I turned to help calm Rodrigo – who unfortuantly discarded our plan to try to keep her alive by fireballing her to death. [“The Celestial Bureaucracy can kiss my left nut.”]


_*Rodrigo’s Journal:*_

The madness has finally taken me!!!!  I find myself floating in an endless sea of grey mist then am suddenly snapped back into reality as I lie in the Temple of Hieroneous.  I know that I was not killed by the vile beast but somehow she has duped my friends into thinking just that.  She will not fool me though..............

Well the damn thing is dead and we have this cursed sword in our posession.  Luckily I had the stones to do what had to be done to her.  We had been warned that even though she might be separated from the sword she still might be controlled by it.  I figured that a few bumps and bruises was not not going to break the bond either but a good dose of cleansing fire most likely would.  Unfortunately her "hoard" was not much more than a handful of beggars and an apprentice mage could have accumulated.  We found nothing of use and the paltry sum of gold that we uncovered will barely cover the costs that we incurred getting this thing back.  Obviously this was the pawn shop manager of the gods.  Just a bunch of low rent crap and a few coppers.  Thank Fate I sold it in the first place or we would be in the hole on this adventure.  Poverty and exploding whores was not why I signed up to be an adventurer.  At this point I think that our best maneuver would be to have the dragon broought back to help us negotiate a safe passage through the giants and destroy the sword.  Of course I do think we need to spend the rest of the cash before she wakes up.

*Jorie’s Journal:*

Well, the dragon was defeated and the sword is back in our hands where we can destroy it.  I'm not sure the death of the Lady of the Lake is the best thing for all involved.  Somehow we're going to have to find a new guardian for the mongrelmen, as I'm fairly certain they cannot survive on their own.

Hopefully destroying the sword will take care of the problems with the fabric of magic.  Rod is getting a little strange at times, and Drake has gone right off the deep end, trying to kill Gizmo even.  With luck I can get a couple additional druids to come to the valley.  It's too important with the gate to leave to the predations of the Scarlet Brotherhood.  I'd prefer the red brothers get a surprise they don't want when they stumble upon my new home.

_*Drake's Journal:*_

Two parts:

--at the Temple of Heironeous-- 
We were all wary, but determined, the first time we engaged the lady of the lake.  Nobody had guessed that her true form was that of a celestial dragon--still, we had no choice but to do our best to recover the dark blade.  We paid dearly for our amateurish efforts--both Kellan and Greymantle fell in the battle.  We managed to recover Kellan's body, and Rodrigo says he saw Jorie carrying Greymantle away from the lake, though they did not return with us to the temple. 

The priests here have returned Kellan to us in one piece, and yet they do not seem to appreciate our efforts. 

Once I use my powers to locate the lady, we shall pay her another visit.   Kellan seems even more determined than before to defeat the lady, while I feel I can be ineffective at best.  The lady resisted everything I had thrown at it!  We will have to see what comes about tomorrow.  It is with sincere hope that this shall not be my final entry. 

--Victory at the lake!-- 
We are victorious!  Rejoined with Greymantle and Jorie, we regrouped at the Valley of Stirling Dale.  It didn't take us long to find the dragon lady!  Kellan and Grimtooth fearlessly locked themselves in combat with the dragon lady, and bought us the valuable time we needed to perform our necessary spells.  A dimensional anchor provided the power to bind her and prevent her from escaping our blows as she had done the first time.  Though both Rodrigo and I suffered from ill effects--and I admit to losing control of myself only briefly--we managed to outlast the battle. 

The lady could sense the tide of battle turning against her.  Our confidence was high.  Then the lady disappeared.  But Rodrigo acted quickly, and with his gifted sight, eyed the dragon lady and let loose all his powers upon her.  And at last the dragon lady fell! 

But our rest shall be shortlived.  We have all been warned against touching the evil sword, lest it control the mind of it's user.  We need to decide how best to destroy it.  The priests at the temple have mentioned using the volcano at the fire giant fortress.  Whatever our choices, I shall think more of it tomorrow, after I've had time to rest myself.  This has truly been a trying day.


----------



## Eridanis (Mar 6, 2003)

*Session 41 - New Valley, not the same as the Old Valley*

Another session where we have journals from all the regulars. With this, we finish _Beyond All Reason_, and move on to _Necropolis_, making a pit stop in Call of Cthulhu d20 on the way through...

_*Jorie’s Journal:*_

We destroyed the sword, although in the process the Ancient Evil inhabiting it possessed the Fire Giant mage their King had sent with us.  After defeating some servant of the Old Ones, the sword's malignant effects on magic ceased to get worse.  

They didn't get any better, however, so we were sent through a portal to another world.  I've found myself cut off from my Lady; however the absence was quickly filled by another.  The Lord Apis has claimed me as a gift from the goddess.  I can feel his strength fill me as we head into the Necropolis to retrieve an artifact that can help us seal the danger of the Old Ones away from our world once again.

_*From the Collected Letters of Sir Kellan Evershar:*_

We possessed the artifact; what, then, were we to do with it?

After all the fighting and dying we had been through, I suggested a change of strategy. As absurd as it sounded, the others in the valley, though our bitter enemies in other circumstances, had as much to lose as we, so I suggested we try to peacefully approach the fire giants and basically ask them politely if we could destroy the artifact in their volcano. The only other option being to fight our way through (there was no way to access the core from the air), it was quickly agreed to, and someone suggested that we invite a yuan-ti representative along in order to show our honest intentions. The yuan-ti high priest; Mismis; and two others came along as we walked to the front gate of the fire giant fortress (teleportation now being far too dangerous and unreliable to attempt).

We found the doors wide open for us. The two giant guards at the gate asked after our business, and I, carrying the artifact, replied that we wished to destroy the sword in the heart of their citadel’s volcano. They insisted on seeing the sword; I carefully unwrapped the hilt and part of the blade, being careful not to touch it. Satisfied, and more than a little anxious after seeing the artifact, they ushered us to the forge at the heart of the fortress. Their forgemaster, Tian Fullstrike waited there for us, and upon questioning, he relayed some of the sword’s history to us.

The sword had, in fact, been forged at that very place a very long time ago. A joint effort by the mind flayers, the giants, and the yuan-ti, it confined a terrible evil being and kept it from entering this realm. Apparently, as the sword began to be used, and as it was able to consume souls, the being grew more and more powerful. How it came to be in the hands of the bugbear chieftain so far away, we may never know; but it was certain that detroying the sword in the volcanic forge, while possible, would release the evil within. After a few minutes of discussion, we decided we had come to far to turn back, and after casting as many preperatory spells as we dared, Tian strode to the forge and placed the sword within.

The form of the sword slowly changed, melting as if turning into tar. As it melted, stretched, and began to lose its form, I thought I could feel fear and hate, and behind it all, the mindless force of chaos I had known while trapped in the sword. In just a moment’s time, nine insect-bat demons appeared, apparently at the sword’s summons; they quickly attacked, but not before Rodrigo was able to seriously hurt them with well-placed firebrands. One or two giants were plane shifted away by the devils, but otherwise, we were able to deal with them quickly. The sword, however, was still acting; turning and writhing, it forced its way down the throat of Tian, choking him and quickly desiccating his body from within. In seconds, the giant’s form was rippling, and just as it completed a transformation into tar-stuff, it
extended a pseudopod and pulled Grimtooth into its body. For all its evil and power, we were able to deal serious damage to it, and had nearly defeated it when it was able to pull Greymantle, Garrett, and myself into its body as well. At the moment of truth, Rodrigo’s sanity held firm; his disintegration  spell ended the being’s threat to us.

It seemed unlikely that a creature defeated so relatively easily would be the source of all the problems, and the yuan-ti promised to give us more information when we were ready to continue our quest. We returned to Verbobonc to resupply, and the sages and clergy we consulted (one of whom was able to name the creature was had defeated, shakily writing the name “shaggoth lord” on a piece of paper and passing it across to me, refusing to say the name) confirmed that the troubles were not over. While things did not seem to be getting worse, rumors indicted that the lesser gods were completely unable to grant spells to worshippers. They felt that we were powerful enough to be able to solve the problem, but not so powerful that the greater beings would be aware of our presence, and would move to stop us. We spent the next week and a half creating magic items for ourselves, and felling as ready as possible, gated back to the arctic valley to continue our quest.

The yuan-ti told us that a rift to the chaos realms still existed, and had to be repaired using an item known to them, but existing on another plane of existence, a place called Khemet, or the Necropolis: a city of the dead accessible only through their system of gates. The device, a phylactery, to heal the rift would be found there, but its guardians would not be willing to share it. (As it turned out, Khemet was Nahktibastet’s place of origin; this would be of great importance to us, since her knowledge would undoubtedly be of great aid to us.) They told us that we would not be able to get our spells from our deities (a disturbing shock to me), but our spells could be granted by allying ourselves with the deities there (an even more disturbing thought). Each of us took a holy symbol at random from a selection they possessed; mine was an amulet with a cobra head, which Nahktibastet told me would a fortuitous choice. Thus prepared, we took the crystal the yuan-ti offered, placed it in their gate, and passed though to the next phase of our mission.

The air was dry; the sun beat down heavily upon us. We stood before a gate leading to a valley in the desert, a large ‘pylon’ with worn and faded pictures, depicting the gods of this plane (Nahktibastet quickly explaining the pictures of gods named Osiris, Anubis, and others). The heat did not permit us much time to discuss; after quickly flying up to survey the immediate area (desert as far as could be seen), we entered the pylon to escape the sun. We cautiously walked past doors on either side of the passage, until a tall jackal-headed man appeared before us. Claiming to be Anubis, the god of the dead, he demanded our names and said that only the dead could pass. As his confederates appeared from the walls, my response was that I had cheated death, and had no fear of it; this response was enough to let me pass, but the others would not be allowed to follow. After a few more moments of discussion, the man lifted his hand, cast a spell, and the melee began…

_*Rodrigo’s Journal:*_

Those sniveling little punks should consider themselves lucky to be alive.  I must admit that the Yuan-Ti moved up several spots on my s**t list.  In the middle of battle they threw themselves on the ground quaking in fear.  Had it not been for the tip about this strange place that they call Necropolis we would have had to show them the light.  So for now at least my list grows shorter rather than longer:

John Wells (Vampire Scum)
Vampires (Blood Sucking Scum)
Mind Flayers (Squirmy Bastards)
Yuan Ti (Cowardly Dogs)
The "Lady" of the Lake (This one can come off the list finally, although considering her treasure hoard it should be the "Bag Lady of the Lake".)

The best news is that I don't feel as loopy now that we have arrived in Necropolis.  So as long as I can find something to cuddle up with, that does have a demon exploding out of it, then it just might be a good place to stay if things go bad.

_*Garret’s Journal:*_

The past few days have been very difficult for me. After an abrupt
summoning from one of my mentor's students, I returned to my home to assist my teacher overcome a strange illness. Upon returning to my new comrades I was surprised to discover that the party had not only returned to the dragon lady but had defeated her, thus gaining possession of the cursed sword.

After many hours of discussion we decided to take the sword to
the lair of the fire giants so that it could be destroyed in the 
heart of the volcano. Fearing our reception would be less than
friendly, we persuaded the Yuan'ti and the druids to come with us and assist in the destruction of the artifact.

Upon meeting up with the giants we discovered that the sword in 
question was forged by the fire giants and the mind flayers. Its main purpose was to act as a prison holding the essence of a long forgotten deity, known loosely as an Old One. Fearing the ramifications of the swords destruction the fire giant smith was reluctant to destroy the artifact and thus release the Old One back into this world. 

After much convincing the fire giants agreed that it would be better to destroy the artifact so that magic would once again be accessible.  Unfortunately during the process of destroying the artifact the fire  giant smith was possessed by the essence of the Old One. A great battle ensued between the party and the Old One. During the course of the fight the majority of the party was captured and engulfed in the amorphous shape of the Old One. Luckily, battle ended when Rodrigo disintegrated the blob, not only killing the Old One, but freeing us as well.

Once the dust had settled, we began conferring with the Yuan'ti and learned that we must travel to another dimension so that we can find another artifact to restore the balance of magic in our world. We were informed that the deities of this world were much different than ours, and that they walked amongst the mortals. 

Furthermore the Yuan'ti advised us that each member of the party needed to reach into a magical container and draw forth a token of the deity they would worship. My new deity's token was a Crescent Moon. When I inquired about what the token represented, I was told that it suited my personality.

I entered the portal and for a second I thought I walked into the Fire Giant's furnace. Looking around I noticed that we were sitting smack dab in the middle of a huge desert with the only distinguishing feature being a large stone structure directly in front of us. Fearing the heat would soon bake our Paladin, the party decided to head for the building. Upon arriving in the stone structure, I met a strange fellow who claimed to be Anubis. Supposedly this Anubis was the all powerful God of Death. Greymantle had to say something dumb to these guys and they seemed to go crazy attacking us.

_*Graymantle’s Journal:*_

With the Dragon dead, we hoped to destroy the sword swiftly.  We believed that the best place to do so was in the Fire Giant's lair, in a bed of lava or some such.

We brought the Druids and Yuan Ti with us in hopes of avoiding battle.  It turns out that the Giant's weaponsmith had made the sword, long ago, to contain the essence of a strange spirit.  He feared that destroying the sword would unleash this spirit, but could offer no help in solving our problems if we didn't.

So he broke it for us in the forge in which it was made.

The spirit escaped, of course.  It possessed the Giant, of course.  It summoned a small army of minor demonlings that we quickly dispatched,  although one caused a Giant to vanish to another plane, according to Rodrigo and Drake.  We avoided such a fate.  

The Giant changed into a large, weird, blob.  This prompted our dwarven monk to try to grapple it, unsuccessfully (also of course).  Dwarves can be hard-headed at times.  The blob swallowed the little fella right up, although he got in a quite respectable blow in before being eaten.

He wasn't dead, though, not yet.  We found the thing to be very tough, and vulnerable to magic, and we were on the verge of killing the thing when it decided to try and eat all of us at once.

It nearly succeeded.  Luckily, Rodrigo managed to finish it off by 
disintegrating it, freeing myself and most of the others who had just been gobbled up.

The Yuan Ti tell us that there is an artifact that can set things 
right, though to get it, we must travel through yet another gate to a place called the Necropolis.  Gods are more active there, and the Yuan Ti insist that we take tokens of the foreign gods of that place with us.  Mine is of a hawk.  A being called Horus, they tell me.  We shall see how this all turns out.

_*Drake’s Journal:*_

--At the Fire Giant's Keep-- 
The fire giants greeted us, and upon recognizing the dark blade, agreed to help us destroy it in the very forge where it was created.  The melting of a sword is normally an unextraordinary event, but still our group prepared for the worst. 

The fiery forge was unable to contain whatever dark magic was contained in the sword, and from it sprang forth several demons.  We managed to put them down quickly.  Meanwhile, the forgemaster had somehow engulfed the dark entity as the last of the sword melted away in the forge.  The entity took the shape of a large ooze-type of creature, and engulfed Kellan, Grimtooth, Greymantle, and Garret, all in turn.  It seemed there would be no end to it, until finally Rodrigo successfully disintegrated it. 

After all our efforts, the yuan-ti made it clear that the evil contained in the sword was more likely released than destroyed.  To complete our task we would have to travel to another place...Khemet.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Mar 6, 2003)

This seems like a good place to park this lonely story hour for a while... unless folks are still reading...?


Wulf


----------



## Cheiromancer (Nov 2, 2003)

Is the campaign continuing?


----------



## Eridanis (Nov 6, 2003)

Heya, Cheiro!

No, our last game was back in January of this year. Both Wulf and I have moved away from Chicagoland, so it's highly unlikely these characters will have a return engagement.

We did play about five or six more sessions past the last post. I have those journals stored away on CD backup, and when I finally get that box unpacked, I'll be happy to throw them up here for everyone's enjoyment. We really didn't get very far into NECROPOLIS, which made this a good place to stop, but we had one hell of a battle against some nasty high priests that's worth relating...


----------

